# 24 Stundenrennen Nürburgring



## Freddy41 (3. Januar 2007)

Suchen noch Mitfahrer für 24 Stundenrennen am Nürburgring ( 4er Team)
Kostenpunkt beträgt ca.70 . Das Rennen findet am 04.08 bis 05.08 statt.
Bei Interresse bitte im Forum unter Kölner Westen melden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Januar 2007)

Gibt es hier im Kölner Westen keinen MTB-fahrer der sich für ein 
24 stundenrennen am Nürburgring überzeugen lässt. 
Bisherige mitfahrer sind:
Uli ( Hummock)
Walter ( Superalu)
Friedhelm (Freddy 41)
Ich selber habe dieses Rennen 2006 bestritten und fand es als eine gelungene
Herausvorderung in einem 4er Team mitzufahren. 
Hoffe wir finden noch einen Fahrer für den 04.08-05.08.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meti (5. Januar 2007)

ich höre mich mal um ! war selber letztes jahr dabei (4)hat echt supi spaß gemacht ! irgendwelche vorstellungen ? oder einfach nur ankommen !


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Januar 2007)

waren voriges jahr 13er.
hatten voriges jahr etwas anfangsprobleme wegen des streckenverlaufs in den anfangsrunden, und mußten auch einen fahrer ersetzten,was uns viel zeit gekostet hatte.
sollte dieses jahr aber schon besser werden.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo Freddy ,

Hätte schon  lust bei euch mitzufahren ,  wenn ihr mich lasst.....

Gruß pd


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Januar 2007)

hallo pd1
du bist willkommen. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Uplooser (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm, die Tour heute war super.
Ich bin am 24 stunden Rennen interressiert. Ist noch ein Platz frei?


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Januar 2007)

hi christoph:
mit dir wären wir schon 5 Fahrer.
aber das wäre auch nicht schlecht,vielleicht finden wir noch 3 Mann
dann könnten wir mit zwei Vierer-Mannschaften starten.
das hatten wir in 2006 auch schon vorgehabt.
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Januar 2007)

suchen noch 3 fahrer für ein zweites team
wer lust hat bitte melden
gruß friedhelm


----------



## meti (8. Januar 2007)

viel glück bei der suche weiterhin ! 
hoffe ihr bekommt das 2team hin (obwohl vielleicht doch zuviel konkurrenz) 
in welchem team biste denn gefahren ?




verkaufe 
cannondale rennrad caad 3 r800 bilder im album !!


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Januar 2007)

team nannte sich (chaos team ville west)
in 2006 war leider der vierte mann ausgefallen,hätten sonst noch einige
plätze weiter vorne gestanden.
kannst gerne bei uns mitfahren
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (9. Januar 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> waren voriges jahr 13er.
> hatten voriges jahr etwas anfangsprobleme wegen des streckenverlaufs in den anfangsrunden, und mußten auch einen fahrer ersetzten,was uns viel zeit gekostet hatte.
> sollte dieses jahr aber schon besser werden.
> gruß friedhelm



Hallo,
wir sind 12 geworden 
Werden dieses Jahr mit 2 Team starten. 1. auf dem Ring das 2. als MTB 4er Team.

Fand es schade das in den aktuellen Bike Zeitschriften überhaupt kein Vermerk gab.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## meti (9. Januar 2007)

nee danke ! dieses jahr fahre ich alleine


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Januar 2007)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir sind 12 geworden
> Werden dieses Jahr mit 2 Team starten. 1. auf dem Ring das 2. als MTB 4er Team.
> 
> ...



hi tobias
freut mich das ihr 12er geworden seid.
dieses jahr wirds aber schwerer für euch , da ich
mit einem anderen team starten werde.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Januar 2007)

meti schrieb:


> nee danke ! dieses jahr fahre ich alleine



das wird aber bestimmt hart für dich 
hoffe du schaffst es mit einem guten ergebniss 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## meti (9. Januar 2007)

naja mit dem 4 vom letzten jahr waren wir 6ter (mtb)!!!! 
naja mal schauen was alleine so geht !! 
suche ein paar nette (kann auch nur eine/r sein hauptsache nicht alleine )leute zum fahren (siegburg) auch ab 20:00 uhr noch !! nur was rollen lassen (genau so werd ich es 24std machen )


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Januar 2007)

also team 1 steht 
Mitfahrer
Hummock (Uli)
Superalu (Walter)
pd1 (Patrick)
Freddy41 (Friedhelm)

suchen noch drei Fahrer für Team 2
wer Lust hat bitte melden
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (14. Januar 2007)

das team 1 ist nun komplett ,da auch der teamleiter von walter organisiert wurde.dank an walter.fehlt uns nur noch der teamname.
bin für jeden vorschlag dankbar.
fürs zweite team fehlen leider immer noch 3 Fahrer (wer lust und laune hat bitte melden)
sollten uns nur in kürze mal über den ablauf des abenteuers unterhalten.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Harzerbergziege (15. Januar 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> hi tobias
> freut mich das ihr 12er geworden seid.
> dieses jahr wirds aber schwerer für euch , da ich
> mit einem anderen team starten werde.
> gruß friedhelm




Wir auch, statt durchschnittlich 80-90 kg jetzt um die 70 kg + 1 Lizensfahrer!


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Januar 2007)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Wir auch, statt durchschnittlich 80-90 kg jetzt um die 70 kg + 1 Lizensfahrer!



hallo tobias
das mit dem lizensfahrer ist gemein 
dann wird es ja echt schwer für uns. 
aber auch das werden wir schaffen, und das mit den 70kg kriegen wir auch irgendwie hin 
vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja auf der strecke 
kleine frage am rande???
hatte ihr im vorjahr auch solche probleme beim passierschein.
uns wollte man erst keinen geben,erst nach etlichen diskusionen
mit den verantwortlichen hat man uns einen platz zugewiesen.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Januar 2007)

da das team jetzt ja komplett steht , fehlt uns nur noch ein passender teamname . müssen es dann bis freitag wissen da ich das team am freitag
anmelden werde . bin für jeden vorschlag dankbar.
für ein zweites team haben sich leider keine biker mehr gemeldet.
so das wir dann wohl mit einem team starten werden.
gruß an alle teammitglieder friedhelm


----------



## hummock (29. Januar 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> da das team jetzt ja komplett steht , fehlt uns nur noch ein passender teamname . . bin für jeden vorschlag dankbar.:



Hallo Friedhelm,


Team, die Schwarzfahrer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ende

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Januar 2007)

teamnamen zur auswahl:
schwarzfahrer
schlammspringer
trüffelschweine
bitte einen namen aussuchen.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Januar 2007)

da ich einen sponsor für trikots gefunden habe ,
werden wir den teamnamen des sponsor tragen.
der teamname lautet dann
team joisten-bergheim
das habe ich ihm versprochen wenn er als sponsor tätig wird.
jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch ein trikot aussuchen , das geht natürlich
nur zusammen und mit einer anprobe,weiss einer wo wir am besten
die trikots anprobieren und dann bestellen können?
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Januar 2007)

habe das team gerade gemeldet 
warte jetzt nur noch auf die bestätigung und
dann kanns bald losgehen 
freu mich schon so richtig darauf ,hoffe doch das wir in diesem
jahr ganz vorne mitfahren werdenPlatz 1 oder so 
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Februar 2007)

@ Walter
auch der teamleiter erhält ein trikot. 
habe das mit dem sponsor geklärt da er auch zur mannschaft gehört.
heißt also zur anprobe muß er dabei sein. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Februar 2007)

habe gestern von patrick ein adresse bekommen ,wo wir uns die trikots
mal anschauen können.Adresse lautet (www.scool-sports.de) außerdem hat patrick seinen sponsor für sport food sachen davon überzeugt uns richtig
renntauglich über die 24 stunden zu halten (dank nochmal an Patrick) 
wir sollten alles was das rennen angeht hier im forum beantworten,damit es jeder von uns lesen kann. 

gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (8. Februar 2007)

könnte für den renntag einen anhänger vom sponsor ausgeliehen haben.
wäre sicher nicht schlecht , könnten dann so ziemlich alles was wir bräuchten
damit zum nürburgring transportieren.was mir leider nur fehlt ist eine anhängerkupplung.ich hoffe das einer von euch ein auto mit anhängerkupplung besitzt und dann schon am freitag mit mir zum nürburgring fahren würde um dort dann alles aufzubauen.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## meti (8. Februar 2007)

macht ihr euch heute schon ein kopf drüber ?
jungs wir fahren wieder als 4er mit !! das werden ein paar harte std für mich !!!!


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Februar 2007)

hi meti 
dieses jahr plane ich das ganze schon sehr früh , damit auch alles reibungslos über die bühne geht. voriges jahr sind wir komplett ohne planung angereist und es war das totale durcheinander.
aber du im 4er-team??? 
wolltest du nicht als einzelfahrer starten 
naja auch nicht schlecht,da ja bekannlich die mehrheit der teams das geschäft belebt und die herausvorderung erhöht. 
unter welchem team fährst du denn eigentlich??
vielleicht sieht man sich dann am ring ja mal.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Februar 2007)

@ Team-Joisten-Bergheim
Startgeld für das 24 Stundenrennen wurde heute abgebucht 
Die Mission Sieg kann also starten 
Wir haben die Startnummer 2409.
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## meti (10. Februar 2007)

wieder 4xracing!wie war euer name letztes jahr?werd diese jahr aber was ruhiger fahren  und schon taktik festgelegt?
mit dem 4er hat sich so wieder ergeben einzel ist auch verdammt hart (respekt nochmal an alle die das durchziehen )  

ps. gut zu wissen das wir dank euch einen platz besser werden  nee hauptsache dabei sein 

verkaufe 
--------------------
STORCK Rebel Carbon 
cannondale rennrad


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Februar 2007)

wie schon gesagt , im vorjahr hießen wir (Chaos Team Ville West)
kurze frage am rande  , du hast geschrieben das ihr dieses jahr einen 
platz besser sein möchtet wie wir. aber da wir ja erster werden ,  wird das eigentlich nicht machbar sein. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## meti (10. Februar 2007)

ok haste recht 2platz ist auch ok  
wat denkste denn wo ihr landet ? also ich meine top4 mußte schon 22schnitt fahren und das ohne panne!


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Februar 2007)

weis nicht genau , aber ich denke das eine platzierung unter den ersten 6
möglich sein wird,kommt aber darauf an wieviele teams dieses jahr an den
start gehen werden.
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Februar 2007)

@ team joisten-bergheim
habe heute mit dem veranstalter telefoniert
das mit den parzellen soll in diesem jahr wohl etwas reibungsloser über die bühne gehen .was mich ein wenig stört ist das sie die strecke etwas entschärfen wollen,habe fast die befürchtung das die schöne singletrailabfahrt damit gemeint ist,wäre schade um diesen schönsten teil der strecke(frage mich wer sich darüber wohl beschwert hat) 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meti (12. Februar 2007)

wie die  wiese (nach 24std ) nur noch acker 
frage wieviel haben sich denn bis jetzt gemeldet ?


verkaufe 
-----------------------------------
STORCK REBEL CARBON          1800VHB 
CANNONDALE RENNRAD            500VHB


----------



## hummock (12. Februar 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> was mich ein wenig stört ist das sie die strecke etwas entschärfen wollen,habe fast die befürchtung das die schöne singletrailabfahrt damit gemeint ist,wäre schade um diesen schönsten teil der strecke(frage mich wer sich darüber wohl beschwert hat)



@Friedhelm,
weiß auch nicht 
ich war das nicht,
kaufe mir morgen neue Reifen 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Februar 2007)

hi meti
also wieviele fahrer schon gemeldet sind weiß ich leider auch nicht,da die
seite vom rad am ring immer noch nicht ganz offen ist.
aber ein team ist auf jedenfall gemeldet 

@ uli
das du es nicht warst ist mir schon klar.da du ja jede abfahrt fährst , auch die 
die man nicht fahren kann (treppenabfahrt und so )
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Februar 2007)

@ TEAM JOISTEN-BERGHEIM
habe jetzt vier Anbieter fürs Trikot angemailt,warte jetzt auf dessen vorschläge,
was das design und den preis angeht.
hoffe das ich in der nächsten woche dann bescheid bekomme.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Februar 2007)

@ TEAM JOISTEN-BERGHEIM
also habe langsam das gefühl das keiner trikots verkaufen möchte 
keiner der angeschriebenen anbieter hat sich bis jetzt gemeldet.
hoffe doch das irgendwann mal einer antwortet.
ansonsten ist die frage wer noch einen trikotanbieter kennt,
wäre dankbar für jede adresse 
die vorgeschlagenen von patrick haben sich leider auch noch nicht bei mir gemeldet.
brauche anscheinend doch etwas mehr geduld 
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Februar 2007)

@ TEAM JOISTEN JOISTEN
war heute bei radsportbekleidung schneider
wegen anfrage trikot ,muß sagen das es wohl extrem schwierig ist teamtrikots für ein viererteam zu bekommen. 
keiner will so wenig trikots verkaufen.
aber ich gebe die hoffnung noch nicht auf,irgend einen versand werde ich 
schon noch finden. 
bis dahin friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meti (23. Februar 2007)

gehj doch zu h&s und konsorten kauf dir 4 die gleiche trikots und las dir die bedrucken (kostet so um die 30 euro )  
also so haben wir das gemacht ! 




verkaufe 
-----------------------------
STORCK REBEL CARBON     1800 VHB 
CANNONDALE Caad 3 R800   500VHB

suche 
-----------------------------
käufer für die bikes und die frau fürs leben


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Februar 2007)

@ meti
also danke für den tip , wenn alles in die hose geht werde ich deinen rat befolgen und das bei h&s einmal probieren. 
danke für den rat
gruß friedhelm


----------



## meti (26. Februar 2007)

kann dir gerne ein paar fotos schicken wie das ganze so aussieht !
das guünstigste bei h%s liegt bei 19 euro oderso + druck = um die 50 wenn nicht noch billiger !!


verkaufe 
---------------------------
STORCK REBEL CARBON    1800 VHB 
CANNONDALE Caad 3 R800  500 VHB


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Februar 2007)

wäre dankbar für die bilder 
meine mailadresse fürs senden der bilder sende ich dir per pn.
im vorraus besten dank für deine bemühungen.


----------



## Freddy41 (2. März 2007)

@ team joisten-bergheim
es ist geschafft   
die seite vom 24 stundenrennen am nürburgring ist offen
und wir sind unter Team Joisten-Bergheim in den starterlisten aufgeführt .das einzige was ich später noch ändern muß.
ist der name des teamleiters,im moment bin ich selber noch als teamleiter
genannt,werde das aber ändern sobald ich die unterlagen erhalten habe.
jetzt fehlt uns eigentlich nur noch das gemeinsame training 
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (6. März 2007)

@ Team Joisten-Bergeim
Trkots sind vom sponsor ausgesucht (hatte zwei zur auswahl gezeigt)
jetzt muß nur noch der aufdruck zusammengestellt werden und der preis
verhandelt werden. 
dann zeige ich euch die trikots und wir müssen irgendwann zur anprobe.
wegen der größe.
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (8. März 2007)

@ Team Joisten-Bergheim
Teamtrikot ist genehmigt.
Anbei eine Abbildung des Trikots:
Brauche dann nur noch die Größenangaben von euch.
Habe mir erst einmal eins in Größe M bestellt, ihr könnt es dann
ja mal Anprobieren . sage Bescheid wenn es da ist.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (9. März 2007)

@ Team Joisten-Bergheim
Trikot in Größe M ist gerade eingetroffen. 
müssen es dann nur mal anprobieren.
mir passt es in Größe M .
zur Anprobe müsst ihr dann mal kurz bei mir zu Hause vorbeikommen.
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. März 2007)

@ Team Joisten-Bergheim
ich werde mir passend zum trikot auch die hose kaufen,falls einer von euch
sich auch eine hose kaufen mÃ¶chte , kann er sie sich bei mir ja mal anschauen
da ich eine zur probe hier bei mir habe ( kostet etwa 55-60â¬)
vielleicht wirds bei mehr bestellungen gÃ¼nstiger.
gruÃ friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (14. März 2007)

@ Team Joisten-Bergheim
Trikots sind bestellt:
Jetzt fehlt uns noch ein Zelt in der Größe 3,5m*6m für den 4+5 August
wer eins besorgen kann bitte melden.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (16. März 2007)

hey freddy,

wir haben auch heute unter dem teamnamen *rokies on ring *gemeldet. der name ist programm, wir sind gespannt was auf uns zu kommt. vielleicht sieht man sich vor ort  

gruß
lars


----------



## Freddy41 (16. März 2007)

hi lars
freut mich das es noch mehr fahrer aus der gegend hier gibt 
wir sehen uns dann mit sicherheit vor ort,spätestens dann auf der strecke.
es wird schon ein hartes stück arbeit werden .
habe es in 2006 schon gemerkt wie die zeit am körper nagt.
aber es war auch super schön. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (25. März 2007)

@ Uli
hi uli 
wie siehts aus mit dem zelt was du bekommen könntest.
geht das hundertprozentig klar oder müssen wir uns anderweitig umhören???
sag bitte bescheid.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (30. März 2007)

@ Team Joisten-Bergheim
Trikots sind heute bei mir angekommen ,
wer seins holen möchte kannn gerne vorbeikommen.
vielleicht wäre aber es sinnvoll wenn wir uns einmal zusammensetzen
würden und die weiteren schritte fürs rennen mal besprechen würden.
dann würden sich die fahrer und der teamleiter auch einmal kennelernen.
gebt bitte bescheid 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (31. März 2007)

@ Team Joisten-Bergheim
wenn ihr wollt können wir uns gerne am freitag den 06.04.07 so um 15.00 uhr gerne auch mit ehepartner bei mir treffen und uns mal alle übers 24 Stundenrennen und sonstiges unterhalten.einfach mal fürs kennenlernen .wenn ihr lust habt dann sagt einfach bescheid.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## hummock (31. März 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Team Joisten-Bergheim
> wenn ihr wollt können wir uns gerne am freitag den 06.04.07 so um 15.00 uhr gerne auch mit ehepartner bei mir treffen



Hallo Friedhelm,

wo soll ich denn bis Freitag so schnell einen *Ehepartner* her kriegen??????    

MfG
Uli


----------



## Uplooser (1. April 2007)

hummock schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm,
> 
> wo soll ich denn bis Freitag so schnell einen *Ehepartner* her kriegen??????
> 
> ...


----------



## Freddy41 (1. April 2007)

@ Uli
wer keinen Partner hat braucht natürlich auch keinen mitzubringen.
und du brauchst dir auch keine bis dahin zu suchen,
(obwohl in deinem alter bleibt dir ja nicht mehr viel zeit dazu) 
dachte ja auch nur damit sich die partner zu hause nicht langweilen
könnten sie sich ein wenig unterhalten. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## superalu (1. April 2007)

Lieber Friedhelm,
Du kannst mich (uns) schon mal einplanen.
Bis Freitag, Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (1. April 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Nimm mich. Oder zum Schmusen den Berghammel.



Da kriesch ich  *Plack*


----------



## hummock (1. April 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> dachte ja auch nur damit sich die partner zu hause nicht langweilen



Meine Frauen haben zu Hause nie Langeweile man muß sie nur richtig
beschäftigen!!!

Putzen,waschen,kochen......... 

MfG

Pussyfreund


----------



## superalu (9. April 2007)

Hallo Teamkollegen,
habe heute schon mal bei "Rund um Köln" über 60 km die Form getestet .
Es hat für die Platzierung 33 von über 1600 gereicht (63 km in 1:36:09, könnt ja mal den Schnitt ausrechnen) und den 2. Platz in der AK. 
Also so mit Pokal, Sekt, Blumen ... .
Vielen Dank für die harten Trainingseinheiten . 
Die haben´s echt gebracht.
Grüße Walter


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. April 2007)

superalu schrieb:


> Hallo Teamkollegen,
> habe heute schon mal bei "Rund um Köln" über 60 km die Form getestet .
> Es hat für die Platzierung 33 von über 1600 gereicht (63 km in 1:36:09, könnt ja mal den Schnitt ausrechnen) und den 2. Platz in der AK.
> Also so mit Pokal, Sekt, Blumen ... .
> ...



Du Tier   Ab sofort darfst Du nur noch mit Freeridern ab 19 KG bei mir auf der Tour mitfahren   Hat wenigstens das Techniktraining an der Ahr etwas gebracht?


----------



## Freddy41 (9. April 2007)

hallo walter
freut mich für dich das du so eine enorme frühform hast 
aber der halbe pokal und die halben blumen gehören doch sicherlich 
den teamkollegen die dich zu dieser form gebracht haben. 
hoffe das du die form bis zum 24 stundenrennen beibehälst,
ausser die plazierung,da müsste dann natürlich platz eins stehen. 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## superalu (9. April 2007)

Lieber Boris und Friedhelm,
ohne das Techniktraining an der Ahr, insbesondere meine misslungenen Stehversuche in der Serpentinenabfahrt , wäre heute natürlich nichts drin gewesen. Ich war vollkommen schmerzfrei .
Bis August musst Du mich natürlich schön pflegen Friedhelm, damit das mit dem 1. Platz was wird.
Vielen Dank für die Blumen und hoffentlich bis bald, Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (14. April 2007)

@ Team Joisten-Bergheim
Betrifft:Fototermin beim Sponsor
Angedacht ist Samstag der 05.05.2007 so gegen 11.00 im Gewerbepark
Bergheim.Es müssen beim Fototermin natürlich alle Fahrer und der Teamleiter
mit Trikot anwesend sein. 
Wenn einer an diesem Samstag nicht kann,muß ich es unbedingt bis nächste Woche wissen,um den Termin dann vielleicht noch verlegen zu können.
Ansonsten werden wir uns dann am 05.05.07 bei mir Treffen und dann
zusammen nach Bergheim mit dem Rad fahren,anschließend könnten wir von
da aus noch eine Tour starten .
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mannitwo (15. April 2007)

hallo friedhelm,
habe den fototermin vorgemerkt und bin als euer teamleiter natürlich dabei.
allerdings werde ich anschließend nicht mitbiken sondern nur eure pulsaufzeichnungen einsammeln, damit endlich mal schwung und system in eure trainingsarbeit kommt. 
entschuldigungen werden ab sofort nicht mehr akzeptiert.
evtl. verzichte ich nur auf walters werte, da er ja seine frühform schon gezeigt hat und ich außerdem seine ganze stärke kenne, da ich jahrelang an seinem hinterrad gefahren bin

viele grüsse

mannitwo


----------



## Freddy41 (15. April 2007)

hallo mannitwo
freut mich das du als teamleiter der erste bist der sich den termin vorgemerkt
hast. 
hoffe das die anderen teammitglieder sich auch bald melden werden.
das du die anschleißende tour nicht mitfahren möchtest finde ich eigendlich
schade,da du doch immerhin ein taugliches bike hast 
gruß bis dahin friedhelm


----------



## hummock (15. April 2007)

Hallo Team,

muß Samstag den 05.05. arbeiten 


MfG
Uli


----------



## superalu (16. April 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,
der Fototermin steht schon in meinem Kalender.
Vielleicht können wir ja am Wochenende zusammen fahren.
Grüße, Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (22. April 2007)

@ Team Joisten-Bergheim

Fototermin steht jetzt fest.
Treffpunkt ist dann am 05.05.2007 um 11.00 bei mir zu Hause. 
Von da gehts dann mit dem MTB zum Fototermin nach Bergheim.
Manni kann dann ja mit dem Auto um 12.00 in Bergheim am
Gewerbepark vorfahren (natürlich mit Trikot),es sei denn er will
auch mit dem MTB mitfahren .
Was wir nach dem Termin machen entscheiden wir dann vor Ort.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mannitwo (27. April 2007)

hallo friedhelm,

termin geht klar. bin um 1200 in bergheim, natürlich mit trikot. habe meine 30km marathontrainingslaufeinheit extra auf sonntag verschoben und verzichte somit auch freiwillig auf die mtb einheit. sollten kurzfristig doch noch änderungen auftreten, bitte melden.

grüsse mannitwo


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Mai 2007)

@ Team Joisten-Bergheim
Danke nochmal an alle für das pünktliche erscheinen zum Fototermin 
Die Anschließende Tour zur Sophienhöhe bescherte uns nochmal ein paar
zusätzliche km und einen kurzen Rast bei Nudeln und Pommes 
Alles in allem sind wir dann auch vom Startpunkt bei mir zu Hause bis zur 
Rückkehr auf 60,81km bei immerhin noch 727hm gekommen.
Hoffe die Bilder die Manni geschossen hat sind allesamt gut geworden 
werden es dann ja in kürze hoffentlich hier bei uns im Forum sehen können. 
Wünsche dann auch noch Patrick und Manni viel Glück bei ihren Rennen heute, 
Gruß an alle Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Mai 2007)

@Team Joisten-Bergheim
Unser Teamleiter Manni möchte gerne ein paar Fotos von uns auf der Glessener Höhe bei einigen Abfahrten machen 
Anschließend sollten wir uns dann noch einmal zusammensetzten um einige
Details über uns ,für ein Album das Manni gerne machen möchte,Preiszugeben. 
Der Termin hierfür wäre dann der 28.05.07 oder der 07.06.07.
Könnten uns dann ja auf der Glessener Höhe Treffen und gemeinsam einige Abfahrten aussuchen wo wir dann gute Fotos machen können.
Gebt mir und Manni bitte bis spätestens Mittwoch den 16.05.07 Bescheid.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Mai 2007)

@ Manni
Also das mit den Tourfotos scheint schwerer zu sein als man glaubt.
An beiden Terminen können weder Walter noch Patrick.
Vielleicht sollten wir die Fotos nochmal an anderen Terminen Anbieten.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mannitwo (12. Mai 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Manni
> Also das mit den Tourfotos scheint schwerer zu sein als man glaubt.
> An beiden Terminen können weder Walter noch Patrick.
> Vielleicht sollten wir die Fotos nochmal an anderen Terminen Anbieten.
> Gruß Friedhelm



hallo teammitglieder,
da ich, wie ihr wißt freischaffend bin, kann ich die fotos auch in einer einzelsitzung machen. Ihr müßt mir dann evtl. auch kurzfristig z.B telefonisch mitteilen wo ihr unterwegs seit bzw. wo ich euch wann antreffen kann. Wäre noch nützlich, wenn ich die email-adresse und die tel-nr. von patrik hätte  (verbessert die kontakte und die kontrolle.)
bin allerdings vom 19.5. bis einschl. 24.5. mit mannitwos marathonis in Kopenhagen. marathon laufen:kotz:und sightseeing .


grüsse
mannitwo


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Mai 2007)

@ Manni
Also wenn es auch in Etappen geht wäre mir der 28.05.07 (Pfingstmontag)
recht Ich glaube das Uli an dem besagten Montag auch Mitfahren würde.
Uhrzeit wäre mir dann morgens so um 10.00 Angenehm,wenn es dir nicht zu früh ist 
Können ja nochmal Telefonieren um den Termin festzuhalten.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Mai 2007)

@Manni
Muß den Fototermin doch auf den 07.06.07 legen,da ich am Pfingstmontag eingeladen wurde.Also wenn es dir nichts ausmacht würde mir der Donnerstag so gegen 11.00 Uhr als Fototermin doch eher zusagen.Ich kläre das dann,auch wenn es bei dir funktioniert,mit Uli ab.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## mannitwo (18. Mai 2007)

hi friedhelm,
grundsätzlich könnte das klappen. wir stimmen das ab wenn ich aus kopenhagen zurück bin

grüsse mannitwo


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Mai 2007)

OK Manni .
dann wünsche dir viel Spass und vor allem viel Erfolg in Kopenhagen 
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## hummock (20. Mai 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @Manni
> Muß den Fototermin doch auf den 07.06.07 legen.Also wenn es dir nichts ausmacht würde mir der Donnerstag so gegen 11.00 Uhr als Fototermin doch eher zusagen.Ich kläre das dann,auch wenn es bei dir funktioniert,mit Uli ab.



Hallo Leute,
Ich kann nicht 


MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Mai 2007)

Also Manni das mit dem Termin wird schon eine Herrausforderung 
Das man nicht einmal vier Mann zusammen auf einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt auf ein Foto bekommt ist schon seltsam,aber vielleicht findet sich doch noch ein Termin vor dem Rennen für.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute 
Seid ihr alle in Urlaub oder warum hört oder liest man nichts mehr von euch.
Der aussergewöhnliche Fototermin auf der Glessener Höhe steht auch noch aus.
Bitte um Antwort ob wir nicht mal ein wenig zusammen Trainieren wollen für Rennen am Ring und uns auch mal eine Taktik auferlegen was die Reihenfolge der Fahrer betrifft :
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Juni 2007)

*@ Team Joisten-Bergheim*
Hallo zusammen.
Ich finde das wir uns Anfang Juli noch einmal Treffen sollten um den Ablauf
zum Nürburgring konkret zu klären. 
Betrifft:
Wer besorgt das Essen und was nehmen wir alles so mit.
Fahren wir gemeinsam dorthin und wenn ja wo treffen wir uns.
Wer fährt mit wem damit wir nicht mit so vielen Autos fahren müssen.
Wer kann was besorgen.
Also fragen gibt es genug die beantwortet werden müssen. 
Tragt einfach ein wann ihr könnt.
Mein Wunschtermin wäre der 07.07 oder 08.07,damit es nicht zu knapp für die Vorbereitung wird. 
Vielleicht können wir auch noch einen Termin für Manni wegen den Fotos auf der Glessener-Höhe einschieben.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superalu (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
mir wäre ein Termin in der Woche lieber.
Wie wäre es mit dem 4. Juli (Mittwoch) gegen 19 Uhr.
Wir könnten uns dann auch bei mir zu Hause treffen.

Grüße von Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Walter 
Von mir aus gerne,hoffe das der Rest der Mannschaft auch kann.
Ich werde versuchen alle zu erreichen und den Termin abzuklären.
Du müsstes dann vielleicht nur Manni noch Bescheid geben.
Du mußt uns dann allerdings deine Adresse per PN zuschicken .
Bis dahin Friedhelm.


----------



## pd1 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Walter ,
termin geht bei mir klar ...!!!

Gruß Patrick


----------



## hummock (22. Juni 2007)

superalu schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem 4. Juli (Mittwoch) gegen 19 Uhr.



Hallo Walter,

ist okay,bin dabei


Gruß

Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Juni 2007)

@ Walter
Hallo Walter habe leider keine PN mt deiner Adresse bekommen.
Könntest du sie nochmal rüberschicken oder per sms senden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Juni 2007)

@ Walter 
PN mit Adresse ist doch angekommen 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (29. Juni 2007)

@ Patrick
Hallo Patrick,du könntest ja dann am Mittwoch mal ein Paar Proben deines Sponsors mitbringen.Dann könnten wir diese mal Testen bevor es zum
24Stundenrennen geht.
Bis Mittwoch dann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Harzerbergziege (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute, uns ist der vierte Mann ausgefallen.   Kennt einer von euch jemanden, der kurzfristig mitfahren mächte.

Sind gut ausgestattet!


Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Harzerbergziege
Frag mal bei Uplooser nach,er hat mit Sicherheit Interresse.
Wollte erst bei uns Mitfahren,da waren wir aner schon komplett.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Juli 2007)

@ Manni 
Habe heute gesehen das du ab sofort unser Eingetragener Teamleiter bist 
Hat also anscheinend alles reibungslos geklappt mit der Ummeldung 
Nächstes Wochenende kannst du uns(das TEAM Joisten-Bergheim)dann ja richtig über den Ring jagen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (1. August 2007)

@ Team Joisten-Bergheim
Also das wird nicht einfacher am Nürburgring dieses Jahr 
Jetzt sind schon fast vierzig 4er Teams gemeldet,das heißt die Aufgabe Platz 1
wird immer Spannender 
Aber wenigstens ist die Wettervorhersage fürs Wochenende gut 
Bis Freitag dann Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. August 2007)

Hallo Freddy,

viel Erfolg am Ring. Wir gehen mit dem Team "Rookies on Ring", Startnummer 2411 ins Rennen. Siegambitionen haben wir allerdings keine, Durchkommen heißt das Ziel  Vielleicht sieht man sich auf / an der Strecke.

Wetterbericht sieht ja gut aus  

So long
Lars


----------



## Freddy41 (1. August 2007)

Hallo Lars
Wünsche euch ebenso ein erfolgreiches 24 Stundenrennen  .Denke schon das man sich am Ring mal sehen wird.Das mit dem durchkommen dürfte aber wohl kein Problem für euch werden.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## crank-jay (5. August 2007)

Hallo da draußen,

es ist geschafft. Danke euch Mitstreitern, dass ihr so fair und rücksichtsvoll gefahren seid.
Super Wetter! Super Strecke! Super Atmosphäre! Es war einfach geil. Wir, das "Team der Ringe", waren auch dabei.
Gleich gehen wir schön lecker gemeinsam Essen, schauen die Fotos und schmieden die Pläne für den nächsten 24h-Ritt....

Et hät noch immer joot jejange.
Jörg


----------



## Freddy41 (6. August 2007)

@ TEAM Joisten-Bergheim
Ich bin stolz auf uns und das was wir geleistet haben
@ Manni 
Danke nochmal für deine tolle Unterstützung,ohne dich wäre das alles so nicht Möglich gewesen ,du hast uns mit allen mitteln geholfen und uns in jeder Beziehung den richtigen weg gezeigt.
Nochmals danke,du warst ein super Teamleiter. 
@ Mitfahrer  (Uli,Patrick,Walter)
Auch bei euch möchte ich mich nochmal ganz Speziell bedanken.
Ihr seid alle bis an eure Grenzen gegangen um unser Ziel nicht aus den Augen
zu verlieren.Jeder einzelne von euch verdient meinen Respekt.
Was mich besonders erfreut hat,ist das wir eine Super Harmonie im Team entwickelt haben  
Hoffe es war nicht das letzte Rennen das wir zusammen bestritten haben.
Bis dahin Friedhelm
Ich bin stolz auf euch,wir sind vierter


----------



## Freddy41 (6. August 2007)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Hallo da draußen,
> 
> es ist geschafft. Danke euch Mitstreitern, dass ihr so fair und rücksichtsvoll gefahren seid.
> Super Wetter! Super Strecke! Super Atmosphäre! Es war einfach geil. Wir, das "Team der Ringe", waren auch dabei.
> ...



Hallo Jörg 
Kann mich dem nur anschließen
Super Rennen,Super Wetter,Super Stimmung.
Alles in allem einfach eine klasse Veranstaltung.
Bewunderung an alle Teams die es geschafft haben die 24Stunden zu Überstehen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (6. August 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hallo Freddy,
> 
> viel Erfolg am Ring. Wir gehen mit dem Team "Rookies on Ring", Startnummer 2411 ins Rennen. Siegambitionen haben wir allerdings keine, Durchkommen heißt das Ziel  Vielleicht sieht man sich auf / an der Strecke.
> 
> ...



Hi Lars
Schade das wir uns an der Strecke nicht gesehen haben,eigentlich hättet ihr neben uns den Stellplatz haben müssen,da wir die Startnummer 2409 hatten.
Stellplatz E31 war dann am Ring unser Platz.
Hoffe ihr habt alles gut Überstanden und seid unbeschadet durch die 24Stunden gekommen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## crank-jay (6. August 2007)

Hallo Friedhelm,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu eurem vierten Platz. Klasse Leistung.
Wir sind aber auch mächtig stolz auf uns. Wir sind noch nie zusammen gefahren, fahren auch garnicht so oft mit dem Bike und hatten teilweise eine mächtig weite Anreise, so dass doch viel Schlaf fehlte. Außerdem war es unser erstes Bikerennen - und dann sofort 24 Stunden !
Ergebnis: Siebter!
Geile Leistung. Eine Runde hinter euch....
Zieht euch nächstes Jahr warm an  

Gruß Jörg

P.S.: hast du das Video schon gesehen? Lohnt es sich?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. August 2007)

Hallo Team Joisten-Bergeheim,.

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum vierten Platz  Super Leistung. Ihr könnt wirklich alle stolz sein. Vor allen Dingen bei der Hitze war es teilweise brutal. Nächsten Jahr fahrt Ihr bestimmt aufs Treppchen  
Ich bin mit dem RR die Nordschleife gefahren. Habe 8 Runden gefahren. Das waren immerhin etwas über 170 Km und ca. 3500 HM   Insgesamt in meinen Augen eine Top-Veranstaltung die man nciht verpassen sollte. Nochmals Glückwunsch.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Pepin (6. August 2007)

@kao

wievielter wart ihr denn?

war schön auch am ring getroffen zu haben.
haben sonntag noch eine tolle trekkingradtour gemacht 80km mit 1500hm.


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. August 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Lars
> Schade das wir uns an der Strecke nicht gesehen haben,eigentlich hättet ihr neben uns den Stellplatz haben müssen,da wir die Startnummer 2409 hatten.
> Stellplatz E31 war dann am Ring unser Platz.
> Hoffe ihr habt alles gut Überstanden und seid unbeschadet durch die 24Stunden gekommen.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hej Freddy,

dann seid ihr das gewesen, denen das Zelt weggeflogen ist? Wir waren E33, also quasi nebeneinander  Blöde dass die Stellplätze erst so spät raus gegeben wurden. *Glückwunsch *zu eurem Vierten, super Leistung  Die Drittplatzierten waren direkt neben uns. War ein super Event. Vorallem die Fackelausleuchtung der Strecke war super, oder?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Harzerbergziege (6. August 2007)

Hi; wir waren zwischen Euch E32! 

Platz 16.

Seid Ihr noch gut nach Haus gekommen!

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Harzerbergziege (6. August 2007)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zu eurem vierten Platz. Klasse Leistung.
> Wir sind aber auch mächtig stolz auf uns. Wir sind noch nie zusammen gefahren, fahren auch garnicht so oft mit dem Bike und hatten teilweise eine mächtig weite Anreise, so dass doch viel Schlaf fehlte. Außerdem war es unser erstes Bikerennen - und dann sofort 24 Stunden !
> ...



Ist das Video online?


----------



## hummock (6. August 2007)

Hallo Team Joisten,

auch von mir ein dickes Lob und ein Dankeschön an den
Rest vom Team für die super Leistung und das tolle
Ergebnis!!!!!!!!!
War ein tolles Wochenende.
Hoffe das wir 2008 wieder am Start sind 

 @Manni
Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor Dir
Einfach nur klasse 


Auch den restlichen Finishern "Herzlichen Glückwunsch"

MfG
Uli


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. August 2007)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hi; wir waren zwischen Euch E32!
> 
> Platz 16.
> 
> ...



Das nächste mal hängen wir große Schilder mit den Nicknames vor die Zelte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mannitwo (6. August 2007)

hi team joisten,

hi friedhelm, patrick, uli und walter,

bin mächtig stolz auf euch und eure *"Super Leistung". *. Kann mich Friedhelm und Uli nur anschließen. War ein tolles Wochenende mit einem *"SuperTeam" *, vielen netten Leuten und jede Menge neuen Erfahrungen.

Jetzt, nachdem alles vorbei ist, kann ich euch auch sagen, dass ich bei meinem Ex-Arbeitgeber, der Weltfirmafirma "Bayer", als _"nicht Teamfähig"_ galt. 
Das hatte allerdings den Grund, dass dort die sogenannten Teams nicht einmal näherungsweise meiner Auffassung von Leistung, Willen und Einsatz entsprachen. 
*Viele "reden" nur über Topleistungen, während andere sie einfach bringen.*

*Ihr wart und seit um Klassen besser.*  

hi uli, woher hast du diese super Sprüche?

Da ich ab Mittwoch, wie schon gesagt, wieder unterwegs bin, werde ich euch die Bilder wie auch die Rennauswertung und ein paar Kommentare leider nachliefern müssen.


bis dahin viele grüsse


manni


----------



## crank-jay (6. August 2007)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Ist das Video online?



Das weiß ich ja leider nicht. Mir ist nur bekannt, dass vor der Siegerehrung ein Video gezeigt werden sollte. da wir aber flott weg waren habe ich das nicht mehr sehen können. 
Ich wüßte aber gern, ob es einer gesehen hat, wie es ist und ob man das kaufen kann.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## superalu (6. August 2007)

Hallo ihr Helden,

bin soeben aus dem Koma aufgewacht und kann nur sagen.

Wir waren ein super Team.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht  und so weh getan .

Danke !

Bis bald

Walter


----------



## crank-jay (6. August 2007)

superalu schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Helden,
> 
> bin soeben aus dem Koma aufgewacht und kann nur sagen.
> 
> ...



Hi Walter,

in welchem Team warst du denn?

Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (6. August 2007)

Tach zusammen.

Gratulation zu den tollen Ergebnissen.

Wir waren auch dabei, sind aber nur 24er in der 4er Teamwertung geworden.
Vielleicht habt ihr uns ja gesehen. Unser Platz war gut zu erkennen, mit dem weiß-roten Blasmännchen auf dem Hänger.
Wir waren sogar mit 3 Teams unterwegs. 
Unsere "Langsamen" haben die Plätze 112 und 113 belegt.


----------



## superalu (6. August 2007)

Hallo Jörg,

ich hatte die Ehre im glorreichen Team Joisten  mitfahren zu dürfen.

Grüße Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (6. August 2007)

@ Alle 
Habe mir die Fotos von firstfotofactory angesehen,waren echt gute Bilder dabei.
Aber es fehlen doch noch jede Menge Fotos von anderen Streckenabschnitten,weiß einer ob es noch andere Fotografen gab???
Und die Fahrzeuge die während dem Rennen die Videos aufgenommen haben finde ich auch noch nicht.
Wäre für jede Info dankbar 
Friedhelm


----------



## Harzerbergziege (7. August 2007)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Das weiß ich ja leider nicht. Mir ist nur bekannt, dass vor der Siegerehrung ein Video gezeigt werden sollte. da wir aber flott weg waren habe ich das nicht mehr sehen können.
> Ich wüßte aber gern, ob es einer gesehen hat, wie es ist und ob man das kaufen kann.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Dann müssen wir wieder die DVD bestellen!


----------



## supasini (7. August 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tach zusammen.
> 
> Gratulation zu den tollen Ergebnissen.
> 
> ...



naja, aber im RR-Bereich war die Konkurrenz auch ein "kleines bisschen" größer!
Ich find eure Leistung ziemlich klasse! 
Wieso seid ihr eigentlich unter diesem merkwürdigen Namen gestartet? Ich hab euch in den Ergebnislisten so erst jetzt gefunden, als ich die Platzierungen kannte!


----------



## crank-jay (7. August 2007)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir wieder die DVD bestellen!



Wo gibt es die DVD denn? Auf der Seite von Rad-am-Ring habe ich sie nicht gefunden.

Jörg


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. August 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Unser Platz war gut zu erkennen, mit dem weiß-roten Blasmännchen auf dem Hänger.



hätte ich das gewusst, wäre ich mal vorbei gekommen. das männchen habe ich auf jeden fall 16x passiert...  glückwunsch für die gute leistung


----------



## Harzerbergziege (7. August 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tach zusammen.
> 
> Gratulation zu den tollen Ergebnissen.
> 
> ...



Hi Handlampe,
habe auch deine Bruder gesehen. Waren mit 4er Team wieder auf MTB Strecke.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (7. August 2007)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die DVD denn? Auf der Seite von Rad-am-Ring habe ich sie nicht gefunden.
> 
> Jörg



Letztes Jahr konnte man eine DVD bestellen!


----------



## crank-jay (8. August 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Alle
> Habe mir die Fotos von firstfotofactory angesehen,waren echt gute Bilder dabei.
> Aber es fehlen doch noch jede Menge Fotos von anderen Streckenabschnitten,weiß einer ob es noch andere Fotografen gab???
> Und die Fahrzeuge die während dem Rennen die Videos aufgenommen haben finde ich auch noch nicht.
> ...



Hallo Friedhelm,

ich habe unter folgenden Links noch Bilder gefunden:

http://www.mw-sportfoto.de/
http://www.runnersworld.de/

Ich hoffe du bist dabei  
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Freddy41 (8. August 2007)

Hallo Jörg
Danke für die Info,werde direkt mal nachsehen ob ich irgendwo auf
den Fotos auftauche.
Danke nochmal,aber hast du auch schon was von den Videos gesehen????
würden mich brennend interressieren, da mich eins von den Fahrzeugen auf der Strecke eine ganze Weile im Visier hatte.
Habe auch noch Fotos vom Ringfotograf gesehen,sind sehr gute Bilder von den Singletrails dabei.
http://www.ringfotograf.de/fotos/start.php
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## crank-jay (9. August 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg
> Danke für die Info,werde direkt mal nachsehen ob ich irgendwo auf
> den Fotos auftauche.
> Danke nochmal,aber hast du auch schon was von den Videos gesehen????
> ...



Hi Friedhelm, 

danke für den weiteren Link. Habe dort auch ein geiles Bild von mir gefunden. 
Laut Forum auf der Rad-am-Ring Seite dauert das Video einige Wochen, ist dann aber dort offiziell zu bestellen. Soll so um die 40 min dauern.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (9. August 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Alle
> Habe mir die Fotos von firstfotofactory angesehen,waren echt gute Bilder dabei.



hi freddy,

die bilder von fff finde ich echt langweilig. keine wechselnden standorte, langweilige perspektiven, keine dynamik durch z.b. mitzieher, keine nachtbilder... ziemlich schwach für ein professionelles unternehmen.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (9. August 2007)

Das Stimmt, ich würde auch gerne mal ein paar Nachtbilder sehen.

Ich meine es waren auch Fotografen in der Nacht da.


----------



## Handlampe (9. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> naja, aber im RR-Bereich war die Konkurrenz auch ein "kleines bisschen" größer!
> Ich find eure Leistung ziemlich klasse!
> Wieso seid ihr eigentlich unter diesem merkwürdigen Namen gestartet? Ich hab euch in den Ergebnislisten so erst jetzt gefunden, als ich die Platzierungen kannte!



Das Autohaus Kempen hat uns doch gesponsert. Wir brauchten keine Startgebühr zu zahlen und hatten eine VIP-Lounge überhalb der Boxengasse.
Ganz schön dekadent.


----------



## supasini (9. August 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das Autohaus Kempen hat uns doch gesponsert. Wir brauchten keine Startgebühr zu zahlen und hatten eine VIP-Lounge überhalb der Boxengasse.
> Ganz schön dekadent.



Dekadent find ich gut! 
Da bin ich nächstes Jahr auch dabei!


----------



## Freddy41 (9. August 2007)

Hallo Leute
Also wie schon gesagt,es gibt auch Fotos von einigen Trails zu sehen.
Hier gehts zu den Bildern:
http://www.ringfotograf.de/fotos/start.php
Nachtfotos gibt es bestimmt auch irgendwo,werde mal auf die Suche gehen.
Wenn ich welche finde gebe ich es bekannt .
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. August 2007)

Ich habe auch mal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/19242


----------



## crank-jay (15. August 2007)

Hi MTB-Kao,

schöne Bilder 
Leider sind wir nicht drauf zu sehen, obwohl ihr nur zwei Plätze neben uns wart. Wir hatten das gelbe Nike-Zelt.

Gruß vom "Team der Ringe" und bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Freddy41 (15. August 2007)

Hi Lars 
Habe mir deine Bilder angesehen,bin auf Bild 133 unter dem Schirm neben meinem
Teamleiter (der mit dem Tasse in der Hand) zu sehen.Prima so habe ich ein neues Bild von mir 
Gruß Friedhelm (Team Joisten-Bergheim)


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Oktober 2007)

@ Team Joisten-Bergheim
Der neue Termin fürs 24 Stundenrennen am Nürburgring
scheint ja jetzt mit dem 23.08 und 24.08.2008 festzustehen.
Hier kommt dann auch direkt die Frage ,wer von euch denn wieder
mitfahren möchte.Ich für meine wenigkeit bin auf jedenfall wieder an einem
4er Team interressiert .Der 4 Platz von 2007 will wiederholt werden .Wenn ihr wieder zusammen fahren wollt,sagt bitte Bescheid.
Bis dahin Friedhelm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Freddy ,
Ich bin sehr gerne wieder dabei ........... 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Oktober 2007)

@ Team Joisten-Bergheim
Also Patrick so wie es aussieht fehlen dann fürs Nächste Jahr noch die zusagen von Uli und Walter,vielleicht haben sie den Aufruf fürs nächste Jahr noch nicht gelesen. Was uns aber auf jedenfall noch fehlt ist ein geeigneter Sponser fürs Rennen 2008.
Also Leute wer hat Lust das Team zu Unterstützen,wir wollen ja den 4-ten Platz vom Jahr 2007 verbessern und das geht nur mit einem Sponser. 
Hoffe das es auf diesem Wege klappt.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Oktober 2007)

@ Walter
Hallo Walter wie sieht es mir dir aus,lebst du noch 
Von dir hört man nichts mehr,hast du keine Lust mehr aufs fahren oder bist du Beruflich so gestresst.Melde dich einfach mal und gib uns ein Lebenszeichen von dir 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (8. November 2007)

@ Patrick
Und wie sieht es aus mit deinem Sponsor,klappt alles so wie du es dir vorgestellt hast oder bist du noch mitten in den Verhandlungen????
Außerdem müssen wir ja auch noch das Team zusammen bekommen 
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (28. November 2007)

@ Patrick
Hallo Patrick wie sieht es mit einem vierten Mann aus?????
Die Anmeldungen sind wohl schon in vollem gange.
Müssen für Walter allerdings einen gleichwertigen Ersatz finden (und das wird bestimmt nicht leicht ) .
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute
Hier werden noch Fahrer für den Nürburgring gesucht. 
Ziel ist es einen der ersten Plätze zu belegen,das heißt eine kleine Verbesserung des Vorjahres (Platz 4). 
Also wer Lust hat und meint das er für diese Aufgabe geboren worden ist sollte uns Unbedingt Bescheid geben.
Lasst uns nicht im Stich,es gibt einen Trikot-Sponsor und für die Verpflegung während des rennens ist auch gesorgt (dank Dr. Fuentes)
Also meldet euch einfach.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (26. Januar 2008)

@ Patrick
Hallo Patrick
Geht das mit dem Teamleiter soweit in Ordnung,oder müssen wir noch einen suchen????
Hoffentlich meldet sich noch der ein oder andere Fahrer,sonst frage ich mal einen Mitfahrer vom Team 2006 ob er Lust hat.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (29. Januar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Hier werden noch Fahrer für den Nürburgring gesucht.
> Ziel ist es einen der ersten Plätze zu belegen,das heißt eine kleine Verbesserung des Vorjahres (Platz 4).
> Also wer Lust hat und meint das er für diese Aufgabe geboren worden ist sollte uns Unbedingt Bescheid geben.
> ...



Wann ist der Termin und wieviel kostet's?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wann ist der Termin und wieviel kostet's?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



Hey Micha, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dann, bin wahrscheinlich auch wieder am Start


----------



## Delgado (29. Januar 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hey Micha, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dann, bin wahrscheinlich auch wieder am Start




Hi Lars, da gibt's noch das nette 24h Rennen an der Lahn für 30  pro Person.

1er oder 6er Teams. Termin: 7./8.06.2008. Interesse?


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hi Lars, da gibt's noch das nette 24h Rennen an der Lahn für 30  pro Person.
> 
> 1er oder 6er Teams. Termin: 7./8.06.2008. Interesse?



Ich bin dabei und fahre bei Pepin im Team mit  Dieses mal bin ich da nicht im Urlaub


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Januar 2008)

Hi Micha
Der Kostenpunkt liegt bei ca.65â¬ pro Person,der Termin ist fÃ¼r den 24-und 25 August angesetzt.Startgeld fÃ¼rs Vierer-Team betrÃ¤gt
250â¬.Ist nicht ganz billig,aber der Spass und die Herausvorderung ist es auf jedefall Wert .Wie schon gesagt bekommen wir auch ein Team-Trikot und das nÃ¶tige Gel und Sportnahrung,das wird dann von Patrick besorgt. 
Wenn du wirklich Interresse hast und es dir nicht zu teuer ist sag einfach Bescheid.Alles andere wird dann besprochen wenn das Team steht.
GruÃ Friedhelm


----------



## Pepin (29. Januar 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei und fahre bei Pepin im Team mit  Dieses mal bin ich da nicht im Urlaub









Yes wir sind dabei die Lahn läßt grüßen.


----------



## Delgado (30. Januar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Micha
> Der Kostenpunkt liegt bei ca.65 pro Person,der Termin ist für den 24-und 25 August angesetzt.Startgeld fürs Vierer-Team beträgt
> 250.Ist nicht ganz billig,aber der Spass und die Herausvorderung ist es auf jedefall Wert .Wie schon gesagt bekommen wir auch ein Team-Trikot und das nötige Gel und Sportnahrung,das wird dann von Patrick besorgt.
> Wenn du wirklich Interresse hast und es dir nicht zu teuer ist sag einfach Bescheid.Alles andere wird dann besprochen wenn das Team steht.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hi Friedhelm,

ist zwar viel Geld aber ich denke ich bin dabei. Fahre sonst ja als Einzelstarter aber 4er ist bestimmt mal 'ne gute Erfahrung.

Termin ist vorgemerkt ..... nur mein Betreuerstab muss noch überredet werden   

Wieviele sind wir denn nun? Brauchen wir noch Jemanden? Vielleicht eine Frau für ein Mixed-Team? Sonst wird sie für andere Aufgaben missbraucht  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Januar 2008)

Hi Micha
freue mich das du Interresse zeigst,bist also herzlich Willkommen im Team . 
Den Teamnamen muß uns dann Patrick noch Bekannt geben .
Eigentlich fehlt uns dann nur noch ein Fahrer,ein Mixed-Team war eigentlich nicht geplant,da wir wieder ganz vorne Mitfahren möchten.
Es sei denn die Fahrerin ist so gut drauf und Überrascht uns alle,dann hätte ich kein Problem damit 
Alles andere werden wir dann hier im Forum schreiben.
Wenn das Team dann steht sollte man sich auch einmal Treffen um alles weitere zu besprechen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (31. Januar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Micha
> freue mich das du Interresse zeigst,bist also herzlich Willkommen im Team .
> Den Teamnamen muß uns dann Patrick noch Bekannt geben .
> Eigentlich fehlt uns dann nur noch ein Fahrer,ein Mixed-Team war eigentlich nicht geplant,da wir wieder ganz vorne Mitfahren möchten.
> ...



Alles klar  

Ich kenne übrigens keinen Hobby-Fahrer aus dem Lokalforum, der mit Solanum mithalten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo ihr Zwei , 
es ist schön das Micha im "Team Watzup-Oberhausen " dabei ist !
Jetzt brauchen wir nur einen 4 Fahrer und das Team steht !
Was ich von euch beiden noch brauche sind die Grössen für Trikots
und Hosen !! 
Wie Friedhelm ja schon sagte wird  "SPONSERS Sport-food " uns für das Rennen 
mit Gels , riegeln usw. Versorgen .......!!!!

Gruß Patrick
-----------------------------------------
www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.sponser.de
www.endorfinbikes.de


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Also da der Teamname steht werden wir ab jetzt nur noch unter 
Team Watzup-Oberhausen
hier im Forum zu finden sein 
Das mit der Größe fürs Trikot wird bei mir wohl Größe M sein,falls ich nicht mehr zunehme 
Freut mich mit Micha den dritten Fahrer zu haben,fehlt jetzt ja nur noch ein Fahrer der sich hoffentlich bald bei uns meldet.Frage an Micha,wer ist Solanum kann er oder sie uns denn weiterhelfen.Fragen über Fragen. 
Sag einfach Bescheid.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Solanum (31. Januar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Frage an Micha,wer ist Solanum kann er oder sie uns denn weiterhelfen.Fragen über Fragen.




frag doch einfach mich ...

das bin ich!!! und ich bin eine "sie" 

tja! kann ich euch weiterhelfen?? 
an was dachtest Du denn?

aufgrund meiner Geschlechtsmerkmale wuerde meine Teilnahme euch in ein "mixed" verwandeln 

aber ich wuerde mich auch als Betreuerin eignen  frag Delgado...

its your choice...

liebe Gruesse Solanum


----------



## Solanum (31. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Alles klar
> 
> Ich kenne übrigens keinen Hobby-Fahrer aus dem Lokalforum, der mit Solanum mithalten kann



.... Danke fuer die Blumen  .... aber das halte ich dann doch einwenig fuer uebertrieben!!!!!! 

Solanum


----------



## Solanum (1. Februar 2008)

...hmmmm
hab grad mal nachgeschaut!

gibt da wohl keine Mixed-Wertung... 


...


----------



## Delgado (1. Februar 2008)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Zwei ,
> es ist schön das Micha im "Team Watzup-Oberhausen " dabei ist !
> Jetzt brauchen wir nur einen 4 Fahrer und das Team steht !
> Was ich von euch beiden noch brauche sind die Grössen für Trikots
> ...



Hallo Patrick,

Danke erstmal!

Trikot und Hosengröße "S" brauch ich.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (1. Februar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Frage an Micha,wer ist Solanum kann er oder sie uns denn weiterhelfen.Fragen über Fragen.
> Sag einfach Bescheid.
> Bis dahin Friedhelm




Solanum 2007 :

- 1. Platz Gesamtwertung Tune FRM Cup Damen/Fun (CC)
- 1. Platz 24h von Duisburg im Frauen 8er Team
- 1. Platz Willingen Marathon 140km/3500HM (inofizielle  ) Tandemwertung
- 10. Platz 100 km Rund um Köln 
- 350 km Paris-Brest-Paris Brevet in 11 h.
- 450 km Paris-Brest-Paris-Brevet in 17 h.
- Suuuuuper Betreuung  meiner Person bei 24h Rennen (Einzelstarter)
- usw.

Sie ist übrigens nachtaktiv und Fahrten bei Dunkelheit und Scheißwetter gewohnt  

Sie übernimmt aber auch gerne Betreuertätigkeiten wenn Ihr lieber einen Mann wollt.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. Februar 2008)

Hey Freddy,

versucht ihr wieder den gleichen Standplatz zu bekommen oder wollt ihr woanders hin?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Februar 2008)

@ Lars
Hallo Lars,also wenn es möglich ist sich die Plätze auszusuchen probiere ich wieder den Platz E 31 zu bekommen,denn der Platz war schon sehr gut.
Aber ich weiß leider nicht ob das möglich ist.
Hoffentlich sehen wir uns dieses mal an der Strecke,wenn die Plätze zugeordnet sind gebe ich unseren Standort hier bekannt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo Micha und Solanum
Also das hört sich ja alles richtig gut an ,aber da es am Ring keine Mixedwertung gibt,würden wir gerne als reines Männerteam starten.
Wenn du Solanum natürlich als Betreuer mitnehmen möchtest haben wir da nichts dagegen.
Also bleibt vorerst die Suche nach dem vierten Mann bestehen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo Micha und Patrick
Könnt ihr mir vorab schon einmal eure ganzen Daten per PN schicken.
Für die Anmeldung bräuchte ich folgende Angaben:
Geburtsdatum,Vorname,Nachname,Ort,Straße,Hausnummer,Mailadresse,Telefonnummer
und ob ihr Mitglieder im BDR seid.
Leider alles Pflichtfelder,sehr seltsam dieses Jahr 
Vorab schon mal danke 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo Friedhelm, Daten hast Du.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo Micha
Hab die Daten bekommen.
Aber die Anmeldung läuft dieses Jahr etwas anders.
Daher kannst du dich selber Anmelden wenn das Team gemeldet ist.
Das Team ist seid heute gemeldet,die Team ID habe ich dir und Patrick zukommen lassen,braucht euch nur noch einzutragen 
Alles andere steht in der Mail.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute
Suchen dringend noch den 4 Fahrer fürs Team Watzup-Oberhausen.
Teamtrikot und Riegel,Gel werden Gesponsort.
Unsere Ambitionen sind der dritte Platz oder besser 
Also wer ist fit genug um das Unternehmen Nürburgring mit
uns Anzugehen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (4. Februar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Suchen dringend noch den 4 Fahrer fürs Team Watzup-Oberhausen.
> Teamtrikot und Riegel,Gel werden Gesponsort.
> Unsere Ambitionen sind der dritte Platz oder besser
> ...



Ich frag' mal rum.

Nur Männer natürlich  ... da gibt's doch so 'nen Papst-Stuhl zwecks Kontrolle  . Ob Ratze da wohl auch drauf musste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo Lars
Also ich habe uns heute angemeldet.
Aber wo kann man hier die Platzwünsche äussern?????
Habe nichts dergleichen gefunden.
Wäre dankbar über jede Info darüber. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (4. Februar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Lars
> Also ich habe uns heute angemeldet.
> Aber wo kann man hier die Platzwünsche äussern?????
> Habe nichts dergleichen gefunden.
> ...



Hallo Friedhelm ,
versuche es doch mal über das Kontaktformular auf der Rad am Ring seite ......

Gruß Patrick

---------------------------------------------------
www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## Solanum (5. Februar 2008)

Hi ihr ,

dann bin ich schonmal als Betreuer gebucht   ...

Peitsche ist schon eingepackt!!!  ....
ich werd euch Beine machen.................!!! 

Gruesse
Solanum


----------



## Delgado (5. Februar 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Peitsche ist schon eingepackt!!!  ....
> ich werd euch Beine machen.................!!!
> 
> Gruesse
> Solanum



*froi*


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. Februar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Lars
> Also ich habe uns heute angemeldet.
> Aber wo kann man hier die Platzwünsche äussern?????
> Habe nichts dergleichen gefunden.
> ...



Fahrelagerplanung / -aufteilung
Die Zuteilung der Parzellen erfolgt im Juli 2008. Platzierungswünsche können bis zum 1. Juli 2008 postalisch (Rad am Ring, Platzeinteilung, c/o eventwerkstatt, Gerokstraße 31, 71665 Vaihingen/Enz), per Mail ([email protected]) oder per Fax (0 70 42/2 89 22 19) eingereicht werden. 
Wir können nur Wünsche bearbeiten, aus denen exakt alle relevanten Daten hervorgehen (Platzreservierung). Wünsche, die ausschließlich oder teilweise auf Namensangaben basieren, bleiben unberücksichtigt.


Dann versuche ich auch wieder nach E zu kommen.


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Februar 2008)

@Lars
Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja dieses Jahr. 
Sag Bescheid wenn es mit dem Platzwunsch geklappt hat.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Februar 2008)

@ Solanum
Hoffe die Peitsche ist lang genug,falls ich mitten auf der Strecke Schlapp mache Bist also Herzlichst Eingeladen um uns zu motivieren,damit das mit der besseren Platzierung auch klappt. 
Müssen aber vorher unbedingt mal eine gemeinsame Tour mit dem Team samt Betreuer Planen 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Solanum (5. Februar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Solanum
> Hoffe die Peitsche ist lang genug,falls ich mitten auf der Strecke Schlapp mache Bist also Herzlichst Eingeladen um uns zu motivieren,damit das mit der besseren Platzierung auch klappt.
> Müssen aber vorher unbedingt mal eine gemeinsame Tour mit dem Team samt Betreuer Planen
> Gruß Friedhelm





ich rate Dir einfach die Laenge der Peitsch nicht anzuzweifeln ... 

gemeinsame Tour?? bin dabei!! 


aber erst ab Anfang April.... 

LG Iris

PS: koennt ja schonmal an den Grundlagen arbeiten!!


----------



## Delgado (6. Februar 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> ich rate Dir einfach die Laenge der Peitsch nicht anzuzweifeln ...
> 
> gemeinsame Tour?? bin dabei!!
> 
> ...



Nicht, dass wir Euch vorher nicht sehen wollen   .... aber Solanum holt sich gerade die nötige Fitness in Californien. Danach sind wir dann im Trainingslager auf Mallorca und erst gegen Ende März zurück ...

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo Micha
Also kann nur meinen Neid rauslassen 
Wer hat so viel Urlaub um so eine Vorbereitung machen zu können. 
Aber ich gönne es euch denn ist ist ja nur zum Guten fürs Rennen.
Hast du dich nochmal Umgehört ob sich noch einer mit dem MTB am Nürburgring austoben möchte und uns vielleicht im Team Unterstützt???
Wenn nicht versuche ich es weiter hier im Forum.
Bis bald und viel Spass auf Malle 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (6. Februar 2008)

Hi
muss da mal was richtig stellen ! 

...ich bin hier nicht im _Urlaub_!!! ich bin hier auf der Arbeit ... und mein Training sieht so aus: 1.5h Ergometer pro Tag ....

Aber Mallorca ist tatsaechlich Urlaub incl.Trainig 


Grusse  
Iris


----------



## Delgado (7. Februar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Micha
> Also kann nur meinen Neid rauslassen
> Wer hat so viel Urlaub um so eine Vorbereitung machen zu können.
> Aber ich gönne es euch denn ist ist ja nur zum Guten fürs Rennen.
> ...



Hallo Friedhelm,

ja, ich hab' sozusagen einen 5. Mann.

Wenn wir überhaupt keinen finden, und nur dann, würde er uns evtl. zur Hilfe eilen.

Aber mir fällt da grad noch jemand ein .... melde mich wieder ... 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo Micha
Schön das du so Ehrgeizig bist 
So findest du bestimmt noch den vierten Mann 
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Februar 2008)

Hi Solanum
Warum dieses traurige Gesicht???,so schlecht ist das doch auch nicht wenn man in Californien Arbeitet.Oder?????
Und Anschließend der Urlaub in Malle,das kann nur gut sein 
Also vielleicht sehen wir uns dann alle mal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour 
Gruß friedhelm


----------



## Solanum (7. Februar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Solanum
> Warum dieses traurige Gesicht???,so schlecht ist das doch auch nicht wenn man in Californien Arbeitet.Oder?????
> Und Anschließend der Urlaub in Malle,das kann nur gut sein
> Also vielleicht sehen wir uns dann alle mal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour
> Gruß friedhelm



trauriges Gesicht?...nur wegen *Arbeit *im Vergleich mit *Urlaub*.... zuhause haette ich ja auch arbeiten muessen, dann doch lieber hier in Kalifornien , da hast Du total recht!

gemeinsame Tour? auf Malle?... wann bist Du denn da? und wo?
...ein Treffen im Exil

oder sprichst Du von spaeter...?
Gruss Iris


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Micha
> Schön das du so Ehrgeizig bist
> So findest du bestimmt noch den vierten Mann
> Bis dann Friedhelm




Kann sei, dass ich ihn gefunden habe:



Specialisiert schrieb:


> @ delgado :
> Verbindliche Zusage  ;-)



Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob das für Nürburgring oder Duisburg (oder Beides) gilt.  

Gruß & schönes WE.

Micha


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2008)

Mitlerweile hat sich geklärt, dass Mr. Specialisiert (Ingo) das 4er Team komplettieren will.  

Damit haben wir einen schnellen 4. Mann gewonnen und sollten uns nicht weiter nur auf den 3. Platz konzentrieren   

@Friedhelm, machst Du mit ihm die Formalitäten klar, so wie mit mir  .

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo Micha
Prima das du den vierten Mann an Land gezogen hast. 
Also kann Ingo mir ja mal eine PN schreiben,alles weitere kläre ich dann mit ihm ab 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo Iris
Meinte mit der gemeinsamen Tour,eine Tour hier bei uns in den Wäldern.
Bis Malle war ich noch nie.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (10. Februar 2008)

Also Leute
Das Team Watzup-Oberhausen ist nun komplett
Hoffe das Abenteuer 24Std Nürburgring wird Erfolgreich werden.Also unter den ersten 4 
Die Fahrer sind somit:
Patrick (pd1)
Micha (Delgado)
Ingo (Specialisiert)
Friedhelm (Freddy41)
Teamhelfer sind bis jetzt
Iris (Solanum)
Alles andere werden wir dann hier im Forum beschließen und beraten
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo;

@ friedhelm : ja werde die besprochenen Dinge im Laufe der nächsten Woche erledigen  


@ iris : Der Posteingang von Solanum ist voll. Solanum kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.

lieben Gruss Ingo


----------



## Delgado (11. Februar 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> @ iris : Der Posteingang von Solanum ist voll. Solanum kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.
> 
> lieben Gruss Ingo



     

Könnt ich mir als Signatur machen den Hinweis ...


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Februar 2008)

@ Ingo
Für Trikotgröße wendest du dich dann Bitte an pd1 (Patrick)
Schreib ihm einfach eine PN mit deinen Größen und schon wird das angefertigt 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (14. Februar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Lars
> Hallo Lars,also wenn es möglich ist sich die Plätze auszusuchen probiere ich wieder den Platz E 31 zu bekommen,denn der Platz war schon sehr gut.
> Aber ich weiß leider nicht ob das möglich ist.
> Hoffentlich sehen wir uns dieses mal an der Strecke,wenn die Plätze zugeordnet sind gebe ich unseren Standort hier bekannt.
> Gruß Friedhelm



@Friedhelm, scheint, dass die 4er-Plätze diesen Platz (E31) nicht hergeben?

http://www.radamring.de/de/mtb/24h-mtb-rennen/belegungsplaene/


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Februar 2008)

Hi Micha
Habe es auch schon gesehen.
Die haben dieses Jahr für die MTB´ler nur zwei Auswahlplätze.
Vielleicht sollten wir uns für die A-Plätze Entscheiden.
Da die C-Plätze Sehrwahrscheinlich keinen Stromanschluß haben.
Die E-Plätze Sind dieses Jahr nur als XXl Plätze Ausgeschrieben.
Müssen mal schauen was wir machen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute
Also die Platzwahl für MTB`ler
ist diese Jahr wirklich bescheiden,die guten Plätze sind alle für RR`ler
reserviert 
Weis nicht warum die ORGA diese Gruppen so trennt,und wir nur zwei
Platzwahlen haben,wobei die C-Plätze bisher auch nie Stromanschlüsse
hatten.
Sollten uns dann wohl für einen der A-Plätze melden bevor die alle weg sind. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (18. Februar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Also die Platzwahl für MTB`ler
> ist diese Jahr wirklich bescheiden,die guten Plätze sind alle für RR`ler
> reserviert
> ...



Mir egal, hauptsache die Sonne scheint  ...


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute
Platzreservierung ist erledigt und vom Veranstalter bestätigt 
Habe natürlich den Platz mit dem meisten Sonnenschein Reserviert  
extra für Micha 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (26. Februar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> .... extra für Micha



Hier, extra für Dich ..... schonmal zum Angucken:


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Februar 2008)

Hi Micha
Schöner Pokal  
Der passt wunderbar in meine Vitrine 
Also heisst das Ziel dieses Jahr Platz 1 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (4. März 2008)

Hallo Friedhelm,

habe mal einen Bericht über das 4er-Siegerteam vom letzten Jahr in DU kopiert. Recht schlüssig finde ich deren Strategie!

Wie habt Ihr das letztes Jahr beim RaR gemacht?

Gruß Micha


"_24 Stunden Dauer-Power
Team Topeak-ERGON am 08.08.2007 - 17:06 Uhr 
Kämpfen um jede Sekunde  und das einmal rund um die Uhr. So lautete das Motto des Teams Topeak-Ergon beim diesjährigen 24-Stunden-Rennen in Duisburg. Im Landschaftspark Nord, einem ehemaligen Hüttenwerk im Ruhrgebiet, gingen am vergangenen Wochenende Lukas Gerum, Kim Tofaute, Benjamin Brochhagen und Oliver Keßler an den Start. 

Neuer Rundenrekord und schnellste -zeit 
Und gleich von Beginn an machte das Quartett mächtig Dampf. Mit insgesamt 86 Runden fuhr das Vierer-Team souverän zum Sieg und stellte damit auch gleichzeitig einen neuen Rundenrekord auf. Gerum fuhr mit 15:17 Minuten sogar die schnellste Zeit auf dem sieben Kilometer langen Kurs. "Technisch war die Strecke nicht sehr anspruchsvoll und so konnte ich eine Menge Druck machen", beschrieb der 22-jährige Marathon-Spezialist das Profil. *Die Wechseltaktik hatten die vier Fahrer nicht strikt vorgeben, sondern je nach Rennsituation neu entschieden. "Wir haben die Rundenzahl der einzelnen Fahrer schnell erhöht, um einen besseren Rhythmus zu finden, mehr Erholungszeit zu haben und nicht zu viel Zeit beim Fahrerwechsel zu verlieren", *erklärte Brochhagen anschließend. Trotz eines Vorsprungs von teilweise über zehn Minuten auf die Verfolger von Velo-Sport hielten die Grün-Schwarzen das Tempo über die volle Distanz konstant hoch. "Eine Panne reicht schon, um etliche Minuten und eventuell sogar die Führung einzubüßen", so Tofaute, der als Ergon-Produktentwickler diesen Dauereinsatz auch gleichzeitig nutzte, um neues Material zu testen. 




Brochhagen erwischte es zweimal 
Von technischen Defekten blieb das Team ziemlich verschont. Nur Brochhagen erwischte es zweimal. Erst ging nach einer Kollision mit einem anderen Fahrer das Schaltwerk zu Bruch und dann hatte der 25-Jährige noch einen Plattfuß. Dadurch fiel die Equipe zwischenzeitlich sogar auf den zweiten Platz zurück, konnte sich aber schon nach zwei weiteren Runden die Führung wieder zurück erobern. Die gute Stimmung im gesamten Team galt ebenfalls als Erfolgsgarant. "Unsere Betreuer sorgten stets für perfekte Bedingungen. Daher brauchten wir uns nur aufs Fahren konzentrieren", zollte Teammanager Keßler dem Einsatz der Support-Mannschaft großen Respekt."_


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. März 2008)

hi micha,

wir haben tagsüber 3 runden gedreht. da kann man das tempo konstant hoch halten und hat eine relativ ausgiebige regenerationsphase. außerdem reduzieren sich die wechsel, was über 24 stunden gesehen mehr als ein/zwei runden ausmacht. nachts wollten wir eine runde verlängern um den nichtfahrenden etwas schlaf zu ermöglichen. wegen zweier ausfälle kam es da aber leider nicht zu und wir mussten den rest individuell gestalten  

gruß
lars


----------



## Delgado (4. März 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> hi micha,
> 
> wir haben tagsüber 3 runden gedreht. da kann man das tempo konstant hoch halten und hat eine relativ ausgiebige regenerationsphase. außerdem reduzieren sich die wechsel, was über 24 stunden gesehen mehr als ein/zwei runden ausmacht. nachts wollten wir eine runde verlängern um den nichtfahrenden etwas schlaf zu ermöglichen. wegen zweier ausfälle kam es da aber leider nicht zu und wir mussten den rest individuell gestalten
> 
> ...



Hi Lars,

zwei Ausfälle im 4er-Team sind schon bitter. Hattet Ihr technische Probleme?

Wir sollten genug Ersatzteile (LRS, Schaltwerk, Züge, etc.) mitnehmen!

Zur Not muss der Betreuerstab mit eingespannt werden.

Nachts sind alle Mäuse grau .....


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. März 2008)

Ein Kräfteeinbruch und ein "durchschlagendes" Erlebnis: Der Kollege wollte sich gerade hinsetzen als ihm der Sattel entgegenkam. Das mit dem Hardtail, sehr schmerzhaft...


----------



## Freddy41 (5. März 2008)

Hallo Micha
Das mit der Taktik wird individuell vor Ort und während des Rennens
Entschieden .Mit dem Topeak-Ergon-Team kannst du das aber nicht vergleichen,da es sich um ein Profi-Team handelt und die sind in Duisburg am Start gewesen.Im Vorjahr haben wir immer nach 2-Runden gewechselt um nicht zu viel Zeit zu verlieren,da ein hoher Schnitt auf Dauer bei 3-Runden einfach nicht zu halten ist.Aber wie schon gesagt kommt es immer auf die Tagesform und auf den Fahrer an wie der wechsel nachher stattfindet.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. März 2008)

@Potentielle Konkurrenzteams,

Abwerbeversuche ohne enntsprechende Ablöse sind von vorneherein zum Scheitern verurteilt   

Viel Glück noch bei der Suche.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (27. März 2008)

Hallo Micha
Wie sieht es bei euch so mit dem Training aus????????
Ich hinke da nämlich leider hinterher,erstens wegen der blöden Grippe,die mich 4-Wochen gekostet hat und dann ist da ja noch dieses unglaublich trockene und schöne Wetter 
Also muß ich wohl die nächsten Wochen einiges aufholen,damit das mit dem Platz 1 am Ring auch hinhaut 
Wir sollten uns demnächst einmal zu einer gemeinsamen Tour treffen,um uns ein wenig kennen zulernen und anschließend auch einmal über den Ring zu Sprechen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (28. März 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Micha
> Wie sieht es bei euch so mit dem Training aus????????
> Ich hinke da nämlich leider hinterher,erstens wegen der blöden Grippe,die mich 4-Wochen gekostet hat und dann ist da ja noch dieses unglaublich trockene und schöne Wetter
> Also muß ich wohl die nächsten Wochen einiges aufholen,damit das mit dem Platz 1 am Ring auch hinhaut
> ...




Hi Friedhelm,

Training ist bei Iris und mir gut gelaufen auf Mallorca und davor.
Wir haben da zusammen etwa 3500 km abgestrampelt und ungezählte Höhenmeter. 

Ein Fit-Test sollte dann abschließend "Rund un Köln" sein; Aber das ist ja leider ausgefallen wegen Schneetreibens 

Zur Zeit kompensieren wir ein wenig die Mallorca-Einheiten   

Ingo strampelt (hoffentlich) fleißig auf seinem Ergometer und Du wirst auch in Kürze, bei sonnigem Frühlingswetter, wieder biken können  .

Termine sind jetzt noch zu haben, werden aber an Anfang Mai knapp, wegen diverser Veranstaltungen.

Schlage mal 5./6. April, 12./13. April, 26./27. April und  3./4. Mai vor. 
Danach wird's enger.

Schicke Dir mal Mallorca Impressionen mit; Zur Motivation sozusagen  :


----------



## pd1 (28. März 2008)

Hallo Micha ,
hallo Friedhelm 

das mit den terminen schaut bei mir nicht gut aus !!
4.4 Brohltal
12-13.4 Hannover
19-20.4 Kellerwald ( friedhelm da könntest du auch Mitfahren als 
                              vorbereitung für sks in Sundern ) 
26.4 Sks Sundern 
4.5  Für meine Frau 
10-11.5 Gäsbach -Lamprecht
18.5 Schinderhannes
24-25.5 Rehns Marathon
31.5-1.6 Saarschleifen Marathon
7.-8.6 Für meine Frau 
u.s.w und sofort !!!!!!!!!!

Ach ja suche noch für Duisburg 24H 4 Fahrer für ein 8 Team ( war leider nichts anderes mehr frei  )

gruß Patrick


----------



## Specialisiert (29. März 2008)

Hallo Patrick,
wenn ich doch noch einen Startplatz bekomme können wir die gemeinsame Tour beim SKS Marathon machen  .

Gruss Ingo


----------



## pd1 (29. März 2008)

Hallo Ingo ,
das wäre ja schön !!  
Was fährst du denn sonst noch so dieses jahr ???

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (29. März 2008)

@ Micha
Hallo Micha bei diesen Bilder erblasse ich vor Neid.
Das mit der gemeinsamen Tour wird wohl schwierig bei den Rennterminen die ihr da an den Tag legt.
Aber wenn ihr mal eine Tour plant,geselle ich mich  gerne dazu.
Sag einfach Bescheid  
@ Ingo
Das mit Sundern wird wohl eher schwierig,da die Plätze schon länger vergeben sind.
Die Warteliste ist auch nicht ohne.
Ich habe das Glück und bin dabei.
Aber wie sieht es mit dem Schinderhannes aus,das ist ein tolles Rennen mit sehr vielen und schwierigen Anstiegen ,und auch die Singletrails können sich sehen lassen. 
Patrick und ich sind auf jedenfall dabei.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (30. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
fest geplant für dieses Jahr :Rund um Köln  ; Berg German A Cup ; 24 Std. Limburg an der Lahn ; 24 Std. Rad am Ring ; Tankstellengeballer ; Zeitfahren Altenkirchen ; Langenberg Marathon.

Vielleicht Vulkan Bike in Daun und was sich sonst noch so ergibt.

@ Friedhelm : Schinderhannes hab ich mich gerade angemeldet. Hoffe nur das klappt bei mir auch.

Gruss Ingo


----------



## Delgado (31. März 2008)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hallo Micha ,
> hallo Friedhelm
> 
> Ach ja suche noch für Duisburg 24H 4 Fahrer für ein 8 Team ( war leider nichts anderes mehr frei  )
> ...



Hallo Patrick,

ist das ein reines Männerteam?
Evtl. möchte eine Dame mitfahren ....

Ich überlege auch noch; Finde das aber was teuer.

@Friedhelm & Ingo & Solanum & evtl. Patrick,

wie wär's mit nächstem Samstag (05.04.2008) mit Vortreffen?
Z. B. Tour ab Burscheid; Start direkt an der A1 und somit für alle gut zu erreichen?

Ausklang dann im Thomashof oder so?


Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (31. März 2008)

wegen tour am samstag.
sollte klappen es sei denn der winter stellt sich noch mal ein! 

Teilnahme am Schinderhannes ist als sicher anzusehen  

gruss ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (31. März 2008)

Hallo Micha
Das mit der Tour am Samstag wäre nicht schlecht.
Bei mir geht es aber erst ab 14.00 Uhr.
Wenn euch das nicht zu Spät ist bin ich zu allem bereit 

@ Ingo
Freut mich das du bereit bist zum Schinderhannes zu kommen.
Ist echt eine freude da zu fahren,sehen uns dann ja vor Ort.
Solltest mir vorher vielleicht noch deine Handynummer per Mail zukommen lassen,
damit wir uns vor Ort auch finden.Wäre schön wenn sich Micha und Iris auch
dort eintragen würden. 

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (1. April 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Micha
> Das mit der Tour am Samstag wäre nicht schlecht.
> Bei mir geht es aber erst ab 14.00 Uhr.
> Wenn euch das nicht zu Spät ist bin ich zu allem bereit
> ...



Iris und ich sind nun auch zum Schinderhannes gemeldet ..... und für Sundern. Wir sehen uns also auf jeden Fall  .

Mobil-Nummer schick ich Dir.

Wegen Samstag geb ich noch Bescheid.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (1. April 2008)

Prima das mit Sundern und dem Schinderhannes 
Dann werden wir uns vor Ort bestimmt treffen.
Handynummern sind angekommen,habe euch meine dann auch
zukommen lassen.
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> wie wär's mit nächstem Samstag (05.04.2008) mit Vortreffen?
> Z. B. Tour ab Burscheid; Start direkt an der A1 und somit für alle gut zu erreichen?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Micha, am Samstag kannst du nicht !!!!! Du weißt warum!!!


----------



## Freddy41 (2. April 2008)

Falls dann am Samstag keiner kann können wir
es auch gerne um eine Woche verschieben.
Das wäre für mich kein Problem,da das Wetter für
Samstag sowieso sehr bescheiden sein soll.
Vielleicht gebt ihr hier im Forum einfach Beschei,damit ich für
Samstag planen kann.
Falls die Tour stattfindet müssen wir uns noch auf den Zeitpunkt einigen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (2. April 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Falls dann am Samstag keiner kann können wir
> es auch gerne um eine Woche verschieben.
> Das wäre für mich kein Problem,da das Wetter für
> Samstag sowieso sehr bescheiden sein soll.
> ...



O.K. dann verschieben wir auf den 12. oder 13.04.2008.

Ich melde mich vorher nochmal.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (3. April 2008)

Friedhelm Patrick & Co.,

unabhängig vom übernächsten WE habe ich was Nettes zur Vorbereitung auf 24h-Events:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6164


----------



## Freddy41 (5. April 2008)

Hallo Micha 
Das mit der Vorbereitungstour hört sich ja gut an.
Aber leider bekomme ich erstens keinen Urlaub. 
Und zweitens fehlt mir auch die Freigabe meiner Frau 
Aber ich hoffe doch das es am Samstag dann mit einer gemeinsamen Tour in Burscheid klappt.
Ihr müßt mir dann nur sagen ob es mit den 14.00Uhr nicht zu Spät für euch ist.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (7. April 2008)

@Team,

Termin für Samstag ist raus:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2385

Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter. Von unten wird's auf jeden Fall feuchtfröhlich. Ich empfehle daher Matschreifen und Schutzbleche  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (7. April 2008)

Hallo Team
Habe mich dann soeben auch für Samstag angemeldet,hoffe aber das es wenigstens von oben trocken bleibt und die Sonne darf sich dabei auch ruhig einmal blicken lassen. 
Die Nässe von unten ist dann auch nicht mehr so schlimm .
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (8. April 2008)

@ Micha
Hi Micha hab da mal die Frage nach dem Treffpunkt für Samstag.
Ist das der Parkplatz direkt an der Ausfahrt Burscheid??
Wenn ja dann ist kenne ich ihn.
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (8. April 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Micha
> Hi Micha hab da mal die Frage nach dem Treffpunkt für Samstag.
> Ist das der Parkplatz direkt an der Ausfahrt Burscheid??
> Wenn ja dann ist kenne ich ihn.
> Bis dann Friedhelm



Hi Friedhelm, 

ja!
Ausfahrt Burscheid raus.
Dann links halten (Richt. Wermelskirchen) und direkt nach 50-100 Metern wieder rechts auf den Parkplatz.

Das Bild im LMB hatte auch mal funktioniert ....  





Gruß & bis Samstag


PS: Laut wetter.com soll es ganz gut werden


----------



## Freddy41 (9. April 2008)

Hi Micha
Alles klar,den Treffpunkt kenne ich 
Und das  mit den Bildern im LMB ist schon mieß.denn die funktionieren schon länger nicht mehr.
Hoffe das der Admin das bald wieder hinbekommt.
Bis Samstag dann
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (14. April 2008)

Sooooooooo,

Sundern ist komlpett  

Iris und ich, sowie Ingo haben jetzt alle einen offiziellen Startplatz  

Bis denne.

Gruß

Micha



PS: Kann mal jemand ne Entlüftungsanweisung für Magura Julie posten, und welches Öl/Bremsflüssigkeit (???) man braucht! Danke! Mein Tandem hat irgendwie Luft gezogen


----------



## Freddy41 (14. April 2008)

Super das ihr es doch noch geschafft habt. 
Fahrt ihr jetzt einzeln oder doch Tandem?????
Freue ich mich auf jedenfall aufs Rennen.
Sehen uns dann hoffentlich vor Ort. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. April 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Super das ihr es doch noch geschafft habt.
> Fahrt ihr jetzt einzeln oder doch Tandem?????
> Freue ich mich auf jedenfall aufs Rennen.
> Sehen uns dann hoffentlich vor Ort.
> Gruß Friedhelm




Wir fahren Tandem


----------



## Freddy41 (23. April 2008)

Hi Leute 
Ich hoffe doch das das Wetter in Sundern uns ein wenig Sonne hinzukommen lässt .Wir sehen uns dann ja hoffentlich alle am Start.
@ Ingo
Wie sieht es bei dir aus???? Alles klar mit deinem Hinterteil oder hasst du noch ein wenig Schmerzen. 
Bis Samstag dann Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (23. April 2008)

@ friedhelm 
dem arsch vom arsch gehts gut genug zum radfahren das muss reichen ! 
gruß ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (23. April 2008)

@Ingo
Toll dann sehen wir uns ja auf jedenfall am Samstag 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (23. April 2008)

Jep , 
ab neun in der schlange der nummernausgabe ! 

gruß ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (24. April 2008)

Ich bin wohl etwas früher da,fahre dann mit dem Auto zum Zielparkplatz und von da fahre ich dann mit dem Mtb wieder zum Startplatz 
Die Nennen das da Wohl warm fahren über 10km 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Mai 2008)

@ Patrick
Hi Patrick,wann können wir denn die Trikothosen mal zur Anprobe bekommen????????
Wie war eigentlich dein 24 Stundenrennen in Mainz,war es auch so Anspruchsvoll wie beim Rad-am-ring oder war es Streckenmäßig leichter.
Sag einfach mal Bescheid.
Wir sehen uns dann ja am Sonntag beim Schinderhannes 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2008)

@Nürburgring-Team

Was schön, gestern mal (fast) alle Starter und Betreuer  vom RaR zusammen zu haben und zu klönen. Freue mich richtig auf 24h RaR  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Mai 2008)

@ Team Watzup-Oberhausen
Fand es auch nicht schlecht das wir uns mal ein wenig Unterhalten konnten 
Aber irgendwann müssen wir uns mal richtig zusammen setzen und das ganze um das 24 Stundenrennen bei einem gemütlichen Abend gemeinsam zu besprechen.
Es gibt da bestimmt noch einige Punkte die geklärt werden sollten 
Macht euch also mal Gedanken wann dieser Termin stattfinden könnte 
Könnten dieses ja vielleicht mal nach einer gemeinsamen Tour auf der Glessener-Höhe beim anschließenden Grillen in meinem Garten besprechen 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (20. Mai 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Könnten dieses ja vielleicht mal nach einer gemeinsamen Tour auf der Glessener-Höhe beim anschließenden Grillen in meinem Garten besprechen




  ​


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Team Watzup-Oberhausen
> Fand es auch nicht schlecht das wir uns mal ein wenig Unterhalten konnten
> Aber irgendwann müssen wir uns mal richtig zusammen setzen und das ganze um das 24 Stundenrennen bei einem gemütlichen Abend gemeinsam zu besprechen.
> Es gibt da bestimmt noch einige Punkte die geklärt werden sollten
> ...



 

- 13./14./15. Juni (Achtung Freitag der 13.)
- 27./28./29. Juni
- 4./5./6. Juli
- 25./26./27. Juli
- 1./2./3. August

Und Ihr?


----------



## Solanum (26. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> - 13./14./15. Juni (Achtung Freitag der 13.)
> - 27./28./29. Juni
> - 4./5./6. Juli
> - 25./26./27. Juli
> ...



da kann ich auch immer! 

Solanum


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Mai 2008)

An mir solls auch nicht liegen,also warten wir noch auf den Rest des Teams zwecks Tour und gemeinsamen Grillen. 
Wäre nicht schlecht wenn sich Patricks zweite Hälfte dazu gesellen würde und meiner Frau etwas unter die Arme greifen könnte,wegen des Grillen und so 
Warte nur noch auf die Antwort des Rest des Teams,zwecks Terminabsprache.
@ Micha
Was hast du denn gegen Freitag den 13ten,du bist doch wohl nicht Abergläubig 
Aber keine Bange,das ist eh besser an einem Samstag 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (27. Mai 2008)

Ola, 
ich richte mich nach dem rest wegen termin.
Sag einer ein datum dann seh ich zu das ich komm.
gruß


----------



## Delgado (27. Mai 2008)

Dann ist's ja jetzt einfach  

*Patrick, Du legst den Termin fest!*  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. Mai 2008)

@Patrick

..... aber doch nicht am 3.8. da müsst Ihr alle zum MTB-Rennen (Mara) nach Marienheide kommen  

Ist mir erst kürzlich zugespielt worden der Termin  

30/60 km Strecke. Weitere Infos folgen ......

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Mai 2008)

Also Patrick
Alles liegt nun bei dir 
Am besten wäre ein Samstag,dann wäre der Sonntag noch zum Ausspannen.
Wenn der Termin steht,wäre es gut wenn deine Holde meiner am Grilltag etwas zur Hand gehen könnte.
Vielleicht lässt sich so etwas ja einrichten,sag einfach mal Bescheid.

@ Micha
Wo ist denn die Marienheide????
Und was ist das für ein Rennen,Wieviel km,Hm und Trails,ich hoffe doch das es einige werden 

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (28. Mai 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Also Patrick
> Alles liegt nun bei dir
> Am besten wäre ein Samstag,dann wäre der Sonntag noch zum Ausspannen.
> Wenn der Termin steht,wäre es gut wenn deine Holde meiner am Grilltag etwas zur Hand gehen könnte.
> ...




@Friedhelm, 

Der Ort heißt Marienheide (PLZ 51709).

Ab Anfang Juni gibt es Informationen unter www.strandhaus-muellenbach.de

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Mai 2008)

@ Micha
Danke für die Auskunft,werde dann ab Juni die Marienheide im Auge behalten 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo ,
zu den Terminen !!
Also ich Kann am : 25/26/27.07


Aber wie schaut es den bei euch mit 21/22.06 aus ??? 

Gruß Patrick 
-------------------------------------------------
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Juni 2008)

Also es sieht so aus ,das wir es am 26.07.08 machen könnten.
Wäre ein Samstag und somit genial fürs fahren und für alles weitere 
Wir sollten diesen Termin fest einplanen,dami nicht irgendein Rennen dazwischen kommt 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2008)

Ja, 26.07.  



@Patrick, am 20.6. bis zum 22.6. machen wir den Rothaarsteig unsicher.
3 Tagestour mit 320 km/6000 HM. 

Evtl. was für Dich?

Guckst Du LMB!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Specialisiert (2. Juni 2008)

Ich trau mich eigentlich gar nicht das zu schreiben  
aber ich hab mir gerad ein Veto meiner Frau eingefangen .

Was hasse ich Familienfeiern :kotz: 

Wenn der Termin so stehen bleibt werd ich zaubern müssen .

Gruss von dem der sich gerade selbst ankotzt


----------



## Delgado (3. Juni 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Ich trau mich eigentlich gar nicht das zu schreiben
> aber ich hab mir gerad ein Veto meiner Frau eingefangen .



Rothaarsteig oder 26.07.2008?


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Juni 2008)

Den 26.07.08 sollten wir schon so stehen lassen,sonst wird das ganze zu eng. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (3. Juni 2008)

ENTWARNUNG

Ich hab mich um nen Tach vertan.

Alles wieder gut  

Gruss Ingo


----------



## Delgado (4. Juni 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> ENTWARNUNG
> 
> Ich hab mich um nen Tach vertan.
> 
> ...




..... und ich hatte mir gerade schon Strategien überlegt Deine Frau umzustimmen .....


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Juni 2008)

So fehlt nur noch das OK von Patrick dann steht der Termin.
Treffpunkt ist dann bei mir zu Hause,von da fahren wir dann eine
kleine Tour durch unsere Gefielde.Aber es werden trotzdem einige
KM und HM zusammenkommen ,damit sich das Grillen danach auch lohnt .
Den genauen Treffpunkt bekommt ihr dann per PN.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (6. Juni 2008)

@Friedhelm,

klingt super  

Ingo, Iris und ich werden uns ab morgen 14:00 Uhr schon mal mit den 24h-Gepflogenheiten vertraut machen  

Ingo im 5er Team, ich Einzel und Iris schiebt mich immer die 120HM pro Runde hoch   

Gruß & schönes WE

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo Micha
Schön das ihr schon auf die 24Stunden trainiert,dann kann ich es ja ruhiger angehen lassen 
Richte dann das ganze Rennen am Ring auf euch aus ,und wehe wir kommen nicht aufs Treppchen 
Muß jetzt noch wissen was ihr so bei einer Anstrengen,oder eher doch mörderichen Tour hier bei uns auf der Glessener Höhe so zum Grillen verlangt und wie es mit den Getränken so aussehen muß.Ich denke aber das ich für Micha extra Fettarme Milch kaufen muß und der Rest trinkt dann gemütlich das Weizen 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Juni 2008)

Noch ein Nachtrag zum Grillen.
Wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht wenn jeder ein Stückchen Fleisch mitbringen könnte .
Die Getränke und den Rest zum Grillen besorge ich dann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Solanum (9. Juni 2008)

Hi Freddy,

Klar bringen wir was für auf den Grill mit! Ich kann auch noch Kräuterbutter und/oder Zazikki machen , wenn ihr wollt!

Liebe Grüße,

S lanum


----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2008)

@Griller,

ich trinke alkoholfreies Weizen  

Klar bringen wir Fleisch mit  

Lob übrigens an Ingo, der ein tolles 24h Debüt gegeben hat  

Haben doch er und Björn von der DIMB das ganze 5er Team vor dem Totalabsturz gerettet, da sie zu zweit das Rennen weiter gefahren sind.

Die Anderen haben das Rennen Nachts, wegen unfahrbarer Streckenbedingungen beendet.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juni 2008)

@ Alle
Freut mich das ihr so Großzügig seid,was das Grillen angeht Vor allem das Angebot mit der Kräuterbutter lässt sich nur schwer abschlagen,(hoffe du hast genug dabei Iris )
Werde für Micha dann eine extra Kiste Alkoholfreies Weizen besorgen.
Und der Rest trinkt dann das was noch übrig bleibt 
Wann fahrt ihr mal wieder eine Tour in Burscheid 
Wäre dann gerne wieder dabei wenn es an einem Samstag Nachmittag ist.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Wann fahrt ihr mal wieder eine Tour in Burscheid
> Wäre dann gerne wieder dabei wenn es an einem Samstag Nachmittag ist.
> Bis dahin Friedhelm




Wie wäre es mit dem 28.06.2008?


Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Juni 2008)

Hi Micha
28.06.08 wäre für mich OK 
Könnte dann aber frühestens um 13.30Uhr,wenn euch das nicht zu Spät ist
bin ich zu allem bereit 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (11. Juni 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Micha
> 28.06.08 wäre für mich OK
> Könnte dann aber frühestens um 13.30Uhr,wenn euch das nicht zu Spät ist
> bin ich zu allem bereit
> Gruß Friedhelm




Dann machen wir 14:00 Uhr doch direkt fest  

Bringst Du Patrick mit? Ich hab Dich und Ingo schomma eingetragen 

Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2385


Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Juni 2008)

Hi Micha 
Ob Patrick mitkommt kann ich nicht sagen,er ist noch im Urlaub und fährt danach sicherlich wieder jedes Wochenende ein Rennen.
Aber ich bin auf jedenfall dabei 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juni 2008)

@ Patrick
Hi Patrick,wenn am 26.07.08 die Tour mit dem Anschließenden Grillen stattfindet,wäre das doch der Ideale Zeitpunkt die Teamtrikots zu Präsentieren und zu testen
Wenn du sie bis da hast sag einfach Bescheid.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (21. Juni 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Patrick
> Hi Patrick,wenn am 26.07.08 die Tour mit dem Anschließenden Grillen stattfindet,wäre das doch der Ideale Zeitpunkt die Teamtrikots zu Präsentieren und zu testen
> Wenn du sie bis da hast sag einfach Bescheid.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo so bin wieder im Land ,
das können wir machen habe alles da !!
Gruß Patrick

______________________________________________________
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (23. Juni 2008)

@ Patrick
Wie sieht es am Samstag mit der Tour von Micha in Burscheid aus.
Hast du keine Lust mitzufahren oder steht bei dir ein Rennen auf dem Programm
Sag einfach mal Bescheid.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (23. Juni 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Patrick
> Wie sieht es am Samstag mit der Tour von Micha in Burscheid aus.
> Hast du keine Lust mitzufahren oder steht bei dir ein Rennen auf dem Programm
> Sag einfach mal Bescheid.
> Gruß Friedhelm




 Das *ist* ein Rennen! ...


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das *ist* ein Rennen! ...



Stimmt,habe ich ganz vergessen


----------



## Solanum (24. Juni 2008)

hmmmmmmmm.... ich glaub ich kann Samstag nicht ....

Slanum


----------



## Solanum (27. Juni 2008)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hallo so bin wieder im Land...



vermisse noch Deinen Eintrag zur Tour am Morgen...

CU tomorrow,

Slanum


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Juni 2008)

Hi Iris
Habe mit Patrick telefoniert und leider eine Absage für morgen bekommen.
Da Patrick zu einem Geburtstag eingeladen ist.
Eigentlich Schade,aber bei der Tour hier auf der Glessener-Höhe ist er mit Sicherheit dabei
Bis morgen dann Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Juni 2008)

@ Micha
Wenn das morgen ein Rennen ist,wie hoch ist dann die Siegprämie
Muß ich ja wissen wenn ich den Europameister Besiege
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (27. Juni 2008)

Als Belohnung lässt er dir am 26.07. vielleicht ein Weizen aus deinem Kasten übrig !



Und du könntest damit an dieser Stelle angeben. Das wäre quasi unbezahlbar  

Bis morgen


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Juli 2008)

@ Tem Watzup-Oberhausen
Also die Tour am 26.07.08 startet dann bei mir um 12.00Uhr.
Wäre nicht schlecht wenn ihr dann etwas früher hier sein könntet,so 
um 11.45Uhr.
Hoffe der Anfahrtsweg lässt sich bei euch öffnen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Tem Watzup-Oberhausen
> Also die Tour am 26.07.08 startet dann bei mir um 12.00Uhr.
> Wäre nicht schlecht wenn ihr dan etwas früher hier sein könntet,so
> um 11.45Uhr.
> ...




Der Weg ist quasi offen 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo ,
so hier mal ein Foto von unserem RaR Outfit !!!




Gruß Patrick

---------------------------------------------
www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2008)

Sieht super aus


----------



## Specialisiert (4. Juli 2008)

Uii 

Das ist ja mal schick


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Juli 2008)

Sieht ja richtig Nobel aus.
Hast du für Solanum auch eins
Ist ja Quasi Betreuerin
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Juli 2008)

@ Team Watzup-Oberhausen
Falls das Wetter am Samstag nicht mitspielt oder meine eingebauten Fallen den ein oder anderen etwas Unsauber aussehen lässt,könnt ihr zur Not bei mir Duschen.Hab draußen extra einen Teich angebaut.Müssen ja nicht schon zur Anprobe die neuen Trikots versauen
Das mit dem Grillen findet auf jedenfall bei jedem Wetter statt,bin es gewohnt bei Regen zu Grillen,wohne schließlich in Deutschland
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (16. Juli 2008)

Ist auch besser mit dem Teich.
Wenn ich an die Duschkabinen beim Herthaseerennen denke


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Juli 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Ist auch besser mit dem Teich.
> Wenn ich an die Duschkabinen beim Herthaseerennen denke



Der Teich ist extra für dich Reserviert,habe gerade noch einige Piranhas eingesetzt
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (17. Juli 2008)

Uii das ist ja super.
Frische Fische für auffen Grill.

Du denkst aber auch wirklich an alles .   

Gruss Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Juli 2008)

Tja Ingo für dich ist dann ja bestens gesorgt,aber wer denkt an mich
Ich will doch nur eins.
Ich will endlich Soooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr
Bis Samstag dann .
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (19. Juli 2008)

So Leute
Habe die Faxen dicke
Hab eben höchst persönlich bei Petrus angerufen und für Samstag 30 Grad
bestellt
Also freut euch auf die Tour und das Anschließende Ausklingen bei mir
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Solanum (21. Juli 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Leute
> Habe die Faxen dicke
> Hab eben höchst persönlich bei Petrus angerufen und für Samstag 30 Grad
> bestellt
> ...




sehr gut Friedhelm!! das hast Du gut gemacht!

wir sind zurück aus der Schweiz... ich hab nun ein Rennrad! ist mir dort quasi zugelaufen

bis Samstag!

PS: frische Kräuterbutter mit Knofi  ist noch aktuell oder?


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juli 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> sehr gut Friedhelm!! das hast Du gut gemacht!
> 
> wir sind zurück aus der Schweiz... ich hab nun ein Rennrad! ist mir dort quasi zugelaufen
> 
> ...



Hi Iris
Das mit dem Rennrad bringt dir hier bei uns aber nicht viel,ich würde mit dem Fully kommen
Und das mit der Kräuterbutter ist aber extrem wichtig,sonst fehlt doch das wichtigste beim Grillen.
Bis Samstag dann


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Juli 2008)

@ Mitfahrer am Samstag
Was machen wir denn wenn die Wettervorhersage recht behält und es wie aus Eimern schüttet.
Fahren wir dann im warmen Regen durch die Schlammwüste und Grillen danach,oder belassen wir es dann nur beim Grillen.
Bis Samstag dann


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Juli 2008)

So Leute 
Die Tour gestern bestritten dann bei herrlichstem Wetter(vielleicht war es auch schon zu schwül)folgende Fahrer.
Iris,Ingo,Patrick,Harald,Klaus und Freddy.
Los ging es von der Aachenerstraße rüber zu den Quarzwerken (wo ich erstaunt war wie viele von den Trails schon nicht mehr existierten) dort jede noch so fiese Steigung und natürlich auch wieder jede Abfahrt genommen.Anschließend führte uns der Weg nach Dansweiler wo ich wiederum jede Steigung mit einbezogen habe (um die angestrebten 800Hm zu bekommen).Danach hoch zum Kreuz,die Abfahrten am Türmchen und neben dem Pferdeweg genommen,dann direkt hoch nach Ichendorf,einmal um die Pferderennbahn herum,zwischenstopp bei mir zu Hause um den Getränke Vorrat wieder aufzufüllen und weiter die Fahrt.
Dann ging es wieder hoch zum Kreuz und die letzten Singletrails Richtung Treffpunkt genommen.
Die Tourdaten kommen dann von Ingo.
Der Guide war so schlau und hat den Startknopf am Garmin vergessen zu starten.
PS.ja und ich weiß,der Guide hat sich abgeledert
Hoffe euch hat die Tour so gut gefallen wie mir.
Micha ich glaube du hast echt etwas verpasst
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Solanum (28. Juli 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Leute
> Die Tour gestern bestritten dann bei herrlichstem Wetter(vielleicht war es auch schon zu schwül)folgende Fahrer.
> Iris,Ingo,Patrick,Harald,Klaus und Freddy.
> Los ging es von der Aachenerstraße rüber zu den Quarzwerken (wo ich erstaunt war wie viele von den Trails schon nicht mehr existierten) dort jede noch so fiese Steigung und natürlich auch wieder jede Abfahrt genommen.Anschließend führte uns der Weg nach Dansweiler wo ich wiederum jede Steigung mit einbezogen habe (um die angestrebten 800Hm zu bekommen).Danach hoch zum Kreuz,die Abfahrten am Türmchen und neben dem Pferdeweg genommen,dann direkt hoch nach Ichendorf,einmal um die Pferderennbahn herum,zwischenstopp bei mir zu Hause um den Getränke Vorrat wieder aufzufüllen und weiter die Fahrt.
> ...




ja!! da hat der Micha was verpasst!!!! war echt schön bei euch!! sehr schöne Tour! cooles Grillen mit erfrischender Dusche....und nen Höschen ist auch noch bei rausgesprungen! (danke)

also eure Gegend hat schon was! hätte nie gedacht, dass 800hm so anstrengend sein können.... ist etwas ganz anderes immer diese fiese Rampen im Gegensatz zu den langen aber mäßigen Anstiegen wie ich sie sonst eher kenne.... und sollte es doch mal zufällig nicht bergauf gehen habt ihr durchs Tempo schon dafür gesorgt dass es keinem langweilig wurde

vielen Dank und bis Bald, 
Slanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (31. Juli 2008)

So Leute
Habe heute die Tourdaten von Ingo bekommen
Waren dann auch 73,88km bei doch schon sehr angenehmen 880Hm
Bis zur nächsten Tour
Gruß Friedhelm.
PS: Ist Micha eigentlich immer noch im verlängerten Urlaub


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Juli 2008)

@ Team Watzup-Oberhausen
Wir haben den Platz E3 zugeordnet bekommen,ist leider nicht der den ich mir erhofft hätte,aber immer noch groß genug.
Dann gibt es pro Team nur 2 Passierscheine,das heißt wir werden wieder mit 2 Autos zu den Plätzen fahren und einer fährt dann die Passierscheine zu den nächsten Fahrzeugen,so kommen wir dann nach und nach alle zum Platz.
Falls wir dann die Autos nicht alle dort unterbekommen fahren wir die leeren Autos wieder raus.Also hoffe ich doch das wir alle schon Freitag Anreisen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## #easy# (1. August 2008)

moin moin,
wir (2er Team) sind diesesmal an der Start/Ziel C... untergebracht da soll es kein Strom anschluss geben. Stimmt das? Man muß doch jedem Team die möglichkeit geben einen Anschluss zu nutzen oder?
easy


----------



## Freddy41 (1. August 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> moin moin,
> wir (2er Team) sind diesesmal an der Start/Ziel C... untergebracht da soll es kein Strom anschluss geben. Stimmt das? Man muß doch jedem Team die möglichkeit geben einen Anschluss zu nutzen oder?
> easy



Tja im Vorjahr gab es auf den C-Plätzen wirklich keinen Strom.
Wie es dieses Jahr ist weiß ich leider nicht,aber ich vermute das es mit dem Strom leider wieder nichts gibt.
Frag einfach mal beim Organisator nach.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (4. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> PS: Ist Micha eigentlich immer noch im verlängerten Urlaub



Ja , bis gerade.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Specialisiert (5. August 2008)

@friedhelm

brauchen wir auch soviel Kabel 


Stromanschlüsse: Besondere Stecker; Kabellängen

Wie letztes Jahr, erfolgt der Zugang zum Stromnetz am Nürburgring
weitgehend über Schukostecker. Bitte daran denken, dass Sie zirka 50
Meter Verlängerungskabel und ggf. einen Mehrfachstecker benötigen
(für alle Fälle "wasserdicht"). Lediglich die Parzellen in Zone H
(Hubschrauber-Landeplatz) benötigen einen Euro-Stecker. Adapter
gibt's in jedem Campingladen.


Gruss Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (5. August 2008)

@ Ingo
Kann schon sein.
Ist aber kein Problem,wofür gibt es die sogenannten Kabeltrommeln
Also ich kann davon schon mal zwei mitbringen
@ Micha
Wer hat solange Urlaub
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (6. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Micha
> Wer hat solange Urlaub
> Gruß Friedhelm



Wer hart arbeitet .... 

Ich fahre übrigens heute die watzup Sachen spazieren 
Die machen ganz schön schnell 

Nur an die Passform muss ich mich an einigen Stellen noch gewöhnen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (8. August 2008)

RaR Info:

_"Alle Rad-Rennen: Kleine Änderungen am Start-Zeitplan

Wir haben Ablauf und Zeitplanung für das Startprocedere am
Samstagmittag leicht verändert. Die Startaufstellung für das 70 km-
und 140 km-Rennen findet wie geplant um 12:45 Uhr statt. Zu diesem
Zeitpunkt werden auch schon Startblöcke für die Teilnehmer des
24h-Radrennens und für die des 24h-MTB-Rennens aufgebaut sein. Die
Starts werden in folgender Reihenfolge ablaufen: 70 km Startblock 1
(A), 70 km Startblock 2 (B), 140 km Startblock 1 (C), 140 km
Startblock 2 (D), 24 h-Rad Startblock E+F, 24h-MTB Starblock G. Den
veränderten Zeitplan und eine Skizze stellen wir diese Woche noch ins
Internet.

Jedermann-Rennen: Startblockeinteilung

Für die jeweils ersten Startblöcke (A und C â siehe oben) sind
laut Reglement des German Cycling Cups die ersten 100 Männer und 100
Frauen aus der T-Mobile Cycling Tour-Wertung 2007 qualifiziert. Zudem
die ersten 50 des jeweiligen Rennens (70 oder 140 km) bei Rad am Ring
2007. Das leitet sich aus dem Regelement von Rad am Ring 2008 ab. In
Ergänzung hierzu haben wir uns entschlossen, die ersten 20 der
laufenden GCC-Wertung für die Startblöcke 1 (A oder C) zu
nominieren. Wir bitten um Verständnis, dass wir keine weiteren
Sonderwünsche bezüglich Startblock-Einteilung berücksichtigen
können.

Jedermann-Rennen: Startblockeinteilung 2

Wir werden am Mittwoch, 6. August 2008 die Steuerdatei für den
Startnummerndruck erstellen. Hierfür ist eine abgeschlossene
Startblockeinteilung notwendig. Athleten, die sich danach bei Rad am
Ring anmelden, können selbst bei entsprechender Qualifikation (siehe
oben) nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

24h-Rennen: Radio mitbringen!

Wie in den letzten Jahren geht auch 2008 das âRing-Radioâ von
RPR 1 wieder auf Sendung. Am Samstag und Sonntag senden wir die
komplette Streckenreportage plus den Musik-Mix von Radio RPR 1 über
UKW Frequenz 87,7 MHz. 

Rad&Run-Moderator Stefan Schwenke und die RPR 1-Moderatoren Dirk
Köster, Mike Furhmann und Olli Günter werden wieder ein 24h-Programm
auf die Beine stellen, das in der Nacht zwischen 22 und 6 Uhr
ausschließlich über Radio zu empfangen ist. 

24h Rennen: Ergebnisse über WLAN

Wie im letzten Jahr können sich alle Teilnehmer des 24h-Radrennens
und des 24h-MTB-Rennens mittels WLAN in den Zeitnahmeserver einloggen
und aktuelle Ergebnisse abrufen. Das Netzwerk heißt âradundrunâ
und kann ohne Passwort genutzt werden. Eine externe Internetverbindung
ist dadurch nicht möglich. Bitte auch die Einlog-Zeiten so kurz wie
möglich halten, damit die Kapazitäten nicht überlasten. 

Stromanschlüsse: Besondere Stecker; Kabellängen

Wie letztes Jahr, erfolgt der Zugang zum Stromnetz am Nürburgring
weitgehend über Schukostecker. Bitte daran denken, dass Sie zirka 50
Meter Verlängerungskabel und ggf. einen Mehrfachstecker benötigen
(für alle Fälle "wasserdicht"). Lediglich die Parzellen in Zone H
(Hubschrauber-Landeplatz) benötigen einen Euro-Stecker. Adapter
gibt's in jedem Campingladen."_


----------



## crank-jay (8. August 2008)

Wer kann mir sagen, was Schuko-Stecker sind       
Ich bin halt Biker und kein Elektriker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. August 2008)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Wer kann mir sagen, was Schuko-Stecker sind
> Ich bin halt Biker und kein Elektriker




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schuko


Edit:

Schöne Bilder vom letzten Jahr hast Du da im Album.
Ich hoffe wir haben wieder so ein Wetter 

Wie wart Ihr platziert im 4er?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## crank-jay (8. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schuko
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Wikipedia, hätte ich ja auch drauf kommen können. Danke! Aber wie gesagt: Biker und kein...

Letztes Jahr waren wir 7ter von 34. 

Also, Luft nach oben ist immer


----------



## Delgado (8. August 2008)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr waren wir 7ter von 34.
> 
> Also, Luft nach oben ist immer



Freddies 2007er Team war 4ter; Luft nach oben ..... 


Man sieht sich


----------



## crank-jay (8. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Freddies 2007er Team war 4ter; Luft nach oben .....
> 
> 
> Man sieht sich



Ihr wart TeamJoisten-Bergheim?

Okay, ihr hattet 64, wir 63 Runden. Das dürfte zu machen sein 

Dann sehen wir uns ja....


----------



## Delgado (8. August 2008)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Ihr wart TeamJoisten-Bergheim?
> 
> Okay, ihr hattet 64, wir 63 Runden. Das dürfte zu machen sein
> 
> Dann sehen wir uns ja....



Ja, und dieses Jahr Team Watzup Oberhausen.

Daran zu erkennen:


----------



## Freddy41 (8. August 2008)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Ihr wart TeamJoisten-Bergheim?
> 
> Okay, ihr hattet 64, wir 63 Runden. Das dürfte zu machen sein
> 
> Dann sehen wir uns ja....



Wir hätten aber gut noch eine Runde fahren können
Haben uns aber schon für diese Jahr geschont
Diese Jahr möchten wir dann dritter werden,ihr könnt euch dann ja auf den vierten Platz verbessern
Gruß Friedhelm
PS:
Und viel Spass und hoffentlich besseres Wetter wünsche ich uns allen beim RAR im Jahr 2008


----------



## crank-jay (8. August 2008)

wir hätten ja auch noch einige runden fahren können, leider war aber die zeit rum


----------



## Freddy41 (9. August 2008)

@ Micha
Wann kommst du zum Nürburgring????????????????????????????????????????
Da wir alle am Freitag Anreisen werden,fehlr nur noch dein Ankunftsdatum
Hoffe aber das wir uns gemeinsam am Freitag zum Aufbau treffen
Gib bitte Bescheid.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (11. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Micha
> Wann kommst du zum Nürburgring????????????????????????????????????????
> Da wir alle am Freitag Anreisen werden,fehlr nur noch dein Ankunftsdatum
> Hoffe aber das wir uns gemeinsam am Freitag zum Aufbau treffen
> ...



Komme natürlich auch schon Freitag.
Bringe ein kleines Zelt und eine Liege mit .... und was man sonst noch so braucht.

Treffpunkt und Anfahrt können wir ja kurz vorher klären.
Evtl. machen wir Freitag noch eine Streckenbesichtigung und einen Strategieplan und begießen alles mit viel Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (11. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Komme natürlich auch schon Freitag.
> Bringe ein kleines Zelt und eine Liege mit .... und was man sonst noch so braucht.
> 
> Treffpunkt und Anfahrt können wir ja kurz vorher klären.
> Evtl. machen wir Freitag noch eine Streckenbesichtigung und einen Strategieplan und begießen alles mit viel Bier



Hi Micha
Begießen geht nur mit Erdinger Alkoholfrei
Und das mit der Streckenbesichtigung machen wir dann am Samstag um 6.30 Uhr.
Oder ist dir das zu früh
Und dann fehlt dir ja noch das Training auf der Glessener-Höhe,ob das gut geht
Bis Freitag dann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (12. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Und dann fehlt dir ja noch das Training auf der Glessener-Höhe,ob das gut geht



Da bleibt uns ja noch das kommende WE für.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (12. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Da bleibt uns ja noch das kommende WE für.
> 
> Gruß
> Micha



Kommendes WE bin ich in Grevenbroich mit carboni2 und Sören unterwegs,soll eine Hammerharte Strecke sein
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (18. August 2008)

@ Team Watzup-Oberhausen
Also ich werde am Freitag um ca.18.00 Uhr am Nürburgring eintreffen.
Werde dann schon mal nachschauen wo es die Passierscheine gibt.
Alles andere machen wir dann vor Ort,hoffe ja das jeder sein Handy mitbringt.Hat einer von euch einen Kühlschrank dabei????
Kabeltrommel habe ich eine dabei und Baustrahler gibt es auch einen

@ Ingo
Bringe selbstredend den Trittfrequenzmesser mit

Bis Freitag dann
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (18. August 2008)

Wiedersehen auf der IFMA:

"_Rad am Ring und die IFMA haben für 2008 eine Kooperation vereinbart. Im Zuge derer erhalten alle Rad-Teilnehmer gegen Vorlage Ihrer Rad am Ring-Startnummer bei der IFMA am 20. und 21. September 2008 freien Eintritt. Die Startnummern enthalten das IFMA-Logo, was als Legitimation gilt. 

Also: auf keinen Fall das gute Stück, ob halbzerfetzt oder nur verschwitzt, weg werfen. Dieses Jahr lockt nicht nur die IFMA mit dem Angebot einer Weltmesse (alle Infos hierzu unter http://ifma.de.koelnmesse.info) zu einem Besuch in Köln, sondern auch wir als Veranstalter von Rad am Ring wollen Sie an den Rhein locken. Wir werden mit einem Stand vertreten sein und dort, nach gebührendem Erholungsabstand, das Rennen nachfeiern. Weitere Infos folgen per Newsletter und hier unter News._ 

Quelle: Homepage RaR


----------



## Freddy41 (19. August 2008)

@ Micha
Du siehst auch alles
Tja dann auf zur IFMA
Frage ans Team,hat irgendwer eine Anmeldebestätigung vom RAR bekommen.
Wenn ja dann bitte sagt Bescheid.
Bis Freitag
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Micha
> Frage ans Team,hat irgendwer eine Anmeldebestätigung vom RAR bekommen.
> Wenn ja dann bitte sagt Bescheid.
> Bis Freitag
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hi Friedhelm.

ja, sowas:

_Formular   : Anmeldung zu Rad am Ring - Run am Ring 2008 An         : [email protected]ail      : [email protected]me       : HeiderVorname    : MichaelStrasse    : XXXXXXX Straße Nr         : XPLZ        : 51xxxOrt        : ReichshofNewsletter : 1Rennen     : 24h MTB 4er-Team Nickname   : DelgadoBetrag     : 0,-Identnummer: 02060352213Bemerkung  :Ihre Anmeldung ist bei uns eingegangen. Mit Ihrem Nickname und Passwort können Sie sich zu weiteren Rennen der Serie unter: https://service.acceptus.de/rennen/login.php anmelden. Dort können Sie auch Informationen zu Ihrer Anmeldung abrufen und Ihre persönlichen Daten einsehen und ändern. Vielen Dank. Ident-Team : 2X6X628Teamname   : Team Watzup-OberhausenFormular bereitgestellt von: acceptus webservice 04.02.2008 16:14:25_

Evtl. besser ausdrucken und mitbringen?

Außerdem stehen wir alle in der Starterliste. 
Die Bereuer sind angemeldet?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Specialisiert (19. August 2008)

Die Bereuer sind angemeldet?


@friedhelm:

sowas hab ich auch gekriegt!


----------



## Freddy41 (20. August 2008)

Ja bringt alles mit was ihr habt.
Wer weiß schon ob wir es brauchen
Was machen wir Freitag nach dem Aufbau,Grillen oder Nudelparty.
Wenn Grillen,wer bringt den Grill mit.


----------



## Delgado (20. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Ja bringt alles mit was ihr habt.
> Wer weiß schon ob wir es brauchen
> Was machen wir Freitag nach dem Aufbau,Grillen oder Nudelparty.
> Wenn Grillen,wer bringt den Grill mit.



Bin für Grillen 

.... und Nudeln 

Bitte Regensachen nicht vergessen (hätte ich am Herthasee dringend gebraucht).


----------



## Solanum (20. August 2008)

Hi 
ich mach nen großen Nudelsalat mit Thunfisch oder Fleischwurst??
Slanum


----------



## Delgado (20. August 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hi
> ich mach nen großen Nudelsalat mit Thunfisch oder Fleischwurst??
> Slanum



Halb so/halb anders


----------



## Freddy41 (20. August 2008)

Also ich bin auch für halb so und halb anders
Aber es stellt sich mir immer noch die Frage wer den Grill mitbringt,da mein Auto leider zu klein für meinen Schwenkgrill ist.
Los Freiwillige vor
Bis dann


----------



## Delgado (21. August 2008)

Angesichts der Wetteraussichten überlegen wir gerade doch erst Samstag anzureisen.

Bei Schauer, Gewitter und kalt ziehe ich so ein Daunenbettchen dem Asphalt eher vor


----------



## Delgado (21. August 2008)

@Freddy, kannst Du uns nochmal kurz sagen, ...

- welchen Eingang wir reinmüssen?
- wo wir unseren Platz auf dem Gelände haben?
- wann wir am Sa. spätestens da sein müssten?

Handy No. von Dir hab ich gespeichert 

Gruß

Micha


PS: Wetter soll ja ab Sa. ganz gut sein ...

http://de.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0007130


----------



## Specialisiert (21. August 2008)

Spassbremse ! 
da ist doch bestimmt ein riesen chaos am samstag morgen ! 
platz war in der mercedes- arena wenn mich nicht alles täuscht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (21. August 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Spassbremse !
> da ist doch bestimmt ein riesen chaos am samstag morgen !
> platz war in der mercedes- arena wenn mich nicht alles täuscht .





Delgado schrieb:


> ... *überlegen wir gerade *doch erst Samstag anzureisen.



Wir überlegen zwar immer noch .......... 

Aber Ingo bringt seinen Grill mit und ich evtl. ...... unter Umständen, ..... bei schönem Wetter mit Azorenhoch und deutlich über 30°C ..... die Grillkohle 


PS: Ingo, und wehe Dir es regnet!!!


----------



## Solanum (21. August 2008)

Ja, ja..... also ich mache für FREITAG den Nudelsalat....gehe mal einfach davon aus, dass wir mit Galgenhumor im tiefsten Gewitterregen einen schönen Abend verbrigen werden

Ich pack dann noch die Peitsche ein....für Sa und So verstehtsich!!

Solanum


----------



## Freddy41 (21. August 2008)

Freitag ist Pflichttag
Und das mit dem Grillen im Regen haben wir doch schon bei mir geübt,ist gar nicht so schwerund Spass hat es auch gemacht
Also ich bin am Freitag dann so um 17.30 Uhr vor FSZ 2 um die Passierscheine zu holen,alles andere machen wir dann vor Ort und da ja jeder ein Handy hat
werden wir uns da schon finden.
Dann bis morgen
Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (21. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Freitag ist Pflichttag
> Und das mit dem Grillen im Regen haben wir doch schon bei mir geübt,ist gar nicht so schwerund Spass hat es auch gemacht
> Also ich bin am Freitag dann so um 17.30 Uhr vor FSZ 2 um die Passierscheine zu holen,alles andere machen wir dann vor Ort und da ja jeder ein Handy hat
> werden wir uns da schon finden.
> ...



Hab heute Ruhetag und bin schon ganz kaufgeregt


----------



## Delgado (22. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Team Watzup-Oberhausen
> Wir haben den *Platz E3 *zugeordnet bekommen,ist leider nicht der den ich mir erhofft hätte,aber immer noch groß genug.
> Dann gibt es pro Team nur 2 Passierscheine,das heißt wir werden wieder mit 2 Autos zu den Plätzen fahren und einer fährt dann die Passierscheine zu den nächsten Fahrzeugen,so kommen wir dann nach und nach alle zum Platz.
> Falls wir dann die Autos nicht alle dort unterbekommen fahren wir die leeren Autos wieder raus.Also hoffe ich doch das wir alle schon Freitag Anreisen.
> Gruß Friedhelm




!


----------



## Freddy41 (22. August 2008)

Wollte Platz E31 ist noch größer
Aber Hauptsache einen E XXLPlatz


----------



## Freddy41 (22. August 2008)

Wieso zeigt heute keiner das MTB Finale live
Und dafür zahle ich GEZ Gebühren


----------



## andy-klein (22. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Wieso zeigt heute keiner das MTB Finale live
> Und dafür zahle ich GEZ Gebühren



Könnte daran liegen, daß es wegen des schlechten Wetters gestern auf morgen verschoben wurde.


----------



## Freddy41 (22. August 2008)

@ Team Watzup-Oberhausen.
Hoffe das alle Gesund sind und wir uns in bester Frische heute Abend am
Ring treffen.
Bis gleich dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (22. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Team Watzup-Oberhausen.
> Hoffe das alle Gesund sind und wir uns in bester Frische heute Abend am
> Ring treffen.
> Bis gleich dann



Bis gleich​


----------



## Vertexto (23. August 2008)

Hallo Team Watzup-Oberhausen,
ich wünsche euch alles gute für das 24 Std Rennen am Ring,
hoffe mal das es nicht zu nass und kalt wird in der langen Nacht.
vielleicht komme ich Sonntag mal rauf um euch anzufeuern.
Habe leider Nachtschicht sonst wäre ich auch schon heute am Ring.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (24. August 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich war gegen 12:30 am Ring und hab leider nur einen aus eurem Team gesehen an der auffahrt zur Nürburg.
Da ich Ihn nicht kannte wird es wohl pd1 gewesen sein.
Ich habe noch versucht euch im Fahrerlager zu finden aber ohne Plan war das sehr aussichtslos, schade.
Danach bin ich noch ne Runde auf der Nordschleife gefahren und hab in der Fuchsröhre laut meinem Tacho respektable 94.9 Km/h drauf bekommen und das mit 2,5er Schlappen!!!(mit Windschatten vom RR)
Bis demnächst mal
Gerd


----------



## crank-jay (24. August 2008)

Das war richtig klasse. Das Wetter hat zwar nicht so ganz mitgespielt, aber für den Monat Februar war es ja nicht zu kalt 

So jetzt wird erst einmal ein schönes Restaurant mit dem Team aufgesucht, und dann, wenn die Augen noch wach sind, das Netz nach der Ergebnisliste durchforstet.

Glückwunsch an alle und hoffentlich bis nächstes Jahr....


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2008)

Moin Team Watzup 

Hier schonmal in Siegerfoto von gestern:





Als größten Sieg sehe ich aber den über den inneren Schweinehund (oder waren es nicht doch mehrere), den gegen die Kälte (unterhalb der Nürburg 4°C), gegen Regen und Schlamm und den, gegen jede Art von Streit, Stress und Missstimmungen.

Alles war harmonisch und locker , was bestimmt nicht die Regel war und ein großer Verdienst der nichtracenden Watzupler (Harald, Andrea, Iris, Andi und Bernd) war.

Toller Erfolg also, tolles Ergebnis (gleiche Rundenzahl wie im Vorjahr aber unter erschwerten Bedingungen) und tolles Team


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2008)

Rundenprotokoll:









Fahrerlager:









Zieleinlauf letzte Runde:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (25. August 2008)

Hi Freddy,

um wieviel war denn die Rundenzeit langsamer als letztes Jahr? So rein wegen der äußeren Umstände 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hi Freddy,
> 
> um wieviel war denn die Rundenzeit langsamer als letztes Jahr? So rein wegen der äußeren Umstände
> 
> ...



...



Delgado schrieb:


> ....tolles Ergebnis (gleiche Rundenzahl wie im Vorjahr aber unter erschwerten Bedingungen) ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. August 2008)

das sagt ja nichts über seine persönlichen zeiten aus  wenn man dich im team hat erreicht man immer mehr runden als im vorjahr ohne dich


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


>


Die Harmonie ist aus deinem Gesicht zu erkennen ...


P.S. Herzlichen Glückwunsch natürlich!!!


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Die Harmonie ist aus deinem Gesicht zu erkennen ...
> 
> 
> P.S. Herzlichen Glückwunsch natürlich!!!




Hatte Freddy gerade den toten Frosch vom Arsch  gepflückt .


----------



## [email protected] (25. August 2008)

War echt ne schöne Veranstaltung! Sowohl von der Strecke, als auch von der Organisation. Nur die Sache mit den Preisgeldern hätte man vorher mal mit den Teams abklären können.

Gruß Jens vom STEPS Fitness II


----------



## crank-jay (25. August 2008)

Hallo,

kann jemand schon die Ergebnislisten öffnen? Ich komme nur bei der Gesamtübersicht Teams und Teilnehmer weiter. Die Einzelergebnisse für 4er Teams sind wohl noch nicht gefüllt.


----------



## crank-jay (25. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, und dieses Jahr Team Watzup Oberhausen.
> 
> Daran zu erkennen:



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu eurem 5ten Platz. Wir waren diesmal auch wieder eine Runde hinter euch. Sind aber mit den 63 Runden bei den Bedingungen super zufrieden und hatten leider auch etwas Pannenpech (Soll aber nicht als Ausrede dienen!!!).


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2008)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu eurem 5ten Platz. Wir waren diesmal auch wieder eine Runde hinter euch. Sind aber mit den 63 Runden bei den Bedingungen super zufrieden und hatten leider auch etwas Pannenpech (Soll aber nicht als Ausrede dienen!!!).



Ebenfalls Glückwunsch 

Wir hatten auch Pannenpech. Siehe obiges Rundenprotokoll zwischen Runde 33 und 35.

Da aber alle super reagiert hatten war der reine Zeitverlust ca. nur 5 Minuten.

Ihr wart uns zeitweise so dicht im Nacken, dass wir noch mal etwas in die Trickkiste greifen mussten ..... 

Dank online Ergebnisdienst weiß man ja immer schön wo man steht.

Für nächstes Jahr cool könnten wir, mit entsprechenden (streng geheimen) Modifizierungen, in gleicher Besetzung noch mehr rausholen 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## crank-jay (25. August 2008)

FOTOS!!!

Habe Bilder von den Startnummern *4301, 4002, 4512*. Wer Interesse hat, schick mir deine eMail-Adresse, dann sende ich das entsprechende Bild zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crank-jay (25. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ebenfalls Glückwunsch
> 
> Wir hatten auch Pannenpech. Siehe obiges Rundenprotokoll zwischen Runde 33 und 35.
> 
> ...



Unsere Panne hat uns fast 28 Minuten gekostet 
Schnellspannachse hinten an der Abfahrt direkt hinter der Nürburg gebrochen und kein Handy dabei
Das hieß: 2 1/2 km zu Fuß bis ich entgegenkommen konnte, da dann unser Nachbarteam uns von der Panne berichtete.
Online-Ergebnisliste hat bei uns nicht funktioniert, da wir kein Netz erwischt haben. So haben wir unsere entgültige platzierung erst um 13.oo Uhr erfahren.


----------



## Freddy41 (25. August 2008)

@ Team Watzup-Oberhausen
Ich bin stolz auf uns alle
Ja wie Michael schon sagte .
Es war eine super Harmonie im Team und auch bei allen Betreuern,trotz echt wiedriger Wetterverhältnisse.
Das Team hat super funktioniert und hat sich auch nicht durch eine kleine Panne aus dem Konzept bringen lassen.
Die Fahrer sind an ihre Grenzen gegangen und keiner hat auch nur an eine Aufgabe gedacht,aber all das wäre niemals ohne die Hingabe der Betreuer gegangen die allesamt alles fürs Team gemacht haben
So konnten wir Fahrer uns natürlich voll aufs fahren konzentrieren.
Danke an der Stelle nochmal an die Betreuer ( Andrea,Iris,Harald,Bernd und Andi) ihr wart super
Und vor allem danke ich allen Mitfahrern für das tolle Wochenende (Michael,Patrick und Ingo,ihr wart klasse)
Auch der 5-Platz war Spitze,da wirklich jeder bis an die Grenzen gegangen ist und alles versucht wurde um noch mehr zu erreichen
Vielleicht können wir uns ja fürs nächste Jahr dazu Überwinden das ganze noch einmal zu fahren und die Platzierung zu verbessern.
Nochmal danke an Michael,den toten Frosch am Arsch habe ich gar nicht mehr wahrgenommen,war wohl schon zu kaputt
Hoffe ihr seid gestern alle gut nach Hause gekommen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (25. August 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> das sagt ja nichts über seine persönlichen zeiten aus  wenn man dich im team hat erreicht man immer mehr runden als im vorjahr ohne dich



Tja soviel hat das auch wieder nicht ausgemacht,wir waren auch besser trainiert als im Vorjahr.
Der Abstand zum dritten war aber dieses Jahr etwas geringer als im letzten Jahr.
Hoffe aber das alle RAR-Teilnehmer trotz der Wetterverhältnisse ihren Spass hatten und nichts schlimmes passiert ist,da die Abfahrten durch die Nässe ja doch um einiges Schwieriger als im Vorjahr waren.
Vielleicht können wir uns im nächsten Jahr auf ein neues Duell treffen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2008)

Kalt wars


----------



## Freddy41 (25. August 2008)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Unsere Panne hat uns fast 28 Minuten gekostet
> Schnellspannachse hinten an der Abfahrt direkt hinter der Nürburg gebrochen und kein Handy dabei
> Das hieß: 2 1/2 km zu Fuß bis ich entgegenkommen konnte, da dann unser Nachbarteam uns von der Panne berichtete.
> Online-Ergebnisliste hat bei uns nicht funktioniert, da wir kein Netz erwischt haben. So haben wir unsere entgültige platzierung erst um 13.oo Uhr erfahren.



Wir fahren nur mit Handy,da ist in solch einem Fall immer schnell Hilfe unterwegs.
Solltet ihr im nächsten Jahr auch machen.


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2008)

@Freddy, guck mal:


----------



## Freddy41 (25. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Freddy, guck mal:




Schönes Foto
Perfekter Fahrer


----------



## crank-jay (25. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Wir fahren nur mit Handy,da ist in solch einem Fall immer schnell Hilfe unterwegs.
> Solltet ihr im nächsten Jahr auch machen.



Das wir ein Handy mitnehmen war bei uns auch so festgelegt. Aber nachts um drei bei den Temperaturen wird man vergesslich. Ich war auch nur ein bisschen böse. Zumal der Pannenfahrer selber am Abend voher das Thema angesprochen hat.


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2008)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Schnellspannachse hinten an der Abfahrt direkt hinter der Nürburg gebrochen ....



Welches Fabrikat?

Könnt Ihr vielleicht den Hersteller verklagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (25. August 2008)

Hallo liebes Team

Es war ein sehr schönes und harmonisches WE mit euch!!! ihr hättet ein bissel besser heizen können  ansonsten war ja alles top! keiner hat sich hängen oder gehen lassen.... alle haben schön zusammen gearbeitet! SO MUSS DAS SEIN!!!

auf ein Neues!!!

Iris

PS: wann gibt´s das Nachtreffen??


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> PS: wann gibt´s das Nachtreffen??



Hatte da auch schon an ein Treffen auf der Glessener Höhe gedacht ..... habe aber Angst vor Rahmenbruch


----------



## crank-jay (25. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Welches Fabrikat?
> 
> Könnt Ihr vielleicht den Hersteller verklagen?



Ich glaube, das lohnt nicht bei einem neun Jahre altem Cannondale. Wir hatten aber zum Glück Ersatzsatz dabei. Sonst wäre es eng geworden.
Ich habe ein Bild von einen Teammitglied von euch (*C4512*). Ich kann das Bild gerne per Mail zusenden.


----------



## Freddy41 (25. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hatte da auch schon an ein Treffen auf der Glessener Höhe gedacht ..... habe aber Angst vor Rahmenbruch



Deine Angst ist durchaus berechtigt
Du wärst nicht der erste dem der Rahmen hier in dieser MTB mordenden Strecke bricht
Mal im Ernst,das mit dem Nachtreffen sollten wir echt ins Auge fassen.
Fahre aber erst einmal am Samstag in den Wohlverdienten Urlaub
Danach bin ich Bereit für alles.


----------



## Freddy41 (25. August 2008)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das lohnt nicht bei einem neun Jahre altem Cannondale. Wir hatten aber zum Glück Ersatzsatz dabei. Sonst wäre es eng geworden.
> Ich habe ein Bild von einen Teammitglied von euch (*C4512*). Ich kann das Bild gerne per Mail zusenden.



Hi Jörg
Der mit der (C4512) ist aber keiner von uns.
Wir hatten die Startnummer 4506
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Solanum (25. August 2008)

hi ihr,

ich hab ne kleine Auswertung gemacht.... wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch per Email die Datei schicken....ich brauche aber eure Mailadresse weil das hier mit dem Anhang ja nicht klappt... 

Slanum, die jetzt Heim fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (26. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tja soviel hat das auch wieder nicht ausgemacht,wir waren auch besser trainiert als im Vorjahr.
> Der Abstand zum dritten war aber dieses Jahr etwas geringer als im letzten Jahr.



wollte das nur mal mit meinen eigenen zeiten vom letzten jahr vergleichen  die waren anfangs um die 20:35 und morgens nach ausfall von 2 teamkollegen  zwischen 23 und 25 min. ich hoffe das ich nächstes jahr auch wieder dabei bin 

glückwunsch zu der tollen leistung! vorallem bei den widrigen umständen.


----------



## Delgado (26. August 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> wollte das nur mal mit meinen eigenen zeiten vom letzten jahr vergleichen  die waren anfangs um die 20:35 und morgens nach ausfall von 2 teamkollegen  zwischen 23 und 25 min. ich hoffe das ich nächstes jahr auch wieder dabei bin
> 
> glückwunsch zu der tollen leistung! vorallem bei den widrigen umständen.



Super Zeiten Da lagen wir im Durchschnitt auch.


@Solanum, ich will Deine Auswertung!

@all, hier ein statement unserer Gegner (die kriegen wir auch noch )

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=5063324



Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Freddy, Auf jeden Fall treffen wir uns auf der IFMA. Bitte Startnummern mitbringen wegen des freien Eintritts.



Wann fahrt ihr auf die IFMA? Ich würde auch gerne mitkommen wenn ich Zeit habe...


----------



## Delgado (26. August 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> hi ihr,
> 
> ich hab ne kleine Auswertung gemacht....



Klasse Deine Auswertung 


Wusstet Ihr, dass wir in der 8er Teamwertung Dritter geworden wären; Die hatten 63 Runden 

..... dass wir nur 12 Min. Rückstand auf den 4. Platz haben.

... dass wir 39 Runden vor dem 43. Platz liegen .

..... uns 7 Runden auf Platz 1 fehlen 

.... aber *nur 2* auf Platz 2


----------



## Delgado (26. August 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Wann fahrt ihr auf die IFMA? Ich würde auch gerne mitkommen wenn ich Zeit habe...




Tjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ....

mit unserer Startnummer kommen wir am 20./21.9. da rein.

Am 20. sind Iris, Ingo und ich (also alle die mit I anfangen ) nicht da (Rennen)

Am 21. sind dagegen Friedhelm und Patrick nicht da (Rennen) 

Schlage also vor, dass die Startnummern von Patrick und Friedhelm für einen wohltätigen Zweck versteigert werden 

Also was bietest Du?


----------



## Solanum (26. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Tjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ....
> 
> mit unserer Startnummer kommen wir am 20./21.9. da rein.
> 
> ...




versteigern??

reusper.... also zum Beispiel an mich.... aber ich denke die kommen auch alleine am 20. auf der Messe klar


----------



## crank-jay (26. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Jörg
> Der mit der (C4512) ist aber keiner von uns.
> Wir hatten die Startnummer 4506
> Gruß Friedhelm



Jau, hast Recht. Das Bild gehört dem Team Eifelpower. Sah auf den ersten Blick eurem Trikot ähnlich.

Weiß hier jemand, ob irgendwann noch "anständige" Ergebnisslisten bei der Rad-am-Ring Seite erscheinen sollen?

Der Sportograf hat leider auch noch keine Bilder eingestellt.


----------



## Freddy41 (26. August 2008)

Hi Jörg
Das mit den Bildern vom Sportograf wird sicherlich noch dauern.
Aber bei der Masse an Bildern die gemacht wurden können wir uns sicherlich noch ein paar Tage gedulden


@ Iris
Hast dir wirklich Mühe mit der Auswertung gegeben
So schlecht sieht das dann auch gar nicht aus bei uns


Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (26. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klasse Deine Auswertung
> 
> 
> Wusstet Ihr, dass wir in der 8er Teamwertung Dritter geworden wären; Die hatten 63 Runden
> ...



Und was ist mit Platz 3


----------



## crank-jay (27. August 2008)

Bilder vom Sportograf sind wohl *bald* online. Fotos vom Lauf und vonn RR gibt es schon.
Wenn wir Pech haben gibt es die aufgeschlüsselten Ergebnisse nur dann, wenn man Fotos kauft.
Sportograf gibt nämlich an, dass man beim Kauf einer DVD alle Ergebnisse mitgeliefert bekommt.
Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. August 2008)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Wenn wir Pech haben gibt es die aufgeschlüsselten Ergebnisse nur dann, wenn man Fotos kauft.




Da kann ich Dich beruhigen:

Ergebnisse 4er MTB


----------



## Solanum (28. August 2008)

Eintlaufener *Wecker mit Temperaturanzeige *gesucht!
sollte jemand sachdienliche Hinweise haben, bitte an mich weiterleiten


Danke,
Solanum


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2008)

Mir fehlt noch'n Glas Nutella 




BTW: Bildaaaaaaaaaa:

http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/search/368


----------



## Freddy41 (28. August 2008)

Wow super
Wer sind denn die Schmucken MTB-Fahrer mit der Nummer 4506
Das sind doch bestimmt die besten hier im Westen
Hoffe doch das wir als gleiches Team im Nächsten Jahr einen neuen
Versuch auf Platz 3 angehen
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (28. August 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Eintlaufener *Wecker mit Temperaturanzeige *gesucht!
> sollte jemand sachdienliche Hinweise haben, bitte an mich weiterleiten
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Iris
Bei mir ist er leider nicht aufgetaucht,vielleicht hat Patrick ihn eingeladen.
Wäre sonst schade um den schönen Wecker,ohne den hätte sich Micha sonst nämlich immer verspätet


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> ...
> Wäre sonst schade um den schönen Wecker,ohne den hätte sich Micha sonst nämlich immer verspätet



Mr. S. Holmes schlussfolgert, dass 
1) Herr Delgado das Weckgeräusch besonders gestört hat
2) er aus dem Affekt diesen in das Nutellaglas gesteckt hat
3) um das Verbrechen zu vertuschen beides einen Meter tief vergraben hat


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> .... schönen Wecker,ohne den hätte sich Micha sonst nämlich immer verspätet



Sonntag Morgen 5:20 Uhr (ca.)!

DEIN BRUDA am Zelt: "_Micha ist gleich dran, Patrick ist in die 2. Runde gegangen ._.."

Ich: "_Ja, ok. Ich komme_"  

Begebe mich aus dem 37°C warmen Schlafsack an die 9°C kalte Rennstrecke. Friere, dass ich kaum reden kann.

DEIN BRUDA ca. 15 Min später: "_Ganz schön kalt, Patrick ist gerade in die 2. Runde gefahren_"

Ich: "_Aber das hast Du mir doch vor 15 Min schon am Zelt erzählt_?" 

DEIN BRUDA: "_Ja, aber ich weiß ja nicht wie lange Du so brauchst_"

Ich friere und denke: " :kotz:"

Nach weiteren 22 Min. in der Kälte fahre ich endlich los ....


----------



## Freddy41 (29. August 2008)

Und das alles ohne Wecker
Du tust mir jetzt echt leid
Aber wo ist der Wecker denn nun Abgeblieben


----------



## Freddy41 (7. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hatte da auch schon an ein Treffen auf der Glessener Höhe gedacht ..... habe aber Angst vor Rahmenbruch



Jo 
Und wann machen wir nun das Nachtreffen
Meldet euch,aber am besten wenn es noch warm ist,
Kälte hatte ich am Ring genug
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. September 2008)

@Freddy,

meld Dich doch mal nach Deinem Urlaub!

Am 20.9., 27.9. und 4./5.10. kömmer nicht.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (8. September 2008)

Guckst Ihr :


----------



## Freddy41 (8. September 2008)

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuu
Jubel und mehr
In der Altersklasse wars der 2 Platz suuuuuuuuper
Leider haben die aber nur ein Gesamtergebniss
Aber nächstes Jahr wird alles besser
Ich hab euch alle lieb
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (8. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Freddy,
> 
> meld Dich doch mal nach Deinem Urlaub!
> 
> ...



Hi Michael
Aber danach ist doch schon Winter
Wann machen wir dann den Termin aus,will doch noch ein bisschen Sonne bei der Tour und danach haben
Sagt mir einfach einen Termin(ausser den 21.09.08,da kann ich nicht) und ich bin dabei
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (8. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Guckst Ihr :



Wo hast du die Urkunde gefunden
Die will ich auch
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (9. September 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Urkunde gefunden
> Die will ich auch
> Gruß Friedhelm



https://service.acceptus.de/rennen/login.php

Hier mit nickname & password einloggen und auf Urkunde klicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. September 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Ich hab euch alle lieb



Das ist doch die Hauptsache 

Wie wär's denn mit einer gemeinsamen Tour am 13.9.?

..... und Nachtreffen 

Sonst erst am 28.9.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Solanum (9. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das ist doch die Hauptsache
> 
> Wie wär's denn mit einer gemeinsamen Tour am 13.9.?
> 
> ...





hab grade keinen Terminkalender griffbereit.....

aber ich find die Idee spitze! bringe auch gerne was leckeres mit

Solanum

PS:mir hat gestern so ne Frau die Vorfahrt genommen.... mir gehts gut aber meinem neuen lieben kleinen RR nicht


----------



## Delgado (9. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> hab grade keinen Terminkalender griffbereit.....
> 
> aber ich find die Idee spitze! bringe auch gerne was leckeres mit
> 
> ...




Ich hatte auch schon 4 Kollisionen; 2 x mit Frauen, 2 x mit Männern!

Statistisch gesehen liegen (mit Deiner Frau) die Unfall(auto)frauen 60:40 vorne 

Oder kurz: Frau am Steuer ....


----------



## Freddy41 (9. September 2008)

13.09 ist ein bisschen knapp.
Aber der 28.09 wäre nicht schlecht,wenn das dann bei uns stattfindet hoffe ich aber das Michas MTB Tourentauglich für die Glessener-Höhe ist,denn Rahmenbrüche gabs ja genug
Hoffe nur das auch alle an besagtem Termin können
Jeder der kann muß nur ja sagen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> 13.09 ist ein bisschen knapp.
> Aber der 28.09 wäre nicht schlecht,wenn das dann bei uns stattfindet hoffe ich aber das Michas MTB Tourentauglich für die Glessener-Höhe ist,denn Rahmenbrüche gabs ja genug
> Hoffe nur das auch alle an besagtem Termin können
> Jeder der kann muß nur ja sagen.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Jaaaaaaaaaaaa, 

also 28.9. in Berchheim 


Fahrt abba nicht so schnell! Am Tag vorher ist 6. Lauf Berg-Cup .... Patrick will da übrigens auch mit


----------



## Solanum (10. September 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> 13.09 ist ein bisschen knapp.
> Aber der 28.09 wäre nicht schlecht,wenn das dann bei uns stattfindet hoffe ich aber das Michas MTB Tourentauglich für die Glessener-Höhe ist,denn Rahmenbrüche gabs ja genug
> Hoffe nur das auch alle an besagtem Termin können
> Jeder der kann muß nur ja sagen.
> Gruß Friedhelm



JA, ich will

ist aber einen Tag nach dem Rennen in Herdorf.... ich bin als sicher etwas platt

am 11. okt könnte ich (wir?) in Burscheid was mit anschließendem Grillen dort anbieten.... ich wohne nämlich in der Zeit in Wermelskirchen bei meinen Eltern und sitte meine Omi

so als 2tes Nachtreffen oder so


----------



## Solanum (10. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaa,
> 
> also 28.9. in Berchheim
> 
> ...



Dann sind wir ja alle in Herdorf! Ingo ja auch!! Freddy wäre das unter den BEdingungen nicht auch was für Dich?

Solanum


----------



## Specialisiert (10. September 2008)

@ friedhelm : 

ich hab schon mal einfach ja gesagt!  
lol

scherz beiseite in herdorf kann ich doch nicht! :-(

aber grillen bei iris hört sich gut an!


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> 13.09 ist ein bisschen knapp.



@watzuper & friends (Sören, Harald, usw.) 

... und wenn wir am 13.9. nur biken ohne das Nachtreffen?

Ginge das?


----------



## Specialisiert (11. September 2008)

ist bei mir schon verplant !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (11. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @watzuper & friends (Sören, Harald, usw.)
> 
> ... und wenn wir am 13.9. nur biken ohne das Nachtreffen?
> 
> Ginge das?



Ich kann!!!  Eifgen??


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Ich kann!!!  Eifgen??



Guten Morgen 


@watzuper, wer benötigt seine RaR-Startnummer nicht für die IFMA?

Wir brauchen noch eine für den 21.09.2008


Danke & Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (11. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> @watzuper, wer benötigt seine RaR-Startnummer nicht für die IFMA?
> ...



Ich
Hätte sie aber danach gerne wieder( zur Erinnerung an die schöne Zeit mit euch)
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (11. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Ich kann!!!  Eifgen??



Eifgen sagt mir nicht viel,hört sich aber gut an
Kann aber leider erst am 14.09 08 und das dann am besten schon morgens um 10.00Uhr
Wenn das machbar ist bin ich gerne dabei,kann dann auch die Startnummer mitbringen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (11. September 2008)

@freddy : ist bei Burscheid

Eifgental. Warst du auch schon.

Sonntag ging bei mir denke ich auch.


Gruss Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (11. September 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> @freddy : ist bei Burscheid
> 
> Eifgental. Warst du auch schon.
> 
> ...



Burscheid ist für einen Bergheimer doch schon sehr groß,daher kann ich natürlich nicht wissen ob ich schon im Eifgental war
Aber wäre natürlich nicht schlecht wenn du dabei wärst,dann wäre das Glück halt immer an meiner Seite,es sei denn du lässt mal wieder eine Schleife mit viel Steigungen aus
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (11. September 2008)

na warts mal ab.

Wenn du Glück hast regnets Samstag dann frisst du nich soviel Staub am Sonntag 

Werde mich entsprechend konditionieren damit ich dir die ganze Zeit vor der Nase rumfahren kann ( falls du mal wieder nen Haufen mitnimmst)

Würd mich freuen wenns klappt!!


----------



## Freddy41 (11. September 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> na warts mal ab.
> 
> Wenn du Glück hast regnets Samstag dann frisst du nich soviel Staub am Sonntag



Wenns nicht Regnet fahr ich halt neben dir her,dann kriegt der Rest der Truppe halt den Staub ab 
Muß jetzt nur noch wissen ob die Tour dann auch stattfindet und ob sie ausgeschrieben wird 
Ansonsten freue ich mich euch Sonntag alle wieder zu sehen.
Bis dann


----------



## Solanum (11. September 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Eifgen sagt mir nicht viel,hört sich aber gut an
> Kann aber leider erst am 14.09 08 und das dann am besten schon morgens um 10.00Uhr
> Wenn das machbar ist bin ich gerne dabei,kann dann auch die Startnummer mitbringen
> Gruß Friedhelm



hmmmm.... wegen mir auch So 14.9...... zeh ist ja echt früh... was sagen die anderen??
klar kennst Du "Eifgen" das ist das Eifgenbachtal, häufig startet man wenn man es befährt in Altenberg  oder Burscheid... Eifgen ist der Bach der einen unten im Tal immer begleitet....


Solanum



oh so viel kann geschehen, wenn man langsam ist beim schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (11. September 2008)

Mitten inner Nacht !!!!!

Was tut man nicht alles!  

Wegen mir gehts in Ordnung.

Ausklang hier ??

http://www.thomashof-burscheid.de/




Gruss


----------



## Freddy41 (11. September 2008)

Also ich finde zehn in Ordnung,dann kann ich wie gewohnt um 5.00 Uhr aufstehen,meiner Frau das Frühstück ans Bett bringen,das Rad ins Auto laden und die Reise nach Burscheid bestreiten
Hoffe doch das die Tour stattfindet,und das bei bestem Wetter,habe ich natürlich mal wieder vorbestellt
Ihr kennt ja meinen Draht nach oben
Bis dann


----------



## Solanum (11. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> hmmmm.... wegen mir auch So 14.9...... zeh ist ja echt früh... was sagen die anderen??
> klar kennst Du "Eifgen" das ist das Eifgenbachtal, häufig startet man wenn man es befährt in Altenberg  oder Burscheid... Eifgen ist der Bach der einen unten im Tal immer begleitet....
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

alles zurück!!!!! 

ich kann ja Sonntag doch nicht Sorry für das Chaos.....

ich bin hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576

liebe Grüße, 

Iris


----------



## Freddy41 (12. September 2008)

Schade aber wenn dann keiner kann,fällt die Tour wohl oder übel aus
Dann müßten wir nur klären ob alle beim 1-Nachtreffen am 28.09.08 in
Bergheim und Umgebung mitfahren und was wir anschließend machen.
Grillen oder was anderes

@ Solanum
Das mit dem 2-Nachtreffen nach dem 1-Nachtreffen 11.Oktober
würde bei mir auch passen

Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (12. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> @watzuper, wer benötigt seine RaR-Startnummer nicht für die IFMA?
> ...



Also wie gesagt steht meine Nummer bereit,mußt dir nur Überlegen wie du sie dir abholen kannst


----------



## Delgado (15. September 2008)

@watzuper & friends,

es war eine tolle Nachtreffen-Tour am Sa. 

Mit kulinarischen Highlights beim Zwischenstopp 

Am Ende waren es 126 km (HM ) in 5:10 h

Danke & Gruß

Micha

@Friedhelm, die Startnummer ist für Iris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (15. September 2008)

Hallo Watzuper
Steht immer noch eine Frage im Raum
Was machen wir am 28.09.08 nach der Nachtour
Grillen oder nur etwas trinken gehen,wenn es mit Grillen sein sollte,
sind die Betreuer natürlich auch wieder dabei und wir machens wie beim letzten mal.Jeder bringt was mit und ich besorge die Getränke
Wenns beim Grillen bleibt,dann dieses mal nur etwas trockener als das letzte mal
Dann müßten wir auch noch den Zeitpunkt der Tour festlegen.
Also her mit den Vorschlägen

@ Andrea
Bringst du dann wieder die Bilder mit die du gemacht hast
Wäre echt riesig von dir

@ Iris
Wie bekommst du denn nun meine Startnummer,sag mir einfach mal Bescheid
Und wie macht ihr das am 21.09.08 Überhaupt
Ihr seid doch auf einer langen Tour unterwegs(7h 80km)
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Solanum (18. September 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Watzuper
> Steht immer noch eine Frage im Raum
> Was machen wir am 28.09.08 nach der Nachtour
> Grillen oder nur etwas trinken gehen,wenn es mit Grillen sein sollte,
> ...





Hi!

also ich bin für ein trockenes Grillen

Grüße Solanum


----------



## Freddy41 (20. September 2008)

Hi Leute
Ich müßte aber schon wissen ob wir hier die Tour fahren und danach Grillen.
Muß dann ja auch noch einiges vorbereiten.
Für Ingo Hundekot verteilen,für Micha den Rahmenbrecher installieren und für Iris einige Steigungen und fiese Abfahrten einplanen
Schreibt einfach mal.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (21. September 2008)

Hi Freddy,
wegen mir kann das stattfinden. 

Gruss Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (22. September 2008)

Ja gut 
Aber es steht immer noch die Uhrzeit im Raum
Ihr dürft sie euch aussuchen,wenn nicht startet das ganze um 12.00 Uhr
Werde die Tour aber nicht ausschreiben,da sie bei mir losgeht und eine etwas andere Streckenführung hat wie letztes mal
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (22. September 2008)

Ja Freddy,

uns ist alles Recht 

Hauptsache es ist schnell, staubig und schmutzig 

.... und nachher grillen wir 


BTW: Wie war der Gallahan? Zeit? Platzierung?

PS: Ingo ist in Werdohl 3. geworden und hat 'ne schicke Alpina Brille mit Wechselgläsern gewonnen


----------



## Freddy41 (22. September 2008)

Hi Micha
Mit Grippe immerhin Platz 36
Zeit 3h21min
Habe bei kilometer 30 ans aufhören gedacht,aber dann wollte mein Ego doch
weiterfahren
Also dann bis Sonntag 12Uhr bei mir und alles mit Grillen und Staub und Dreck und alles was ich hier so auftreiben kann
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (23. September 2008)

@Team Watzup-Oberhausen
So das mit dem Sonntag geht dann ja wohl klar,habe natürlich wieder meinen Draht nach oben benutzt und Sonne pur bestellt
Start 12.00Uhr bei mir,Grillgut wird vorher in Empfang genommen 
Getränke besorge ich,hoffe ich finde auch was für Micha
Muß dann am Samstag noch die Strecke für Ingo präparieren gehen
@ Patrik 
Kommt Andrea wieder so 15.00Uhr bei uns vorbei und macht mit Marija
alles fertig?? Sag einfach Bescheid.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2008)

@Freddy, klingt supergut 

Sachma! Hattest Du was mit Ingo? Der liegt auch grippig danieder


----------



## Specialisiert (23. September 2008)

@freddy: 


@micha:  hab gestern 3 Stunden im Wartezimmer gesessen !!!!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (23. September 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> @freddy:
> 
> 
> @micha:  hab gestern 3 Stunden im Wartezimmer gesessen !!!!
> ...



Bietet Dein Arzt auch Wireless Lan für Wartezeiten ...?


----------



## Specialisiert (23. September 2008)

Ich hats Handy nich dabei 

Ipod auch nich 

Vorhandene Zeitschriften ( Medizinerfachblättchen ) 

Da sehen die mich nie wieder


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Ich hats Handy nich dabei
> 
> Ipod auch nich
> 
> ...



Hätts ja Ergometer strampeln können .... 3h sind'n ganz gutes Training ...


----------



## Specialisiert (23. September 2008)

bin doch krank :kotz:


----------



## Freddy41 (23. September 2008)

Krank hat nichts mit Ergometer zu tun
Schwitzen soll doch immer gut sein bei Grippe und so
Hauptsache du bist Sonntag Fit,denk an die Überraschungen die ich für dich eingebaut habe und das trotz Grippe


----------



## Freddy41 (23. September 2008)

Hi super 
Meine Platzierung vom Rennen ist auf Platz 34 verbessert worden.
Booooooohhhhhhhhh bin ich stolz
Und das bei einer schlechteren Zeit,die ist mittlerweile bei 3h23min.
Mein Garmin sagt mir aber eine Zeit von 3h19min.
Tja wem soll man da noch trauen


----------



## Solanum (23. September 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi super
> Meine Platzierung vom Rennen ist auf Platz 34 verbessert worden.
> Booooooohhhhhhhhh bin ich stolz
> Und das bei einer schlechteren Zeit,die ist mittlerweile bei 3h23min.
> ...



ja gratulation!!! an den rasenden Freddy 

das mit den Zeiten ist immer so ne Sache!!! aber wenn man davon ausgeht, dass bei allen der selbe Fehler eingerechnet wird, dann ist´s ja eigentlich auch egal..... versuchte ich mir immer einzureden!

Solanum


----------



## Solanum (24. September 2008)

was soll ich denn vorbereiten? mitbringen? Zaziki?? Kräuterbutter? nen Salat?....

freu mich!! 

Solanum


----------



## Freddy41 (24. September 2008)

Hi Iris
Bring am Sonntag wieder was leckeres mit,Zaziki,Kräuterbutter und Salat,alles was du möchtest,wir essen alles
Freu mich auf die Tour und das Grillen danach
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (24. September 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Iris
> Bringst du am Sonntag wieder was leckeres mit
> Freu mich auf die Tour und das Grillen danach
> Gruß Friedhelm



war das gleichzeitig?


----------



## Freddy41 (24. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> war das gleichzeitig?


jo,habs aber schon geändert


----------



## Solanum (24. September 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Iris
> Bring am Sonntag wieder was leckeres mit,Zaziki,Kräuterbutter und Salat,alles was du möchtest,wir essen alles
> Freu mich auf die Tour und das Grillen danach
> Gruß Friedhelm



Oki doki..... Micha muss alles schnibbeln


----------



## Freddy41 (24. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Oki doki..... Micha muss alles schnibbeln



Super
Endlich muß Micha auch mal Arbeiten


----------



## Specialisiert (24. September 2008)

bleibts bei zwölf ?


----------



## Freddy41 (24. September 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> bleibts bei zwölf ?


Denke schon
Habe bis jetzt noch kein nein gehört
Und den Sommer habe ich auch pünktlich für zwölf bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (24. September 2008)

Habe die Tour aber nicht ausgeschrieben,da wir dieses mal von mir aus die Tour starten und keinen anderen Treffpunkt anfahren


----------



## Solanum (24. September 2008)

zwölf ist super!


----------



## Freddy41 (25. September 2008)

Werde die Tour hier doch ausschreiben,da Patrick als Mitfahrer ausfällt.
Also tragt euch einfach mal ein,denn je mehr es werden desto besser
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (26. September 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> .... ,da Patrick als Mitfahrer ausfällt.




Watt?

Wieso?



@Freddy, hast Du nochmal die Anfahrtbeschreibung?
Schick sie aber an Solanum, da ich recht früh weg bin 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Delgado (26. September 2008)

@Patrick,

fährst Du Samstag in Herdorf mit?


----------



## Freddy41 (26. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Watt?
> 
> Wieso?
> 
> ...



Adresse steht im LMB
Aber Iris müsste sie eigentlich noch kennen.
Wenn nicht fahrt einfach die A1 bis Abfahrt Lövenich,dann links Richtung Königsdorf.
Durch Königsdorf durch,dann am ersten Kreisverkehr gerade durch die Nächste Abfahrt rechts (geht auch nur rechts)
unten am Kreisverkehr die zweite Ausfahrt nehmen (Richtung Quadrath-Ichendorf). Im Ort dann an der Ampel geradeaus und die Nächste Straße rechts rein.dann noch 600m und ihr seid bei mir vor der Haustür
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (27. September 2008)

Der heutige Tag gibt mir Mut für Morgen
Und dann auch noch so viele Mitfahrer
Hoffe doch das sich meine Grippe bis morgen ein wenig
zurückstellt,sonst bin ich immer das Rücklicht der Gruppe,
das wäre zwar für Ingo von Vorteil,aber nicht für mich.
Steige halt nicht gerne bei jeder Steigung ab und bin immer 
der letzte der Gruppe
Hoffe es wird eine super Tour mit euch
Bis morgen dann Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (29. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Tolle Tour bei super Wetter,hat mir mal wieder super gefallen mit euch,auch das gesellige Grillen danach war klasse
Tourbericht folgt noch,ist mir jetzt noch zu früh den zu schreiben
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (29. September 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Danke!

schön wars; Wie im Sommer 

Tolle, schnelle Strecke (hätte so was bei Euch gar nicht vermutet) mit vielen kniffligen Passagen.

Und die Mitfahrer sowie das Grillen waren sowieso einsame Spitze.

Viele Grüße und herzlichen Dank auch an Freddies Frau für die super Bewirtung  

Gruß

Micha


PS: Brauche jetzt mal einen Ruhetag


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Dezember 2008)

So Leute
Es ist geschafft,der Termin steht
Das Rennen startet am 01.08.09.
Jetzt ist die frage wo gehts an den Start.
Duisburg oder Nürburgring,oder startet ihr nur Duisburg,oder schafft ihr beide.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Freddy,

ich hatte mich mal ganz unverbindlich auf der Seite umgesehen.

2er Mixed und 2er Herren sind in einer Wertung? 

Oder hab' ich da was falsch verstanden?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (22. Dezember 2008)

Nee wat wor dat schööön:


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Nee wat wor dat schööön:



Tja Micha
Vielleicht wird`s ja wieder so schön
Oder noch viel schöner da der Termin ja Anfang August ist,das heißt bestimmt Pur.
Müssen jetzt nur wissen ob es nochmal ein Team Watzup gibt oder nicht.
Vielleicht fahren wir ja auch als achter Team,das wäre dann für Iris besser,dann kann sie endlich mitfahren.
Und für die,die in Duisburg starten wäre es nicht ganz so Stressig mit 2 Rennen hintereinander.
Hoffe das es mit dem Team klappt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (23. Dezember 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tja Micha
> Vielleicht wird`s ja wieder so schön
> Oder noch viel schöner da der Termin ja Anfang August ist,das heißt bestimmt Pur.
> Müssen jetzt nur wissen ob es nochmal ein Team Watzup gibt oder nicht.
> ...



8er Mixed wär gut. Brauchen aber 3 Frauen, glaub' ich.

Wären dann:

1. Freddy
2. Patrick
3. Ingo
4. ich
5. Iris
6. evtl. Nina (?)
7. evtl. Tinchen (?)
8. evtl. Katrin (?)

Ich frag' mal rum .... 

Ansonsten würd ich mal sagen: Freiwillige vor!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> 8er Mixed wär gut. Brauchen aber 3 Frauen, glaub' ich.
> 
> Wären dann:
> 
> ...



Muß ein Mixed Team denn unbedingt aus 4 Frauen und 4 Männer bestehen,oder ist das vollkommen egal,da es ja auch keine eigene Wertung gibt.
Wenn es egal ist und wir vorne mitfahren wollen reichen ja auch 1-4 Frauen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche euch allen frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (23. Dezember 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Muß ein Mixed Team denn unbedingt aus 4 Frauen und 4 Männer bestehen,oder ist das vollkommen egal,da es ja auch keine eigene Wertung gibt.
> Wenn es egal ist und wir vorne mitfahren wollen reichen ja auch 1-4 Frauen.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Tja mit den Frauen ist das so ne Sache ..... erst kriegt man nicht genug davon und dann wird man wählerisch ... 

Dir auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und vor dem Rutsch sehen wir uns ja bei der LD 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Sabo.g (25. Januar 2009)

Rad am Ring 2009 wir sind dabei. Wer wir sind? - Verrate ich noch nicht.  
Aber wir werden zu acht antreten. Große Vorfreude besteht in Unmengen.

MFG Sabo


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo Team Watzup-Oberhausen
Wie sieht es denn nun mit dem Ring aus,geht das klar mit dem Achter-Team.
Wenn ja stellt sich dann nur noch die Frage wer sich um die Anmeldung und die Platzreservierung kümmern möchte.
Sagt einfach Bescheid.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (26. Januar 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Rad am Ring 2009 wir sind dabei. Wer wir sind? - Verrate ich noch nicht.
> Aber wir werden zu acht antreten. Große Vorfreude besteht in Unmengen.
> 
> MFG Sabo



Hi Sabo
Bei uns ist es noch nicht Hundertprozent sicher .
Aber wir fahren dieses Jahr dann vielleicht doch mit einem Achter-Team und freuen uns auf jeden neuen Konkurrenten.

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Eisensau (26. Januar 2009)

Kann Sabo nur bestätigen, unser Team ist wirklich super heiß auf das Rennen. Am Samstag staren wir unser erstes gemeinsames Training mit allen 8 Fahrern. 
Was meinst Du Sabo wollen wir dann eventuell ein paar Bilder hier rein stellen.... ?
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Sabo.g (27. Januar 2009)

Na aber klar doch.  Die anderen Teams sollen ruhig wissen wofür sie trainieren (nicht böse gemeint! ). Ach wenn denn schon Frühling wär....


----------



## Eisensau (27. Januar 2009)

Sag mal Sabo ich mach mir Sorgen um meine Rente!
Bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen das Du so kurz vor den Klausuren artig in der Vorlesung sitzt.......
Stattdessen schreibst Du hier um halb zehn lustig im Forum...
Naja immerhin bist Du schon wach gewesen
Hab heute Morgen um kurz nach sechs übrigens mit Gunther und Ede trainiert. Morgen früh treffen wir uns auch wieder um sechs da kommt dann auch noch TJ dazu. Sieht nach heftig Trainingsrückstand aus mein Lieber.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Sabo.g (27. Januar 2009)

Ja hatte auf dem Mount Blanc erst wieder um halb 10 ein UMTS-Signal und konnte daher erst um diese Uhrzeit senden. Aber sonst läuft das Höhentraining hier hervorragend. Nehme dann Freitag früh den Flieger damit ich pünktlich zurück bin. So muss nun weiter über den nächsten Pass.

MFG Sabo


----------



## Sabo.g (28. Januar 2009)

Na wie war das Training heute morgen? 

http://www.traum-projekt.com/forum/attachments/16801d1086897672-mc-donalds-rezepte-bigmac.gif

Ich habe mein Stoffwechseltraining vorangetrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisensau (28. Januar 2009)

War wirklich gut. Waren zwei Stnden auf dem Bike, natürlich konsequent Grundlage. Die beiden Muschis haben natürlich mal wieder das Spinningbike vorgezogen. Ich saß natürlich artig auf dem X-Bike. Naja spätestens wenn wir endlich drau0en fahren können werden sie schon sehen was sie davon haben.
Hab heute übrigens die Bestätigung von Multipower für die Cyclassics bekommen. Da war natürlich die Freude groß. 
Gruß Torsten
PS das ganze FastFood wird dich noch mal umbringen.


----------



## Sabo.g (31. Januar 2009)

Gleich geht´s zum Training.


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Januar 2009)

Wenn unser Team steht wird es eng für euch
Bis dahin habt ihr aber noch eine Menge Zeit fürs Training


----------



## Delgado (31. Januar 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Wenn unser Team steht wird es eng für euch
> Bis dahin habt ihr aber noch eine Menge Zeit fürs Training



Trainieren wird traditionell überbewertet.


----------



## Sabo.g (1. Februar 2009)

Also ich sag das mal so: ein Teil von uns hat gestern 2 Stunden trainiert, die etwas fleißigeren haben etwas über 4 Stunden trainiert und einige unermütliche waren heute morgen um 7 Uhr schon wieder auf dem Bike! 
mein Respekt an euch alle!!! 

PS: besonderen Dank nochmal an unseren "Teamleiter" . War sehr lecker gewesen.


Aber Ihr habt recht Training ist nicht alles --> jedoch ist Training die Grundlage von Allem! Denkt mal darüber nach. 

Foto folgt...


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Februar 2009)

Kampfansage angenommen
Wir denken drüber nach
Bis zum Rad am Ring ist noch einiges an Zeit.
Im Vierer-Team steht bis dato ein vierter und ein fünfter Platz.
Wäre dann im Rundenvergleich beim Achter jeweils der zweite Platz geworden


----------



## Sabo.g (1. Februar 2009)

Na das klingt doch gut. Ich weiß nicht ob ich es dir verraten soll oder nicht. Möchtest du wissen wie Ihr dieses Jahr mit dem 8´ter Team zweiter werden könnt? 


MFG Sabo


----------



## Solanum (1. Februar 2009)

Du bist ja lustig!! zweiter  wat sindn dat für Ziele.....

erster!!!

zweiter wird man wenn man schneller als die dritten und langsamer als die schnellesten ist...

Liebe Grüße Slanum

PS: von wo kommt ihr denn?


----------



## Sabo.g (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo, wir kommen aus dem hohen Norden. Genauer gesagt aus dem Herzogtum-Lauenburg (Mölln, Schwarzenbek ...die Ecke). Wir fahren somit nur in der Ebende .

MFG Sabo


----------



## Sabo.g (3. Februar 2009)

Hier das versprochene Foto vom Auftakttraining:









... mehr davon im Fotoalbum.

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. Februar 2009)

Ich fürchte mit den Spinning Bikes werdet Ihr nicht weit kommen am Ring


----------



## Sabo.g (3. Februar 2009)

sind ja nur 2 Spinningbikes - die anderen sind x-bikes und du hast recht, eines davonbringen wir sogar mit an den Ring.


----------



## Delgado (3. Februar 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> .. eines davonbringen wir sogar mit an den Ring.



Wir hatten hier mal einen MOUNTAINBIKER der ist auschließlich auf dem Ergometer gefahren ...


----------



## joscho (3. Februar 2009)

Ja ja, der Ergobär.


----------



## Sabo.g (3. Februar 2009)

Wenn wir genügend Grundlage gemacht haben, dann gehts auch wieder raus. Doch nunmehr heißt es dizipliniert Grundlagenausdauer schaffen. Aber das kennt ihr ja.


----------



## ultra2 (3. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier mal einen MOUNTAINBIKER der ist auschließlich auf dem Ergometer gefahren ...



Stimmt, der hat ja mit Mountainbiken nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## Delgado (3. Februar 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Wenn wir genügend Grundlage gemacht haben, dann gehts auch wieder raus. Doch nunmehr heißt es dizipliniert Grundlagenausdauer schaffen. Aber das kennt ihr ja.



Grundlagenausdauer wird traditionell überbewertet; Sowas machen wir nicht!


----------



## ultra2 (3. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Grundlagenausdauer wird traditionell überbewertet; Sowas machen wir nicht!



Und wir nix anderes.


----------



## Sabo.g (3. Februar 2009)

Stehen eure Teams mittlerweile und seit ihr bereits angemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisensau (3. Februar 2009)

Sabo ich glaub Du hättest doch lieber keine Bilder reinstellen sollen. Jetzt werden sich wieder alle über uns lustig machen -).
Und das wir mit den X-Bikes am Nürburgring nicht starten können hast Du mir vorher auch nicht erzählt. 
Torsten


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Februar 2009)

@ Sabo
Team steht leider noch nicht,aber sobald es komplett ist,melde ich uns sofort an.
Das mit dem Spinning mache ich auch,aber nur nebenbei.
Den Rest Trainiere ich natürlich im freien,auch bei den wiederlichen Wetterverhältnissen.


----------



## Sabo.g (4. Februar 2009)

@ Freddy41

Respekt mein Freund. Zur Zeit draußen zu fahren, da gehört schon was zu.

Wenn wir uns am Nürburgring treffen, zeigen wir dir mal den Unterschied zwischen Spinning-Bikes und X-Bikes und dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Dinger dir gefallen werden.

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass eurer Team bald steht.

Mfg Sabo


----------



## juchhu (5. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier mal einen MOUNTAINBIKER der ist auschließlich auf dem Ergometer gefahren ...



Ergo ist (fast) abgemeldet. 
Nimm jetzt die POISON-Testbikes.
Hab ja jetzt genug Auswahl.


----------



## Delgado (5. Februar 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nimm jetzt die POISON-Testbikes.




Ich?


----------



## juchhu (5. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich?



Warum nicht?
Jede(r) darf TestFahrerIn werden.

Klaus bekommt zwei sehr interessante Racer-TestBikes im März.

Auszug aus dem Thread:



> Fein, die Abstimmung läuft ja ganz gut an. Bitte denkt daran, dass Ihr neben der Abstimmung auch Eure Wunschausstattung zum jeweiligen TestBike-Modell hier in den Thread reinschreibt. Je mehr Infos wir bekommen, desto passender können wir die TestBikes ausstatten.
> 
> *Die RG Rheinland Sektion Rhein/Sieg wird im März zwei Highend-Bikes erhalten.*
> 
> ...



EDIT:

Die genauen Gewichte können wir noch nicht angeben.
Werden wir beim Klaus nachmessen, wenn wir die Bikes in der Hand haben.
Das Carbon Mescalin Hardtail wird wohl an bzw. unter 9 kg kommen.
Das Carbon Allmountain Fully wird eine 10 kg vorm Komma haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisensau (8. Februar 2009)

@Sabo
Hoffe Du hast Freitag Abend keinen Ärger mehr zu Haus gekriegt.
Hab mich gestern mit Ede und TJ getroffen. 2 Stunden X-Bike. Heute Morgen um 6.15 Uhr mit Gunther und Christian. 4 Stunden Grundlage. Die beiden haben voll mit gemacht. Weiss nicht wie Du den ganzen Trainingsrückstand noch aufholen willst. Gehe mal davon aus das Du flleißig gelernt hast und die Zeit nicht wieder sinnlos im Netz gesurft hast...

Hab gerade die neue CD fertig gestellt. Wirst Du dann Freitag hören.

Torsten


----------



## Sabo.g (8. Februar 2009)

Kommt ihr erstmal in mein Alter, dann müßt ihr auch nicht soviel trainieren.
Aber find ich gut, dass ihr so engagiert trainiert. Schließlich müsst ihr ja auch die Kilos schleppen. Aktuelles Wettkampfgewicht 65 kg. Tja und das alles dank knallhartem Stoffwechseltrainings. (Was übrigens gar nicht so einfach ist wie es manchmal ausschaut). Heute Abend gab es Hot Dog an den Landungsbrücken. War kein Geschenk - aber was mut, dat mut!
. Komme gerade aus König der Löwen. War sehr geil!!!!


----------



## Sabo.g (16. Februar 2009)

@an alle Ladies im Team 

Nur die harten komm in Garten und nur die härtesten auf den Vossberg im Schnee. 






Terminvorschläge für die nächste gemeinsame Team-Trainingseinheit  sind gefordert. Ich hoffe doch, dass es inzwischen ein paar mehr aus unserm Team geschafft haben sich hier anzumelden!!!

MFG Sabo


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Februar 2009)

@ Team Watzup Oberhausen.
Was ist nun mit dem Nürburgring
Melden wir ein Team oder fällt der Ring dieses Jahr aus.
Sagt einfach mal Bescheid.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo Freddy,
also ich bin dabei !!


_____________________________________________
www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## Freddy41 (1. März 2009)

Hi Leute 
Wir melden dieses Jahr ein Achterteam.
Teamname wird wie im Vorjahr wieder Watzup-Oberhausen sein.
Melden kann ich das Team aber erst wenn wir genügend Fahrer haben und die Startgebühr bei mir eingeht,da ich sonst in Vorzahlung gehen müsste und das ist mir bei 500 doch zu viel
Also bisher im Team.
Patrick   (PD1)
Ingo      (Specialisiert)
Friedhelm (Freddy41)

Also wer am Ring mit dabei sein möchte und mindestens um den zweiten Platz kämpfen möchte kann sich gerne hier melden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## eifelhexe (1. März 2009)

Wenn ihr zum Ring fahrt, dann vergeßt die Gummistiefel und Regenschirme nicht .
Die Wetterverhältnisse dort sind wiedrig.Wenn man dann noch mit nem bike unterwegs ist, dann brauch man schon ne gute Kondition und vor Allem muß man Wind und Wetterfest sein.
Viel Spaß trotz allem


----------



## Solanum (1. März 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Wir melden dieses Jahr ein Achterteam.
> Teamname wird wie im Vorjahr wieder Watzup-Oberhausen sein.
> Melden kann ich das Team aber erst wenn wir genügend Fahrer haben und die Startgebühr bei mir eingeht,da ich sonst in Vorzahlung gehen müsste und das ist mir bei 500 doch zu viel
> ...




jetzt mit Mädels oder ohne??... 

Liebe Grüße, Iris


----------



## Freddy41 (2. März 2009)

Hi Iris
Wenn es schnelle Mädels sind dann auch gerne mit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (2. März 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Iris
> Wenn es schnelle Mädels sind dann auch gerne mit.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Reicht schneller als Ingo und Du oder wie schnell ist jetzt schnell? 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (2. März 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Reicht schneller als Ingo und Du oder wie schnell ist jetzt schnell?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha




Eigentlich reicht es schon wenn sie deine Zeiten fahren
An die Zeiten von Ingo und Mir kommen die Mädels bestimmt nicht ran
Es wird auf jedenfall langsam Zeit das Team zusammen zu bekommen,da ich es bis mitte März melden möchte.
Und bis dahin muß dann auch jeder/jede Fahrer/in das Startgeld überwiesen haben. 

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (2. März 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Reicht schneller als Ingo und Du oder wie schnell ist jetzt schnell?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha





Bah ständig diese Disserei


----------



## Delgado (2. März 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> An die Zeiten von Ingo und Mir kommen die Mädels bestimmt nicht ran



So langsam glaub ich Du meinst das ernst


----------



## Solanum (2. März 2009)

nun ja ich könnt mir schon vorstellen mit zu fahren!!...

also gebt mir Bescheid, wenn ihr euch im klaren seid...

Liebe Geüße, Iris


----------



## Freddy41 (3. März 2009)

Hi Iris
Du kannst auf jedenfall mitfahren,wenn du noch mehr Mädels kennst die in etwa so schnell sind wie du sind diese auch gerne Willkommen.
Ich brauche jetzt aber konkrete Mitfahrer damit ich melden kann.
Wer also möchte kann das hier bekannt geben
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (3. März 2009)

@ Micha
Was ist mit dir
Hast du auch Lust oder ist dir ein Achter zu viel.
Fährst du eigentlich auch in Duisburg mit Patrick mit.
Fragen über Fragen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Solanum (3. März 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Iris
> Du kannst auf jedenfall mitfahren,wenn du noch mehr Mädels kennst die in etwa so schnell sind wie du sind diese auch gerne Willkommen.
> Ich brauche jetzt aber konkrete Mitfahrer damit ich melden kann.
> Wer also möchte kann das hier bekannt geben
> Gruß Friedhelm.



Ja OK! ich bin dabei!!

ich frag noch Nina! die ist schneller

Liebe Grüße, Iris


----------



## Freddy41 (3. März 2009)

Also an alle die mitfahren wollen
Wer hundertprozent dabei ist meldet sich hier.
Ich gebe dann per PN die Kontodaten Preis und sobald die ersten bezahlt haben melde ich das Team.
Also einfach hier sagen (ich bin dabei)
Freue mich schon auf den Ring
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (4. März 2009)

Hallo Freddy ,
ich bin dabei :






Druß Patrick 

___________________________________________________
www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (4. März 2009)

Ja ich auch.



Gruss Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (4. März 2009)

Na das ist doch schon ein Anfang.
Kostenpunkt wird bei 62,50 pro Person liegen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (5. März 2009)

Hi Iris 
Das ging ja super schnell mit dir (Danke)
Teammitglieder bis jetzt
Ingo
Iris
Patrick
Friedhelm
fehlen also nur noch vier 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (5. März 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Iris
> Das ging ja super schnell mit dir



Sag ich seit Jahren


----------



## Freddy41 (7. März 2009)

Hi Leute
Suche immer noch vier Schnelle Fahrer oder Fahrerinnen die mit uns um den ersten Platz im Achterteam bei Rad am Ring kämpfen möchten.
Meldet euch.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Sabo.g (7. März 2009)

Freddy, all die Leute die erster werden, sind doch schon in unserem Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (8. März 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Freddy, all die Leute die erster werden, sind doch schon in unserem Team.



Nicht alle
Vier sind doch schon bei mir imTeam


----------



## Freddy41 (11. März 2009)

So Leute
Mußte heute das Team melden,da es sonst keine Parzellen geben würde.
Gehe also erst einmal in Vorleistung 
Hoffe das wir schnellstens das Team komplett haben.
Teamname:Watzup-Oberhausen.
Startnummer:4908
Parzelle:G016
Also direkt an den Duschen und Toiletten
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Solanum (11. März 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Leute
> Mußte heute das Team melden,da es sonst keine Parzellen geben würde.
> Gehe also erst einmal in Vorleistung
> Hoffe das wir schnellstens das Team komplett haben.
> ...



Friedhelm =


----------



## Angelboy22 (12. März 2009)

Hallo Freddy ich bin auch dabei.

Gruss Georg


----------



## Freddy41 (12. März 2009)

Hi Georg
Du bist willkommen.Wie du weist fahren wir im Achter-MTB-Team um einen Podestplatz.
Sobald du das Startgeld von 62,[email protected] überwiesen hast,gebe ich dich hier als Fahrer vom Team Watzup-Oberhausen bekannt und du bekommst die Anmeldedaten von mir
Sende dir dann die Kontodaten und IP Adresse zur Anmeldung per PN.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (12. März 2009)

So 
Der nächste im Team ist dabei.
Jetzt besteht das Team aus folgenden Fahrern/Fahrerinnen.
Iris
Patrick
Ingo
Georg
und natürlich Friedhelm
Auf gehts um Platz eins bei Rad-am-Ring
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Angelboy22 (12. März 2009)

Danke Freddy,

dass Du mich so herzlich wilkommen heist.
werde das Geld online überweisen.
Freu mich im Team zu sein.

Gruss Georg


----------



## Freddy41 (13. März 2009)

Angelboy22 schrieb:


> Danke Freddy,
> 
> dass Du mich so herzlich wilkommen heist.
> werde das Geld online überweisen.
> ...



Hi Georg
Schön das du im Team bist.Freu mich dich irgendwann einmal kennen zu lernen.
Werden bestimmt mal eine gemeinsame Tour mit Patrick hier bei uns auf der Glessener-Höhe drehen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Angelboy22 (13. März 2009)

Hallo Freddy

ja hab mich gerade angemeldet und bin nun mit im Team.
Werden uns mit Sicherheit noch auf der Glessener Höhe sehen.

Gruss Georg


----------



## hummock (15. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

werde das Team tatkräftig unterstützen.
Bin mit dabei


MfG
      Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (15. März 2009)

Hi Team Watzup-Oberhausen
Wir können uns auf den nächsten Fahrer im Team freuen
Nun besteht das Team aus folgenden Fahrern
Iris
Patrick
Ingo
Georg
Uli
Und natürlich Friedhelm
fehlen also nur noch zwei
Freue mich schon darauf in diesem Jahr bei super Sommer-Wetter wieder über den Ring zu heizen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (15. März 2009)

@ Sabo.g
Jetzt wird es langsam eng für euch.
Unser Team steht fast und es sind alles Spitzenfahrer
Wird spannend bei Rad am Ring.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Sabo.g (15. März 2009)

Ich freu mich Freddy, denn wenn ich mich nicht täusche seid ihr ne echt dufte Truppe. 
Schönes Wochenende noch..


----------



## Angelboy22 (15. März 2009)

Ja da hammer se bald alle.
Freu mich euch alle kennen zu lernen.

Gruss Georg

P.s. Patrick hat mich Samstag über die 24h Strecke Duisburg gejagt. Ja war lustig.


----------



## Freddy41 (16. März 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Ich freu mich Freddy, denn wenn ich mich nicht täusche seid ihr ne echt dufte Truppe.
> Schönes Wochenende noch..



Stimmt wir sind auf jedenfall eine freundliche und immer fröhliche Gruppe.
Bei euch scheint das aber auch der Fall zu sein.
Wird auf jedenfall Lustig am Ring
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (16. März 2009)

Angelboy22 schrieb:


> Ja da hammer se bald alle.
> Freu mich euch alle kennen zu lernen.
> 
> Gruss Georg
> ...



Wie das war Lustig
Wenn Patrick einen Jagd ist das doch eher Anstrengend
Wird aber Zeit das wir bald mal eine gemeinsame Runde fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Angelboy22 (17. März 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Wie das war Lustig
> Wenn Patrick einen Jagd ist das doch eher Anstrengend
> Wird aber Zeit das wir bald mal eine gemeinsame Runde fahren.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Ich denke auch das wir bald mal zusammen fahren.
"WIRD SICHER LUSTIG"
und wenns nicht anstrengend ist. ists kein training. 
Hab noch viel aufzuholen.

Gruss Georg


----------



## Freddy41 (18. März 2009)

Hi Georg
Alles was hier in der Gegend gefahren wird schreiben wir bei Touren im Kölner Westen aus.Schau einfach mal da rein
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Angelboy22 (18. März 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Georg
> Alles was hier in der Gegend gefahren wird schreiben wir bei Touren im Kölner Westen aus.Schau einfach mal da rein
> Gruß Friedhelm



danke für den Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (20. März 2009)

Hi Leute
Uns fehlen immer noch zwei Fahrer die mit 
einem Achterteam bei Rad am Ring erster werden wollen.
Wer Interesse hat soll sich bitte melden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (20. März 2009)

Angelboy22 schrieb:


> danke für den Tip.



Nichts zu danken.
Gerne geschehen.


----------



## Freddy41 (29. März 2009)

Hallo Leute
Uns fehlen immer noch zwei Fahrer für unser Team Watzup-Oberhausen.
Es werden doch noch Fahrer/Fahrerinnen hier sein,die im Achterteam mit uns aufs Podium fahren wollen.
Gebt euch einen Ruck und verstärkt unser Team
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Sabo.g (29. März 2009)

Ich könnte ja bei euch noch mitfahren, dann hät ich doppelte Chancen auf Erfolg.   

MFG Sabo


----------



## Freddy41 (29. März 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja bei euch noch mitfahren, dann hät ich doppelte Chancen auf Erfolg.
> 
> MFG Sabo



Stimmt 
Dann wärst du auf jedenfall auf dem Treppchen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Eisensau (29. März 2009)

@Sabo
Dann will ich aber auch.
Du gibst mir sicher recht das wir spätestens seit gestern unsere Hoffnungen auf das Treppchen begraben können

@Freddy
Sag mal habt Ihr vielleicht 2-3 teammitglieder die leistungsmäßig ein bißchen hinterher hängen werden? Die schieben wir dann einfach in unser Team und Sabo und ich kommen zu Euch. Achso unsern Teamnamen würden wir aber gern behalten versteht sich. 
Warst Du bis jetzt nicht ,,nur´´ Zweiter am Ring. Willst Du nicht mal ganz oben stehen?.

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (30. März 2009)

@ Torsten
Nee bei uns hängen keine Teammitglieder hinterher
Also abschieben ist nicht
Es fehlen halt noch zwei
Und bisher sind wir immer im 4er Team gefahren .
Die Plätze waren dann einmal der 4te und einmal der 5te.
Aber im 4er Team war das schon eine gute Platzierung mit einer super Truppe
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (30. März 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Torsten
> Nee bei uns hängen keine Teammitglieder hinterher
> Also abschieben ist nicht
> Es fehlen halt noch zwei
> ...



Ähhhhhhhhhhhhh .... ? 

*Wir waren 2. *in der Altersklassenwertung


----------



## Freddy41 (30. März 2009)

Hi Micha
Altersklasse zählt doch nicht,sonst hätt ich doch den Pokal
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Sabo.g (10. April 2009)

Hallo allerseits. Ich wünsche euch allen ein paar schöne Ostertage. Habt Spass am biken, dass Wetter soll prächtig werden.

 Sonne Sonne Sonne 
           MFG Sabo


----------



## Delgado (10. April 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits. Ich wünsche euch allen ein paar schöne Ostertage. Habt Spass am biken, dass Wetter soll prächtig werden.
> 
> Sonne Sonne Sonne
> MFG Sabo



Wünsche ich auch und schöne dicke Eier


----------



## Freddy41 (11. April 2009)

Auch ich wünsche allen ein frohes Osterfest mit vielen Sonnigen Abschnitten.
Ist doch die beste Zeit um endlich auf`s Bike zu kommen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Angelboy22 (11. April 2009)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Osterfest und viel spass beim Eier suchen und passt auf das Ihr die Schokoeier nicht unter die Reifen bekommt.
Obwohl, besser als wenn sie im Magen landen.

In diesem Sinne
Besinnliche Ostern

Gruss Georg


----------



## Sabo.g (19. April 2009)

@ an alle: "Wie läuft eure Vorbereitung"?

MFG Sabo


----------



## Delgado (19. April 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> @ an alle: "Wie läuft eure Vorbereitung"?
> 
> MFG Sabo



Super!

Hatte sogar Zeit einen Massage-Lehrgang zu absolvieren.  

Ein Proband hat's sogar überlebt


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe die Tage Kontakt mit Freddy gehabt, so dürft ihr mich als 7. Teammember begrüßen.

@Freddy
War doch richtig so, oder?  

Wer ist denn noch dabei? Ich habe etwas den Überblick verloren in dem langen Fred.

So long
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (20. April 2009)

Hi Team Watzup-Oberhausen
Wir können uns auf den nächsten Fahrer im Team freuen (Lars hat sich zu uns gesellt)
Nun besteht das Team aus folgenden Fahrern
Iris
Patrick
Ingo
Georg
Uli
Lars
Und natürlich Friedhelm
Fehlt also nur noch einer (eine)
Freue mich schon darauf in diesem Jahr bei super Sommer-Wetter wieder über den Ring zu heizen.
@Lars
Hast alles richtig gemacht
Hoffe wenn wir das Team zusammen haben,das wir die ein oder andere Runde mal alle gemeinsam fahren werden.

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (20. April 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> @ an alle: "Wie läuft eure Vorbereitung"?
> 
> MFG Sabo




Noch nicht so optimal
Bin bisher erst dreimal gefahren,aber am Sonntag kommt dann das erste Rennen in Sundern,dann werde ich sehen wo ich Stehe oder auch nicht
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (20. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Hatte sogar Zeit einen Massage-Lehrgang zu absolvieren.
> 
> Ein Proband hat's sogar überlebt



Gut das ich nicht auf der Liege lag
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Angelboy22 (20. April 2009)

@ Team Watzup Oberhausen

freu mich euch mal alle kennen zu lernen. Hoffe noch vor dem eigntlichen Event.
Willlkommen im Team Lars.

Gruss Georg


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. April 2009)

Hi Freddy, 

habe die Daten von eurer LD bei Micha gesehen. Wenn ich mich nicht super verschlechtert habe (LD ist zwei Jahre her) liege ich irgendwo zwischen Iris und Micha. Ich glaube, wir müssen ihn doch noch als Achten überreden...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Delgado (21. April 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hi Freddy,
> 
> habe die Daten von eurer LD bei Micha gesehen. Wenn ich mich nicht super verschlechtert habe (LD ist zwei Jahre her) liege ich irgendwo zwischen Iris und Micha.
> 
> ...





Pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst!!!!!!

Die sind doch geheim


----------



## ransom-ct (21. April 2009)

Habe Urlaub bin dabei!


----------



## Freddy41 (21. April 2009)

So das Team Watzup Oberhausen steht.
Der letzte Fahrer ist gemeldet.
Nun besteht das Team aus folgenden Fahrern
Iris
Patrick
Ingo
Georg
Uli
Lars
Klaus
Und natürlich Friedhelm
Hoffe nun das dem Ziel Platz 1-2 nichts mehr im Wege steht
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst!!!!!!
> 
> Die sind doch geheim



Oh, dann habe ich nichts geschrieben und bin eigentlich auch total schlapp drauf. Quasi eine Schwächung für das Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (23. April 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Oh, dann habe ich nichts geschrieben und bin eigentlich auch total schlapp drauf. Quasi eine Schwächung für das Team



Schwächung fürs Team geht nicht
Sonst wärst du doch gar nicht dabei
Und wenn einer schlapp und Untrainiert ist,dann bin ich das doch
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Juni 2009)

Watz up boyz 'n' girlz?

Da ich letzten Monat beruflich recht umtriebig war, musste ich leider bikemäßig pausieren. Bin aber seit letzter Woche wieder auf dem MTB und habe gestern das erste mal Kraftintervalle gefahren. Fazit: es besteht noch Hoffnung innerteamlich nicht letzter zu werden 

Wie sieht's bei euch aus? Und wann geht es mit der Orga für das WE los?

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## pd1 (2. Juni 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Watz up boyz 'n' girlz?
> 
> Da ich letzten Monat beruflich recht umtriebig war, musste ich leider bikemäßig pausieren. Bin aber seit letzter Woche wieder auf dem MTB und habe gestern das erste mal Kraftintervalle gefahren. Fazit: es besteht noch Hoffnung innerteamlich nicht letzter zu werden
> 
> ...



Also Ingo und ich haben schon mal was gemacht für den Ring !
Die 24 h von Limburg (Bike Around The Clock ) 3 PLATZ im 2 TEAM ......




Gruß Patrick


----------



## Solanum (2. Juni 2009)

pd1 schrieb:


> Also Ingo und ich haben schon mal was gemacht für den Ring !
> Die 24 h von Limburg (Bike Around The Clock ) 3 PLATZ im 2 TEAM ......
> 
> 
> ...




ja klasse!!!! gratulation!!! echt SUPER

ich hab auch am Wochenende in Büchel geübt.... aber nur 40-45 min lang:
liebe Grüße, Iris


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Juni 2009)

pd1 schrieb:


> Also Ingo und ich haben schon mal was gemacht für den Ring !
> Die 24 h von Limburg (Bike Around The Clock ) 3 PLATZ im 2 TEAM ......
> 
> Gruß Patrick



Hey Patrick, Glückwunsch!!! Ich konnte dieses dort leider nicht mitfahren  Ich hoffe das Wetter war besser als letztes Jahr, wo ein fieses Gewitter für rutschige Verhältnisse gesorgt hat


----------



## Sabo.g (3. Juni 2009)

Na dann schließe ich mich den Glückwünschen an.  Ich hatte schon gehört, das ihr Viertletzter bei den Zweierteams geworden seit. Aber das war bestimmt nur ein böses Gerücht.   Hauptsache ist ja eh der Spass am Wettkampf und am biken. Noch knapp zwei Monate bis wir uns alle mal persönlich kennenlernen. 

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. Juni 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> ja klasse!!!! gratulation!!! echt SUPER
> 
> ich hab auch am Wochenende in Betzdorf geübt.... aber nur 40-45 min lang:
> liebe Grüße, Iris



Jajaaaaaaaaaa, alle fleißig hier


----------



## joscho (3. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch 

@Iris
Muss ich in Zukunft Frau Doktor sagen


----------



## Solanum (4. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> @Iris
> Muss ich in Zukunft Frau Doktor sagen



Nein nein! keine Sorge.... und außerdem stellt sich die Frage erst ab dem 24.6.... außer ist setz es in den Sand

...das ist ja schon in 20 Tagen

Tschöööö...... muss lernen


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Juni 2009)

Fährt von euch jemand bei der X-Hardt mit? Ich überlege noch...


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Juni 2009)

@ Team Watzup Oberhausen
Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn wir uns mal zu einer gemeinsamen Runde mit anschließender Besprechung zwecks Nürburgring treffen könnten.
Vielleicht können wir es ja so machen wie 2008.
Erst fahren dann Grillen dann Besprechen.
Schlagt einfach mal den ein oder anderen Termin vor.
Wo das ganze stattfindet,könnt ihr euch ja mal Überlegen.
Mir ist da auf jedenfall jeder Ort recht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. Juni 2009)

Gute Idee  Dann suchen wir mal die "wohnerische Mitte" von allen  Also ich könnte zumindest Garten samt Grill zur Verfügung stellen.

Tour kommt darauf an wann... bin letzte Woche auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gestürzt und habe mir die Rippen verletzt. Daher verlagere ich mein Training momentan auf die Straße  Aber ich denke allzu lange werde ich das nicht durchhalten  Dann könnte ich was schönes durch die Wahner Heide anbieten.


----------



## Delgado (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Lars,

wie ich Freddy kenne will er lieber auf die Trails Richtung Hoffnungstal, Lüderich, Overath, ....


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> 
> wie ich Freddy kenne will er lieber auf die Trails Richtung Hoffnungstal, Lüderich, Overath, ....



Ist mir auch recht  Aber bis dahin müssen meine Rippen noch ein bisschen heilen... X-Hardt fällt somit für mich auch aus


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Juni 2009)

An mir solls nicht liegen
Bin aber für eine Traillastige Runde die mit guten Steigungen und noch besseren Downhills gespikt ist
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juni 2009)

@ Team Watzup-Oberhausen.
Leider ist uns ein Fahrer abgesprungen.
Georg musste aus persönlichen Gründen seine Teilnahme zurückziehen.
Suche daher einen Ersatzfahrer.
Sobald ich einen Fahrer/in gefunden habe gebe ich es hier bekannt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Juni 2009)

Hi @ll,

also das einzige freie Wochenende was ich noch für ein Treffen habe ist der 18./19.7. 

Übrigens: Zwei aus unserem Team sind bei der X-Hardt gestartet. Mit meinen angebrochenen Rippen habe ich es vorgezogen das Rennen nur zu fotografieren. Ein paar Bilder findet ihr in meinem Album:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/25268

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Juni 2009)

Tja Lars,die zwei kenne ich
Aber so wie es Aussieht sind wir wohl die einzigen zwei die eine Gemeinsame Runde drehen wollen und uns die Strategie für`s Rennen zurecht legen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (22. Juni 2009)

Strategievorschlag 1: Jeder fährt so schnell er / sie kann ! 

Zum Termin passts mir glaub Ich auch. Ich bring Würstchen mit .

Gruss Ingo


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es denn genrell mit der Orga aus? Es muss ja nicht jeder alles mitbringen. Sonst haben wir nachher 8 Montageständer, 8 Kabeltrommeln, 8 Grills... Schlafmöglichkeiten? Fahrgemeinschaften?

Wie habt ihr das die letzten Jahre gemacht?


----------



## Solanum (23. Juni 2009)

Hi,

vermutlich kann ich am 18/19.7. auch.... 

...melde mich die Tage nochmal

viele liebe Grüße, Iris

PS: Ingos Idee klingt Super


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Juni 2009)

Bei mir wäre der !8.07 oder 19.07 ebenfalls möglich.
Stellt sich jetzt die Frage wo wir fahren und uns dann bei einem Gemütlichen Grillen oder sonstigem über den Ablauf am Ring unterhalten.
Gebt einfach einige Vorschläge,ich bin halt für alles zu haben.
Montageständer reicht einer,Grill reicht auch einer. Was aber viel wichtiger ist , wird dann die Schlafmöglichkeiten angehen.Im Vorjahr hat da der Pavillion von Watzup gerreicht,wo wir uns auf Feldbetten,die jeder für sich mitgebracht hat,gemütlich eingemummelt haben.
Aber schlafen brauchen wir in den 24 Stunden eigentlich nicht,da wir unser Team doch immer Anfeuern müssen.Das mit den Fahrgemeinschaften ist auf jedenfall sinnvoll,da wir vor Ort bestimmt keine 8 Fahrzeuge Unterbringen können.Ich jedenfalls werde mit Klaus eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute 
Uns fehlt immer noch der Achte Fahrer.
Wenn ihr keinen kennt fahren wir halt mit sieben Fahrern,dann haben wir auch nicht so viel Wartezeit.
Wo fahren wir denn nun am !8.07.09 unsere gemeinsame Runde
Last mich nicht dumm sterben
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Solanum (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo ihr alle 

Ich könnte mir ein Strecke in Altenberg&Sengbachtalsperre&Schloßburg ausdenken! allerdings müsste man dann mit nem Auto hin und zurück...wir könnten folgend auch zu mir fahren, allerdings kann man bei mir nicht Grillen! nen Ofen für Pizza oder ähnliches habe ich jedoch schon 

... was meint ihr dazu?

Iris


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Juni 2009)

Altenberg wäre auch mal wieder schön. Dann sollten wir aber besser samstags fahren. Oder wir fahren ein paar schöne Lüderichtrails. Da könnten wir bei mir zuhause starten, müssten nur 6km über Asphalt einrollen.

Wie gesagt könnten wir auch bei mir grillen. Hopfenkaltschale in mehrern Variationen sind vorhanden. Mehr als anbieten kann ich es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Mehr als anbieten kann ich es nicht



Na da hammers doch endlich 

- Start & Ziel beim Lars  mit nachher Grillen. Grillgut und Salate bringt jeder für sich mit. Getränke besorgt vielleicht Lars und die Kosten legen wir um? Ok?

- Tourguide Lars  im Gebiet Wahner Heide via KF nach Lüderich und irgendwie über Altenberg zurück  Nee im Ernst: kriegst Du so 70 km zusammen?

- 18. oder 19. ist dann fast egal.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Na da hammers doch endlich
> 
> - Start & Ziel beim Lars  mit nachher Grillen. Grillgut und Salate bringt jeder für sich mit. Getränke besorgt vielleicht Lars und die Kosten legen wir um? Ok?
> 
> ...



Das sollte machbar sein  Also ich bin für Samstag. Startzeit 12 Uhr?


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Das sollte machbar sein  Also ich bin für Samstag. Startzeit 12 Uhr?



Sa. 18.07.2009, 12:00 Uhr beim Lars.

Schnell fixen bevor es untergeht!


----------



## Solanum (29. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sa. 18.07.2009, 12:00 Uhr beim Lars.
> 
> Schnell fixen bevor es untergeht!



OkiDoki!
bin dabei!! 

@Micha: darf ich daraus schließen, dass Du also mitkommst? *freu*

OK! Lars Micha und ich fahren am Sa. 18.07.2009, 12:00 Uhr ne ca. 70 km Tour!  

Wer kommt sonst noch mit ?  

liebe Grüße, Iris


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> OkiDoki!
> bin dabei!!
> 
> @Micha: darf ich daraus schließen, dass Du also mitkommst? *freu*



Klar, einer muss Dich/Euch ja scheuchen


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Juni 2009)

Also 18.07.2009  12.00Uhr
Hab ich mir notiert.
Bin dann auch dabei,lasse mich aber nicht von Micha hetzten,fahre dann lieber in seinem Windschatten und lasse mich ziehen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (30. Juni 2009)

und was ist mit den verbleibenen vier....

...kommt ihr?

Iris


----------



## pd1 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo ,
jo bin dabei ......

Gruß Patrick

------------------------------------------
www.watzup-oberhauden.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## Solanum (1. Juli 2009)

Ja SUPER!! schon über die Hälfte

IIIIIngooooo



Slanum


----------



## Specialisiert (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ja ich auch

Gruss Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Juli 2009)

@ Ingo
Wie immer kurz und knapp


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Juli 2009)

@Lars
Deine Anfrage beantworte ich am Samstag


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Juli 2009)

@ Team Watzup-Oberhausen
Ich habe leider von mindestens drei Fahrern erfahren das sie Samstags nicht können,da sie leider Arbeiten müssen.
Daher die Frage ob wir den Termin nicht auf den Sonntag verlegen sollten.
Mir ist das Ehrlich gesagt wurscht ob wir Samstag oder Sonntag fahren,Hauptsache es macht Spass und alle sind dabei.
Das wäre auch für die Orga fürs Rennen nicht schlecht,wenn alle dabei wären.
Die Sonntagsfahrer sollten aber dann auch wirklich dabei sein
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Juli 2009)

Wie schon am Telefon gesagt: Ist mir auch wurscht. Ich muss nur rechtzeitig wissen, wann wir uns nun letztendlich treffen. Am besten dann, wenn die meisten können


----------



## Specialisiert (8. Juli 2009)

Sonntags könnt ich auch.

Gruss


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2009)

Hey und Hallo,

bin auf Euch gestossen, da ich was zur Anmeldung beim RaR 2009 gesucht habe.

Evtl. könnt Ihr mir ja helfen, vor geraumer Zeit habe ich ein 8er Team online angemeldet, soweit ist auch alles in Ordnung, Startnummer wurde vergeben und Parzelle reserviert.

Jetzt würde ich gerne die weiteren 7 Mitfahrer anmelden, doch ich finde dazu nichts, es steht zwar was davon drin, das man dies über die Teamanmeldung erledigen kann, aber ich finde keine Teamanmeldung.

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte !!

Thx a lot !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (8. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hey und Hallo,
> 
> bin auf Euch gestossen, da ich was zur Anmeldung beim RaR 2009 gesucht habe.
> 
> ...



Hi Sacha
Die Teammitglieder müssen sich  selber Anmelden.Bei der Anmeldung kommt dann die Frage zum Team,da einfach das Team Angeben und sich anmelden.
Hoffe es hilft dir weiter .
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Juli 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Wie schon am Telefon gesagt: Ist mir auch wurscht. Ich muss nur rechtzeitig wissen, wann wir uns nun letztendlich treffen. Am besten dann, wenn die meisten können



Hi Lars 
Also ich würde sagen der Sonntag geht klar.
Aber jeder soll jetzt die Tour bestätigen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2009)

Hey, 

danke für Deine Antwort, leider funzt es momentan nicht, aber ich werde es später nochmal versuchen !!!!

Danke Dir !!!

Wann reist Ihr denn an ?? Freitags ??

Greetz

Sascha


----------



## hummock (8. Juli 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen der Sonntag geht klar.
> Aber jeder soll jetzt die Tour bestätigen.



BESTÄTIGT!!!!!!!!!!

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo Team Watzup-Oberhausen
Also das Treffen ist dann am 19.07.09 um 12.00Uhr bei Lars.
Hoffe doch das dann alle können und wir den Ablauf für den Ring besprechen werden.
Wer jetzt immer noch nicht kann muß dann wohlmit dem was der Rest beschließt leben.
Dann bis Sonntag bei Lars
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (10. Juli 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Lars
> Also ich würde sagen der Sonntag geht klar.
> Aber jeder soll jetzt die Tour bestätigen.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Kann immer noch 

Gruss


----------



## Solanum (11. Juli 2009)

Hi, bin grade erst aus Italien zurück...

also ich kann auch am Sonntag. (glaube ich zumindest)

Liebe Grüße und bis Bald

Iris


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Juli 2009)

@ Patrick
Wie sieht es mit der Ummeldung der Fahrer aus.
Hat sich Georg Austragen lassen und ist der neue Achte Fahrer gemeldet.
Sag einfach mal Bescheid.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. Juli 2009)

@All
Hatt jemand *vernünftiges *Licht für mich am Renntag? Mit vernünftig meine ich alles besser als meine Mirage  Sonst muss ich mich mal anderweitig umhören...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (13. Juli 2009)

Wir sind auch dabei mit einem RR-Team _LaKaGeSt _und einem MTB-Team _Aixzellenz_:
Parzelle (E23 + E24) im Block E. Besucher und Fans  willkommen. 
*Viel Spaß und Erfolg allen!*


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. Juli 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> - Tourguide Lars  im Gebiet Wahner Heide via KF nach Lüderich und irgendwie über Altenberg zurück  Nee im Ernst: kriegst Du so 70 km zusammen?



Habe gestern mal eine Tour ausgearbeitet: 75km, 900HM. Bin das gestern in knappem 20er Schnitt gefahren. Hin und Rückfahrt ca. 2o min. über Asphalt. Dann warten teilweise fiese Anstiege, schöne Trails, böse Dornen und viel Spaß auf euch.

Nur der Wetterbericht dürfte sich noch was bessern:
http://wetter.rtl.de/cp/all/php/6tage.php?md5=319ac1007ac4a7faf5b44fe63b4d8db3&id_continent=6&dach=1

Bis dahin
Lars


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Juli 2009)

Hi Lars
Ich lasse mich gerne Überraschen.
Aber das mit dem Wetter sollte schon besser sein,was die Wetterfrösche  gemeldet haben ist nicht gerade das beste.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. Juli 2009)

Hi Team,

ich habe eventuell eine Masseurin für das Rennen an der Hand. Geht doch nichts über schnelle Regeneration  Ihr könnt ja bis zum Treffen mal überlegen ob ihr da Interesse habt und was euch das Wert wäre. Am Montag habe ich ein Gespräch mit ihr.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Juli 2009)

Masseurin ist immer gut


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Juli 2009)

Au weia, das sieht aber nicht gut aus mit dem Wetter für morgen  Da können wir wahrscheinlich eher Pizza bestellen als Grillen.

Ich habe ürbigens nur 4 Weizengläser. Vielleicht kann noch jemand welche mibringen. Egal ob zu Pizza oder Fleisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (18. Juli 2009)

Hi Lars
Ich bringe mir dann schon einmal ein Weizenglas mit.
Wie sieht es denn mit dem fahren aus,bei dem tollen Wetter.
Wenn wir fahren sehen wir doch bestimmt nicht mehr ganz so frisch aus.
Kann man sich dann bei dir irgendwo umziehen.
Und Grillen bei Regen geht auch,habe da so meine Erfahrungen,denn wenn ich den Grill anschmeiße Regnet es immer. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Juli 2009)

Jau, letztes WE haben wir auch unter der Markise gegrillt und drinnen gegessen. Wäre auf jeden Fall gut wenn ihr euch Handtücher und was zum Umziehen mitbringt...


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Juli 2009)

Wenn's zu schlecht wird können wir ja auch nur grillen und das Renn-WE bequatschen


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Juli 2009)

Tja im Moment sieht es wohl auch danach aus
Ich bring mein MTB trotzdem mal mit,vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und es bleibt mal für 3 Stunden trocken.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2009)

Na das mit dem Wetter hatten wir ja hervorragend im Griff 

Strecke war schön, Grillen auch 

Die Frage ist nur: wie geht's Klaus?
Auf jeden Fall: Gute Besserung!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute
Das mit Claus war echt mies.
Seine Befürchtung ist leider wahr geworden,es war ein Bruch und er geht morgen in die OP.
Wird dann wohl ein längerer Aufenthalt in Bensberg.
Nun fehlt auch wieder ein Fahrer für den Ring.
Das ist echt schon eine Seuche.
Werde Claus dann am Samstag wiedere besuchen gehen und sage euch wie es ihm geht.
Der Rest der Tour war dann auch Prima und das Grillen war Perfekt.
Hoffe das wir am Ring dann auch so ein gutes Wetter haben.
Sehen uns dann alle am Freitag beim Rad am Ring.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (19. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend

ereignissreiches Touren war das heute.

Hoffe das Klaus bald wieder auf dem Weg der Genesung ist. 



Danke an den Lars + Familie für Führung und Bewirtung 


Tourdaten meinerseits:

55 km
2 h 57 min
701 hm


gruss Ingo


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. Juli 2009)

Oh Shit  Dann bestelle ihm mal Grüße und gute Besserung

Jau, von oben war das Wetter echt in Ordnung  Nur von unten war es etwas nass. Ich bekomme dann immer so schwarzen Ausschlag am Körper  Hätte euch gerne noch zwei-drei Trails mehr gezeigt, aber passte ja dann zeitlich nicht mehr. Grillen ging ja dann auch noch gut 

Freue mich auf's Rennen...

Bis dahin
Lars


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute
War heute bei Claus.
Geht ihm einigermaßen Gut.
Am Donnerstag war dann auch seine OP.
Hat jetzt sieben Schrauben im Knie und ist nicht gerade begeistert.
Er hatte sich echt auf den Ring gefreut.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

muss (wenn ich darf) Euch noch mal nerven, bei unserem heutigen letzten RadamRing-Stammtisch kam die Frage auf, ob es möglich ist, am Freitag bereits eine "Testrunde" über die MTB-Strecke zu fahren ????

Evtl. habt Ihr ja da Info`s ?????


*Und herzliche Grüße von den KellersMountainBikern unbekannterweise an Euren verletzten und frisch operierten Mitstreiter.
Au man, so kurz vor dem Event......*

Viele Grüße, wir sehen uns kommendes WE !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (26. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube zwar das es möglich sein wird die Runde schon Freitags zu Testen,Glaube aber nicht das die Strecke dann schon gesperrt und gekennzeichnet ist.Besser ihr fahrt also Samstags morgens die Runde ab.
Wir werden die Runde auch Samstags abfahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MathiasRR (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

da laut Öffnungszeiten die Nordschleife am Freitag noch von 17:15 bis 19:30 geöffnet hat, dürfte die Strecke von der T13 an wohl noch nicht fahrbar und auch der Rückweg über die NS ab Antoniusbuche und Tiergarten nicht freigegeben sein.

Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ja, das stimmt, die Öffnungszeiten hatte ich nicht berücksichtigt !!

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Dann "genießen" wir lieber Freitags die Nudelparty und fahren am Samstag morgens eine Testrunde....

Wir sehen uns.....


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Juli 2009)

So jetzt ist es amtlich: ich muss am Freitag was länger arbeiten und werde daher erst Samstag anreisen können. Jaja, ich weiß, in Wirklichkeit will ich mich um den Aufbau drücken  Dafür helfe ich dann besonders beim Abbauen 

Irgendwie müsste mich nur irgendwer mit zurück nehmen. Ingo hat eventuell eine Möglichkeit. Wer hätte sonst noch Platz und kann mich entweder nach Hause fahren oder irgendwo absetzen wo ich mit Öffentlichen nach Hause kommen kann. Vielleicht Friedhelm? Dein Mitfahrer ist doch leider ausgefallen.

A propos: Wie geht es Claus? Ich hoffe es gab keine Komplikationen nach der OP. Und kannst du ihn mal bitte fragen ob er eine olivegrüne Kapuzenjacke von Rose vermisst? Oder gehört die jemandem von euch?


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Juli 2009)

Hi Lars
Da mein Mitfahrer ausgefallen ist fahre ich mit Uli zum Ring und habe kein Auto dabei.
Aber vielleicht hat Ingo die Möglichkeit dich mit auf den Heimweg zu nehmen.
Claus hat die OP gut Überstanden,war aber wohl eine lange OP,denn er war von morgens 8.00Uhr bis Nachmittags 14.00Uhr nicht auf seinem Zimmer.
Das mit der Jacke muss ich mal Klären.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Fliewatüüt (29. Juli 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> ...
> Claus hat die OP gut Überstanden,war aber wohl eine lange OP,denn er war von morgens 8.00Uhr bis Nachmittags 14.00Uhr nicht auf seinem Zimmer.
> 
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo Friedhelm.
Ich wünsch dir und deinem Team alles Gute und viel Erfolg am Ring. Habe gelesen, dass sich der Claus arg verletzt hat. Bitte grüß ihn ganz herzlich von mir und wünsch ihm gute Besserung.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Solanum (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ja das ist ja echt ein Ding mit Claus... gute Besserung auch von mir!!!

sagt mal, habe ich bei der Besprechung zugesagt irgendwas mit zu bringen? ich erinnere mich an die Diskussion ob ich meinen Grill auseinander schraube oder nicht... aber das Resultat dieser Debatte ist mir leider entfallen 



ansonsten bringen wir ohnehin zwei liegen mit und eigene Verpflegung...

hatte Claus was vor mit zu bringen was uns nun fehlen würde?

viele liebe Grüße und das das Wetter so cool wird wie sie´s vorhersagen

Iris


----------



## Delgado (29. Juli 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ja das ist ja echt ein Ding mit Claus... gute Besserung auch von mir!!!
> 
> ...



Cooles Wetter war letztes Jahr  

Ich will Sonne


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Juli 2009)

Wer auch immer: Grill bitte unbedingt mitnehmen. Sonst fahre ich nicht 

Bei wem kann ich denn morgen abend noch Sachen vorbei bringen? Da ich erst am Samstag anreise kann ich nicht mit dem Auto zu unserem Platz kommen. Je nachdem wo ich parken muss wäre das ziemlich weit zu schleppen. Vielleicht Iris? Ist soweit ich weiß am nächsten...

Ach ja, noch etwas: Wer hat einen Flaschenhalter den man ohne Schrauben befestigen kann? Ich habe nur einen Flaschenhalter und den brauche ich, zumindest nachts, für den Akku...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (30. Juli 2009)

Tach,

Friedhelm bringt den Grill mit.

1Sack (Grill)Kohle kommt von mir.

@lars: Ruf mich mal an bitte.


Gruss Ingo


----------



## Sabo.g (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute wir wünschen euch eine gute Anfahrt, super Wetter und richtig viel Spaß. Gebt alles und entäuscht uns nicht.  Aber ihr werdet das schon machen. Also lasst´s krachen.

MFG Sabo


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Juli 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm.
> Ich wünsch dir und deinem Team alles Gute und viel Erfolg am Ring. Habe gelesen, dass sich der Claus arg verletzt hat. Bitte grüß ihn ganz herzlich von mir und wünsch ihm gute Besserung.
> 
> Gruß Robin



Hi Robin / Hi Sabo
Danke wir werden alles geben,auch wenn wir es jetzt leider mit sieben Fahrer schaffen müssen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Juli 2009)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> Friedhelm bringt den Grill mit.
> 
> ...



1 Sack Kohle ist dann auch bei mir beim Grill dabei

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-Kao (31. Juli 2009)

Hi Team,

ich wünsche euch schonmal eine gute Anfahrt und einen netten Abend am Ring. Sollte euch beim Aufbauen auffallen dass noch irgendwas fehlt, meldet euch bei mir. Vielleicht kann ich das dann noch orgenisieren. Hätte auch noch einen Pavillon falls benötigt.

Danke Ingo für die Rückfahrgelegenheit zurück. Hätte keine Lust gehabt am Sonntag noch mit dem Rad nach Hause fahren zu müssen 

Bis morgen


----------



## Solanum (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihr,

ein wenig Platz hätte ich noch! wenn Du also noch was vorbei bringen magst kannst Du das gerne tun! (ich schick Dir noch meine Handy Nummer).

wie nennt sich denn jetzt unser Stellplatz genau? 

viele liebe Grüße, Iris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (31. Juli 2009)

solanum schrieb:


> wie nennt sich denn jetzt unser stellplatz genau?



g016


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Juli 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> ein wenig Platz hätte ich noch! wenn Du also noch was vorbei bringen magst kannst Du das gerne tun! (ich schick Dir noch meine Handy Nummer).
> 
> ...



Hallo Iris
Wir haben die Parzelle G 016
Die Durchfahrtscheine habe ich,wenn du vor Ort bist,Ruf mich an damit du auch an den Platz kommst.Wir treffen uns dann am FSZII.
Nummer lautet 0172/7331157.
Bis nachher.


----------



## Sabo.g (2. August 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu einer super Leistung:

*Platz 5  - 4908 Team Watzup-Oberhausen, 23:33:32.52 -    66 Runden*

echt Klasse Leute. So jetzt ruht euch erstmal aus und kommt wieder gut zu Hause an. Daumen hoch


----------



## Kalinka (2. August 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu einer super Leistung:
> 
> *Platz 5  - 4908 Team Watzup-Oberhausen, 23:33:32.52 -    66 Runden*
> 
> echt Klasse Leute. So jetzt ruht euch erstmal aus und kommt wieder gut zu Hause an. Daumen hoch


*Wir haben 24h lang Eure fliegenden Wechsel bewundert, auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Teamleistung!!!*


----------



## Delgado (2. August 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Wir haben 24h lang Eure fliegenden Wechsel bewundert, auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Teamleistung!!!*




Danke!

Im fliegenden Wechsel wurde auch immer Iris's Rad umgebaut, da meins zu Hause war 

Jeweils mussten Sattel, Federgabel und Reifenluftdruck angepasst werden. Hat aber super geklappt 

Leider hat sich auch einmal unsere Transponderflasche im fliegenden Wechsel aus unserem Flaschenhalter unbemerkt auf den Waldboden begeben. Natürlich Nachts damit die Suche spannender ist ... 

Ebenso erging es Patricks Kette. Auch sie hatte den unerklärlichen Drang vom Rad irgendwohin sonst zu wechseln, was eine Laufeinlage von 4 km für Patrick zur Folge hatte.

Sonst ist alles super gelaufen. Keine Verletzten und jede Menge Spaß 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Respekt Kalinka, für Deine 120 km und 2500 HM grüne Hölle.
Bin die gestern Nachmittag mal bei gefühlten 50° abgefahren. Eine wahre Hitzeschlacht mit jeder Menge Dehydrierten und Fast-Kollapsen.
Da war unsere MTB-Strecke schon angenehmer ...


----------



## Kalinka (3. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Im fliegenden Wechsel wurde auch immer Iris's Rad umgebaut, da meins zu Hause war
> Jeweils mussten Sattel, Federgabel und Reifenluftdruck angepasst werden. Hat aber super geklappt


Vergessen oder kaputt?
Bei uns war es auch so... unser Vierter, der kein RR besitzt, fuhr mit Gesines Rad. Aber es wurden nur die Pedale gewechselt.


Delgado schrieb:


> Leider hat sich auch einmal unsere Transponderflasche im fliegenden Wechsel aus unserem Flaschenhalter unbemerkt auf den Waldboden begeben. Natürlich Nachts damit die Suche spannender ist ...
> Ebenso erging es Patricks Kette. Auch sie hatte den unerklärlichen Drang vom Rad irgendwohin sonst zu wechseln, was eine Laufeinlage von 4 km für Patrick zur Folge hatte.


Das ist echt Pech! Also nächstes Jahr die Flaschenhalter enger biegen und neu Ketten draufziehen...dann klappt es auch mit dem Treppchen
Aber wenn die Platzierungen so eng sind, dann ist jeder Fehler eine Katastrophe...



Delgado schrieb:


> PS: Respekt Kalinka, für Deine 120 km und 2500 HM grüne Hölle.
> Bin die gestern Nachmittag mal bei gefühlten 50° abgefahren. Eine wahre Hitzeschlacht mit jeder Menge Dehydrierten und Fast-Kollapsen.
> Da war unsere MTB-Strecke schon angenehmer ...


Danke! Gerade die Hohe Acht war mein "Angst-Stück"...bin ich mit Respekt angegangen...schieben zu müssen wäre mir ein Greuel gewesen. Ich habs 5 mal gepackt


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. August 2009)

Hi Team,

also ich fand das wir trotz nicht-erreichen des Ziels von Platz 3 eine super Leistung abgeliefert haben. Ohne Defekte wäre Platz 4 noch drin gewesen und wenn wir die gesponsorten Teams abziehen hätte das sogar auch mit 2 klappen können 

Persönliches Danke an Friedhelm für Aufnahme in das Team, Uli für das Wasser, Micha für Wartung und Montage, Iris für Biketransport, Ingo und Schwester für Gepäck- und Larstransport und die anderen für nette Gespräche und ein tolles Wochende. Bitte auch den Mädels einen großen Dank für ihre Hilfe weitergeben 

Wer irgendwo Links mit Bildern von uns findet bitte hier posten.

Bis die Tage
Lars


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hi Team,
> 
> ... super Leistung abgeliefert .....



Genau 

Jeder hat sich voll eingebracht, keiner hat sich gedrückt und wir hatten echt Spaß glaub ich.

Da ist die Platzierung doch fast egal.

Gruß

Micha


PS: Verluste gab's auch  : eine Liege und ein Zelt ... und eine Kette.


----------



## joscho (3. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Jeder hat sich voll eingebracht, keiner hat sich gedrückt und wir hatten echt Spaß glaub ich.
> 
> Da ist die Platzierung doch fast egal.



Aber auch nur fast  Immerhin hat der Einzelfahrersieger nur vier Runden weniger als ihr 



> PS: Verluste gab's auch  : eine Liege und ein Zelt ... und eine Kette.



OK, Kette verstehe ich. Liege vielleicht auch noch - obwohl ihr euch ja auf der Strecke austoben solltet, aber Zelt


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> OK, Kette verstehe ich. Liege vielleicht auch noch - obwohl ihr euch ja auf der Strecke austoben solltet, aber Zelt



Tja, ... die Welt ist schlecht 

Die Liege hat übrigens et Irris geschrottet; zuviel Leckeres vom Grill genascht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (3. August 2009)

Hallo Teamies,

ich fand´s echt schön mit euch!!! hatten aber auch Glück mit dem Wetter! dass es morgens nicht mehr ganz so toll war, war meiner Meinung nach auch OK! Ich denke wir warren ein ausgewogenes gut funktionierendes Team. Keinerlei Streitereien oder interner Ärger! so muss das sein! und das hat sicher nicht bei allen Teams so gut funktioniert wie bei uns!
vielen lieben Dank auch den Helfern die immer den Überblick hatten liebevolle weckaktionen starteten und sich hervorragend um Essensnachschub gekümmert haben!

ich finde wir alle haben das echt gut gemacht! keiner hat sich hängen lassen... alle haben mit gearbeitet... so muss ein Team sein

viele liebe Grüße, Iris


----------



## Delgado (4. August 2009)

Der war auch da :


----------



## Vertexto (4. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Der war auch da :




Man,man,man Epo macht allso doch Fett  so ein Mist da muß ich mir was anders suchen um nicht noch dicker zu werden 
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

Toll, wir sind Dritter 

https://service.acceptus.de/rennen/results/6/2009/8er_MTB_Master_1_M.html


----------



## Kalinka (5. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Toll, wir sind Dritter
> 
> https://service.acceptus.de/rennen/results/6/2009/8er_MTB_Master_1_M.html



Alter hat viele Vorteile


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

kalinka schrieb:


> alter hat viele vorteile :d



:d


----------



## Freddy41 (5. August 2009)

Tja Leute
Rennen war gut,Wetter war gut und das Team war wie immer besonders Motiviert und bestens gelaunt.
Leider war es nicht das erwartete Treppchen,aber in meinem Alter muss das bald klappen,denn sonst ist die Zeit für mich vorbei.
Bis zum nächsten mal.
Gruß an alle Teammitglieder,war toll mit euch.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

Ich inner Fuchsröhre


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich inner Fuchsröhre



Warst du zu schnell für die Zeitmessung? 

Habe mich auch gefunden: http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/search/602 C4908


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Warst du zu schnell für die Zeitmessung?
> 
> Habe mich auch gefunden: http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/search/602




Ja 

Lustig auch die Nachkommastelle; unheimlich wichtig wenn man vorne dreistellig fährt


----------



## Solanum (6. August 2009)

Hallo,

ihr glaubt nicht was es kostet wenn man mit dem Rad eine grade rot gewordenen *FuÃgÃ¤nger*ampel Ã¼berfÃ¤hrt.... :68,5â¬ und  ein Punkt in Flensburg

viele GrÃ¼Ãe, Iris

PS: hat wer ne Wohnung in Basel fÃ¼r mich?


----------



## joscho (6. August 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ihr glaubt nicht was es kostet wenn man mit dem Rad eine grade rot gewordenen *Fußgänger*ampel überfährt.... :68,5 und  ein Punkt in Flensburg



Wäre es bei einer Radlerampel ein anderer Preis 



> PS: hat wer ne Wohnung in Basel für mich?



Wanderst Du aus  Deswegen  ODer ruft N*vartis


----------



## Freddy41 (6. August 2009)

Wanderst Du aus  Deswegen  ODer ruft N*vartis [/QUOTE]

Bei 68,50 pro roter Ampel würde ich auch auswandern
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (6. August 2009)

Lustig auch die Nachkommastelle; unheimlich wichtig wenn man vorne dreistellig fährt [/QUOTE]

Hi Micha
Die drei Stellen vor dem Komma sind für dich doch wohl kein Problem,
Zumindest nicht wenn ich hinter dir bin
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## Solanum (6. August 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Wanderst Du aus  Deswegen  ODer ruft N*vartis



Bei 68,50â¬ pro roter Ampel wÃ¼rde ich auch auswandern
GruÃ Friedhelm[/QUOTE]

ja ihr habt recht! das ist ja zum Auswandern....

... ne mal im ernst: ich habe zum 1.9. ein Stelle in Basel....nein nicht N*vartis ich werde aber die WE nach hier pendeln. Mit etwas unter 4,5h von HaustÃ¼r zu HaustÃ¼r ist das nicht zuuuu viel denke ich! obs Die Bahncard100 oder doch die Bahncard50 wird muss ich noch hin und her rechnen ne Monatskarte oder so gibtÂ´s  angeblich nicht Ich kÃ¶nte ja auch mit dem Rad fahren mit dem Auto macht das auf dieser Staustrecke keinen Sinn! auÃerdem brÃ¤uchte ich dann auch noch ein neues Auto!
... aber zuallerest brauch ich ne Wohnung!

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãlies Iris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (6. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Wäre es bei einer Radlerampel ein anderer Preis



neeee aber ich dachte nur bei *Auto*ampeln sei das wirklich schlimm...


----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> neeee aber ich dachte nur bei *Auto*ampeln sei das wirklich schlimm...



Liebe FRAUENS : Wenn rot ist muss ma anhalten, wennste grün siehst kannste jehn/fahn. Bei Rot koste Geld! Bei jröön is ömesönst.

Is klar ne?


----------



## Solanum (6. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Liebe FRAUENS : Wenn rot ist muss ma anhalten, wennste grün siehst kannste jehn/fahn. Bei Rot koste Geld! Bei jröön is ömesönst.
> 
> Is klar ne?



ach soooo ist das... wie gut dass ich Dich hab


----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Micha
> Die drei Stellen vor dem Komma sind für dich doch wohl kein Problem,
> Zumindest nicht wenn ich hinter dir bin
> Bis bald Friedhelm



Beim nächsten Mal bist Du mein Anfahrer. Dann sind noch 10 km/h mehr drin.

Sach ma, machen wir'n Nachtreffen 
Kenne da 'ne muckelige Bude in Pochz


----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> ach soooo ist das... wie gut dass ich Dich hab


Dafür hast Du mir die Funktion eines Zebrastreifens erklärt 
War mir völlig neu, dass ich da anhalten muss


----------



## rpo35 (6. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Lustig auch die Nachkommastelle; unheimlich wichtig wenn man vorne dreistellig fährt


Die 3 xe sind für Sportograf nur ein Platzhalter. Dass du 3-stellig warst bezweifle ich - der Wind stand schlecht. x heißt eigentlich nur, dass du das Bild noch nicht gekauft hast . Bei mir waren es am Ende exakt 94km/h und damit - trotz größerer Übersetzung - 2 weniger als letztes Jahr.


----------



## rpo35 (6. August 2009)

So siehts aus...
Unbezahlt:






Bezahlt:





Edit: Und ein bisschen grösser sind se auch ;-)


----------



## Redfraggle (7. August 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> So siehts aus...
> Unbezahlt:
> 
> 
> ...



Goil!


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. August 2009)

So, irgend jemand hat Claus Auto abgeholt. Ich hoffe es geht ihm besser und die Heilung ist im Plan 

Wo bleiben eigentlich die Bilder die bei uns im "Basislager" gemacht worden sind?


----------



## Delgado (17. August 2009)

Hi Lars,

gerade fällt mir auch wieder ein, dass Du nach DU gefragt hattest 

Da wir Vierer-Mixed gefahren sind und 2 schwächere Fahrer im Team hatten musste der "Rest" richtig ran.

Fazit: 

- Super Stimmung und Spaß
- Strecke ziemlich geil
- Erholungsphasen gegen Null 
- 182 km gefahren 
- Platzierung egal
- Trainingseffekt super

Waren so 120 km mehr als am Nürburgring.
Entsprechend anstrengend die Sache.
Ich glaube nächstes Jahr mach ich 2er mixed. Das ist entspannter 

Gruß

Micha


Edit: Die Paparazzi vom MTBvDingenskirchen haben sogar ein Video gedreht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6217226&postcount=82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (17. August 2009)

@Micha

Cool  Das sind mehr als ein Viertel meiner Trainingskilometer für Rad am Ring 

Übrigens habe ich mir mal meine offiziellen Bilder besorgt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/20772


----------



## Delgado (17. August 2009)

Klasse Bilder 
Besonders Bild 3.


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. August 2009)

Rad am Ring: *21. und 22. August 2010*


----------

